# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Չեմպիոնների լիգա (2011-2012թթ.)

## John

Սեպտեմբերի 13-ից մեկնարկում է ՉԼ-ի հերթական խաղարկության խմբային փուլը: Առաջարկում եմ այս թեմայում քննարկել այն ամենը, ինչ կապված է այս հիասքանչ մրցաշարի հետ  :Smile: :

----------

Ambrosine (14.09.2011), Ապե Ջան (14.09.2011)

----------


## Taurus

Էսօր Բարսան մամազյուզյույա անելու Միլանի պապիներին

----------

Altair (13.09.2011), Ապե Ջան (13.09.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հարմար տեղավորվեք հեռուստացուցերի առաջ, քանի որ քիչ անց Իսպանական Բարսելոնան «Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի» շրջանակներում կմրցի Իտալական Միլանի հետ: Թերևս սպասվում հետաքրքիր ու գեղեցիկ հանդիպում:

Առա՜ջ Բարսա... նոր բարձունքների ու ռեկորդների ժամանակն է:

----------

ARam Grig (12.04.2012), Կարնո Սոսե (14.09.2011)

----------


## John

Սկիզբը լավատեսական չէ... որ ասում էի Չելսին առնի Պատոյին... ասում էիք չէ, կփչացնի... իսկ հիմա ձեր տրամադրությունն է փչացնում...

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Իմ (մեր) տրամադրությունը նորմալ ա: Պետք ա փչացած լինե՞ր:
Ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ, որ Միլանը սկսի գրոհել, այլ ոչ միայն պաշտպանվի, որպեսզի ավելի գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ դիտենք:

Հ.Գ Արդեն մի տարի կլիներ «Պտաոիս» խաղը չէի դիտել:  :Love:

----------


## John

> Իմ (մեր) տրամադրությունը նորմալ ա: Պետք ա փչացած լինե՞ր:
> Ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ, որ Միլանը սկսի գրոհել, այլ ոչ միայն պաշտպանվի, որպեսզի ավելի գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ դիտենք:
> 
> Հ.Գ Արդեն մի տարի կլիներ «Պտաոիս» խաղը չէի դիտել:


Հարգանքներս, որ սիրելի թիմդ 1ին րոպեին գոլ ա բաց թողնում ու տրամադրությունդ դրանից հե՜չ չի փչանում... էդ ամեն մարդու բան չի

----------

Yevuk (15.09.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հարգանքներս, որ սիրելի թիմդ 1ին րոպեին գոլ ա բաց թողնում ու տրամադրությունդ դրանից հե՜չ չի փչանում... էդ ամեն մարդու բան չի


Ինչի՞ սիրելի թիմս որտե՞ղ ա ապահովագրված այդպիսի վրիպակներից:  :Think:  
Չի՛ փչանում, քանի որ ես ես վստահ եմ Բարսելոնայի ուժերի ու կարողությունների վրա:

----------

ARam Grig (12.04.2012), Taurus (14.09.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Պատոյի անցումն ու արագացումը շքեղ էր, անհնար էր էդ դրվագից հաճույք չստանալ, թեկուզև Բարսային էին գոլ խփում: 
Բայց դա միակ բանն էր (չհաշված Զեեդորֆի մի քանի մինի-դրվագները), որ Միլանն առաջին խաղակեսում արեց: Սա Միլանի ոճը չէ (անընդհատ պաշտպանվել): Ճիշտ ա, Բարսան ստիպում էր դա անել, նաև խաղային իրավիճակն էր դա թելադրում, բայց ամեն դեպքում Միլանը բաց, հարձակողական ֆուտբոլ դավանող ակումբ ա եղել միշտ: Հուսանք երկրորդ խաղակեսում ավելի համարձակ ու հարձակողական Միլան կտեսնենք, որից խաղի որակը միայն կբարձրանա  :Wink:

----------


## John

Ապոել-Զենիթ 2-1
Գոլերը՝ Մանդուկա, Ալմեյդա - Զիրյանով
Բարսելոնա-Միլան 2-2
Գոլերը՝ Պեդրո-Վիլյա - Պատո, Տիագո Սիլվա
Բորուսիա-Արսենալ 1-1
Պերիսիչ-Վան Պերսի
Գենկ-Վալենսիա 0-0
Օլիմպիակոս-Մարսել 0-1
Գոլը՝ Լուչո Գոնսալես
Վիկտորիա-ԲԱՏԷ 1-1
Գոլերը՝ Բակոս - Ռենան
Պորտո-Շախտյոր 2-1
Գոլերը՝ Հալկ, Կլեբեր - Ադրիանո (Հենոն խաղաց 90 րոպե, Շախտյորը խաղն ավարտեց 9 հոգով...)
*Չելսի-Բայեր 2-0
Գոլերը՝ Դավիթ Լուիզ, Խուան Մատա*

----------


## Կարնո Սոսե

էլի 2-2 , արդեն սովորություն ա դառնում

----------

John (14.09.2011), Maxpayne (14.09.2011)

----------


## Taurus

Բարսան միշտ էլ ՞բուքսավատ՞ ա անում սեզոնի սկզբում, լավ ահիմա քան հետո

----------

zanazan (14.09.2011)

----------


## Taurus

> Էսօր Բարսան մամազյուզյույա անելու Միլանի պապիներին


մամազյուզյուն հետաձգվում է մինչև Միլան

----------


## Vaio

> Սա Միլանի ոճը չէ (անընդհատ պաշտպանվել):


Դեռ Անչելոտտիի վախտվանից էլ (մոտ 2003 թ.-ից) Միլանը միշտ էլ պաշտպանվողական ֆուտբոլա ցուցադրել, Միլանը միշտ խաղում էր 1 հարձակվողով, դա կլիներ կա՛մ Ֆ.Ինզագին, կա՛մ Շևչենկոն... և այլն: Միլանը մի քանի տարի առաջ համարվում էր ամենաուժեղ պաշտպանություն ունեցող թիմերից մեկը (Մալդինի, Նեստա, Ստամ...)

Մի օր Սիլվիո Բեռլուցկոնին ասեց՝ ով ուզումա լինել Միլանի գլխավոր մարզիչը պետք է խաղացնի երկու հարձակվող, էտ օրվանից հետո Անչելոտտին 2 հարձակվողով էր խաղացնում թիմը: ))

----------


## Sagittarius

Բավականին գեղեցիկ գոլեր երեկվա Արսենալ- Դորտմունդ խաղում: Հետևեք Դորտմունդի 11 համարին՝ Գյոտցեին. ինքը էս տարի դեռ իրանը կասի   :Wink:

----------


## Ozon

Շնորհավորում եմ Բավարիայի բոլոր հայ երկրպագուներին` փառահեղ հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ: Բավարիան արդեն 6-7 խաղ ա սեփական դարպասը անառիկ ա պահում: Կեցցե Բավարիան...
------------------------------------------------------------------

ՎԻԼՅԱՌԵԱԼ-*ԲԱՎԱՐԻԱ* 0:2
Կրոս 7', Ռաֆինյա 76'

ՎԻԼՅԱՌԵԱԼ:13.Դիեգո Լոպես 4.Մուսակիո 5.Մարչենա 12.Սապատա 14.Մարիո Գասպար 15.Կատալա 8.Դե Գուզման (17.Կամունյաս 46') 19.Սենա (10. Կանի 46') 21.Բրունո Սորիանո 7.Նիլմար (9.Մարկո Ռուբեն 58') 22.Ռոսի
Գլխավոր մարզիչ` Խուան Կարլոս Գարիդո

ԲԱՎԱՐԻԱ:1.Նոյեր5.վան Բույտեն (13.Ռաֆինյա 23') 17.Բոատենգ 21.Լահմ 28.Բադշտուբեր 7.Ռիբերի 31.Շվայնշտայգեր 39.Կրոս (30.Լուիս Գուստավո 81') 44.Տիմոշչուկ 25Մյուլեր 33 Գոմես (Պետերսեն 46')
Գլխավոր մարզիչ` Յուպ Հայկենս

Մրցավար`Ջյունետ Չակիր

Զգուշացումներ`Մարչենա/Շվայնշտայգեր, Տիմոշչուկhttp://bavaria-munchen.do.am/

----------

Rammstein (16.09.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Դինամո Զագրեբ - *Ռեալ*
.......................0 - *1*

Շնորհավոր բոլորիս  :Clapping: 

Ես մենակ չհասկացա, թե Մարսելոյի ընկնելու ի՞նչն էր սիմուլյացիա: Նորմալ կրկնապատկեր ցույց չտվեցին, բայց ախր հպում կար, Մարսելոն էլ ընկավ  :Dntknw:  Տեսանյութ ո՞վ կարող է տեղադրել:

----------

Maxpayne (15.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (15.09.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Դինամո Զագրեբ - *Ռեալ*
> .......................0 - *1*
> 
> Շնորհավոր բոլորիս 
> 
> Ես մենակ չհասկացա, թե Մարսելոյի ընկնելու ի՞նչն էր սիմուլյացիա: Նորմալ կրկնապատկեր ցույց չտվեցին, բայց ախր հպում կար, Մարսելոն էլ ընկավ  Տեսանյութ ո՞վ կարող է տեղադրել:


YouTube-ում ոնց որ կենդանի հոլովակը չկար, *ստեղ* կա, բայց նույն հեռարձակման կադրերն են՝ շատ անորոշ: :Pardon:

----------

Ambrosine (15.09.2011)

----------


## Taurus

> Դինամո Զագրեբ - *Ռեալ*
> .......................0 - *1*
> Ես մենակ չհասկացա, թե Մարսելոյի ընկնելու ի՞նչն էր սիմուլյացիա: Նորմալ կրկնապատկեր ցույց չտվեցին, բայց ախր հպում կար, Մարսելոն էլ ընկավ  Տեսանյութ ո՞վ կարող է տեղադրել:


Սիմուլյացիյա չլիներ, հիմա ՄուՌինյոն էլի Porke-ները սկսել էր

----------

John (15.09.2011)

----------


## NairiP

Առաջին տուրում ամենաշատը զարմացա ՄՅՈՒ-ի և Ռեալի մարզահագուստների վրա, քան ասենք Ինտերի սենսացիոն պարտության :Shok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Առաջին տուրում ամենաշատը զարմացա ՄՅՈՒ-ի և Ռեալի մարզահագուստների վրա, քան ասենք Ինտերի սենսացիոն պարտության


Չէի ուզում արտահայտվել, բայց էդ կարմիր գու՜յնը...

----------


## Taurus

> Չէի ուզում արտահայտվել, բայց էդ կարմիր գու՜յնը...


Բարսան ու ռեալը փոխվել են գույներով:

----------


## NairiP

ՄՅՈՒ-ն անհաջող նմանակել էր Ինտերին, իսկ Ռեալը` ..... թերևս ասենք Բավարիային:

----------


## Frank

ուրախ եմ որ Չելսին հաղթեց: Մնացաց թիմերի մասին խոսք չունեմ, ինձ համար անակնկալ խաղ չկար:

----------


## Okamigo

Նյու-Յորք Կոսմոսը կարող է մասնակցել Չեմպիոնների լիգային. The Guardian

Համաձայն բրիտանական The Guardian պարբերականի տեղեկությունների` ՈՒԵՖԱ-ում քննարկում են Չեմպիոնների լիգայի մրցաշարին ոչ եվրոպական ակումբի հնարավոր մասնակցության հարցը:

Պարբերականը տեղեկացնում է, որ մրցաշարի պատմության մեջ առաջին ոչ եվրոպական ակումբը կարող է դառնալ ամերիկյան «Նյու-Յորք Կոսմոսը», որի կազմում 70-ական թվականներին ելույթ են ունեցել Պելեն, Ֆրանց Բեկենբաուերը և Յոհան Նեսկենսը:

Հիշեցնենք, որ երբեմնի ճանաչված ակումբը կազմալուծվել է 1985թ.-ին: Սակայն նախորդ ամռանն ակումբ է վերադարձել Պելեն, ով զբաղեցրել է պատվավոր նախագահի պաշտոնը, իսկ այնուհետև ակումբ է եկել լեգենդար Էրիկ Կանտոնան, ով զբաղեցրել է մարզական տնօրենի պաշտոնը:

Նախատեսվում է, որ հաջորդ տարի «Նյու-Յորք Կոսմոսը» համալրելու է ՄԼՍ-ի մասնակիցների շարքերը:

Armsport.am

----------


## AsikoNar

Ինչպես գիտեք այսօր և վաղը կկայանան չեմպիոնների լիգայի խմբային մրցաշարի 3-րդ տուրի հանդիպումները:Ամենայն հավանականությամբ հայ երկրպագումերի ուշադրությունը սևեռված է լինելու 4-րդ և 7-րդ խմբերի վրա: Քանզի 4-րդ խմբում է հանդես գալիս Հոլանդիայի Այաքսը, որտեղ ելույթ է ունենում Հայաստանի Ազգային հավաքականի հարձակվող Արաս Օզբիլիսը: Իսկ 7-րդ խմբում հանդես է գալիս Ուկրաինայի Շախտյորը, որտեղ էլ հանդես է գալիս Հայաստանի Ազգային հավաքականի կիսապաշտպան Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանը: Այժմ անդրադառնանք 4-րդ խմբի մրցաշարային աղյուսակին.

Ռեալ Մադրիդ     2  2  0  0  4-0  6
Օլիմպիկ Լիոն     2  1  1  0  2-0  4
Այաքս                 2  0  1  1  0-3  1
Դինամո Զագրեբ  2  2  0  0  0-3  0

14.09.2011  Դինամո Զագրեբ 0-1 Ռեալ Մադրիդ    Գոլը` 22 Անխել Դե Մարիա 53-րդ րոպե

14.09.2011  Այաքս 0-0 Օլիմպիկ Լիոն

27.09.2011  Օլիմպիկ Լիոն 2-0 Դինամո Զագրեբ   Գոլերը` 18 Բաֆեթիմբի Գոմես 23-րդ րոպե, 4 Բակարի Կոնե 42

27.09.2011  Ռեալ Մադրիդ 3-0 Այաքս   Գոլերը` 7 Քրիստիանո Ռոնալդո 25, 8 Կակա 41, 9 Քարիմ Բենզեմա 49

18.10.2011  Ռեալ Մադրիդ  23:45  Օլիմպիկ Լիոն

18.10.2011  Դինամո Զագրեբ  23:45  Այաքս  խաղին ուղիղ հեռարձակմամբ կարող եք դիտել sports.ru կայքում

----------

John (18.10.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

Իսկ այժմ եկեք անդրադառնանք 7-րդ խմբին...

Ապոել        2  1  1  0  3-2  4
Զենիթ        2  1  0  1  4-3  3
Պորտու     2  1  0  1  3-4  3
Շախտյոր  2  0  1  1  2-3  1

13.09.2011 Պորտու 2-1 Շախտյոր  Գոլերը` 12 Հալկ 28-րդ րոպե, 11 Կլեբեր 51-րդ րոպե - 9 Լուիս Ադրիանո 12-րդ րոպե

13.09.2011 Ապոել  2-1  Զենիթ   Գոլերը` 21 Գուստավո Մանդուկա 73-րդ րոպե, 8 Ալիթոն 75-րդ րոպե - 18 Կոնստանտին Զիրյանով 63-րդ րոպե

28.09.2011 Զենիթ  3-1  Պորտու   Գոլերը` 15 Ռոման Շիրոկով 20-րդ և 63-րդ րոպեներ, 10 Դաննի 72-րդ րոպե  -  19 Ջեյմս Ռոդրիգես 10-րդ րոպե

28.09.2011 Շախտյոր 1-1 Ապոել  Գոլերը` 8 Ժադսոն 64-րդ րոպե - 11 Իվան Տրիչկովսկի 61-րդ րոպե

19.10.2011 Շախտյոր -  Զենիթ

19.10.2011 Պորտու - Ապոել

----------

John (18.10.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

ԱՆՅՈՒԿՈՎՆ ՈՒ ԿԵՐԺԱԿՈՎԸ ՉԵՆ ՄԱՍՆԱԿՑԻ «ՇԱԽՏՅՈՐԻ» ԴԵՄ ԽԱՂԻՆ

Հոկտեմբերի 18-ի առավոտյան «Զենիթը» Պուլկովո օդանավակայանից մեկնեց Դոնեցկ: Լուչանո Սպալետտին «Շախտյորի» դեմ հանդիպմանը հրավիրել է 20 ֆուտբոլիստի:

Պետերբուրգյան ակումբի պաշտպան Ալեքսանդր Անյուկովն ու հարձակվող Ալեքսանդր Կերժակովը մնացել են Սանկտ Պետերբուրգում: Այս ֆուտբոլիստների մասնակցությունը խաղում բացառվում է:

Աղբյուր

----------

John (18.10.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

ԴԵ ԲՈՒՐ. «ԱՆՊԱՅՄԱՆ ՊԵՏՔ Է ՀԱՂԹԵՆՔ ԴԻՆԱՄՈՅԻՆ»

«Այաքսի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Ֆրանկ Դե Բուրը Չեմպիոնների լիգայի Զագրեբի «Դինամոյի» դեմ խաղից առաջ հետևյալ կարծիքն է հայտնել.
«Սա շատ կարևոր հանդիպում է: Մենք պետք է հաղթենք: Չեմպիոնների լիգայում մենք միշտ խաղում ենք հաղթանակի համար: Մենք լավ թիմ ունենք, որը պատրաստ է ցույց տալ իր մակարդակը Զագրեբում: Մենք հասկանում ենք, որ սա առանցքային հանդիպում է լինելու: Իմ ֆուտբոլիստների համար դա հիանալի հոգեբանական թեստ կլինի, բայց ես համոզված եմ, որ նրանք կցուցադրեն իրենց առավելագույն հնարավորությունները»,- ասել է Դե Բուրը:

Աղբյուր

----------


## AsikoNar

Լուչեսկու. Շախտյորի խաղը վստահություն է ներշնչում
17:20  18.10.2011 

«Շախտյորի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Միրչա Լուչեսկուն Չեմպիոնների լիգայի խմբային փուլի երրորդ տուրի` Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգի «Զենիթի» հետ հանդիպման նախօրեին կիսվել է իր սպասելիքներով։

«Բոլորը գիտեն, թե ինչքան կարևոր է «Զենիթի» հետ հանդիպումը մեզ համար։ Մենք մրցաշարի մեկնարկին միավորներ ենք կորցրել, և դրանում չկա թիմի մեղավորությունը։ Այո, մենք թույլ էինք տալիս սխալներ, սակայն մի քանի սխալներ են թույլ տվել նաև մրցավարները հօգուտ մեր հակառակորդների։

ԱՊՈԷԼի հետ հանդիպմանը (1:1) մեր օգտին երկու 11մետրանոց չնշանակվեց, Պորտուգալիայում անցկացված հանդիպման վերաբերյալ էլ մենք հարցեր ունենք (1։2)։ Մենք կորցրել ենք հինգ միավոր, սակայն «Շախտյորի» խաղը վստահություն է ներշնչում։ Մենք կհասնենք դրական արդյունքի։

Չորեքշաբթի օրը Դոնեցկում կհանդիպեն տարբեր խաղաոճի երկու թիմեր. «Զենիթը» և «Շախտյորը»։ Մենք խաղում ենք կոմբինացիոն ֆուտբոլ՝ տեխնիկապես լավ ֆուտբոլսիտների հաշվին, «Զենիթն» էլ խաղում է իտալական ոճով, ֆիզիկապես շատ լավ է պատրաստված. երկու-երեք փոխանցումներով նրանք հասնում են հակառակորդի տուգանային հրապարակ։

Դաշտը երկու թիմերի համար էլ նույնը կլինի, շատ արագ։ Կարևոր է, թե մենք ինչպես կխաղանք այդ դաշտում։ Իրենց առաջատարներից կախված են «Ռեալը» և «Բարսելոնան». Քրիշտիանո Ռոնալդուին և Լեո Մեսսիին հնարավոր չի փոխարինել։ Իսկ Սպալետին կկարողանա փոխարինել Անյուկովին և Կերժակովին», - Լուչեսկույի խոսքերն է մեջբերում «ՌԻԱ Նովոստին»։

http://www.armsport.am/am/news/4/31/27354/

----------


## AsikoNar

Չեմպիոնների լիգա. 3-րդ տուր. Ռեալ-Լիոն և այլ հանդիպումներ
18:23  18.10.2011 

«ՌԵԱԼ»-«ԼԻՈՆ» 8 խաղ, +1=4-3, 8-11
Մրցաշար՝ Չեմպիոնների լիգա, D խումբ, 3-րդ տուր
Մարզադաշտ՝ «Սանտյագո Բերնաբեու»
Մրցավար՝ Ջունեյթ Չակիր (Թուրքիա)
Հանդիպման սկիզբը՝  23:45 (Երևան)


Վերջին 6 տարիներին այս թիմերը 8 խաղ են անցկացրել և դեռ երկու անգամ էլ պետք է հանդիպեն այս տարի։ Այս դիմակայությունում առավելությունը պատկանում է «Լիոնին», որը 8-ից 3 հանդիպումներում հաղթել է և միայն մեկ անգամ՝ պարտություն կրել։ Առաջին անգամ թիմերը իրենց դիմակայությունը կսկսեն Իսպանիայում, այլ ոչ թե Ֆրանսիայում, ինչպես եղել է նախկինում։ 

Սովորաբար արտագնա խաղերը «Ռեալի» համար ավարտվում են պարտությամբ, իսկ սեփական հարկի տակ՝ ոչ-ոքիով։ Հակառակ վիճակագրությունը ընդհատվել է 2011թ. սկզբին, երբ «Ժերլյանե» մարզադաշտում թիմերը ոչ-ոքի են խաղացել, իսկ «Սանտյագո Բերնաբեուում» «Ռեալը» ջախջախիչ հաղթանակ է տոնել։ 

«Ռեալն» այս հանդիպմանը մոտենում է լավ տրամադրությամբ։ Վերջին չորս խաղերն ավարտվել են 17։3 ընդհանուր հաշվով, այդ թվում և «Այաքսի» հանդեպ տոնած հաղթանակը։ Առաջնությունում «Ռեալը» 7 հանդիպումների արդյունքում 16 միավորով զբաղեցնում է 3-րդ հորիզոնականը։ 

«Լիոնը» ևս իրեն վատ չի դրսևորում ներքին առաջնությունում։ 10 տուրերի արդյունքում թիմը 20 միավորով «Մոնպելյեի» հետ կիսում է 2-3 հորիզոնականները։ Հոկտեմբերի 15-ին «Լիոնը» սեփական հարկի տակ հաղթել է «Նանսիին» 3։1 հաշվով, ինչն, անկասկած, վստահություն կներշնչի նրանց այսօր կայանալիք խաղից առաջ։ 

Մարզիչների կարծիքը

«Ռեալի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինյո

«Ես խաղացել եմ ֆրանսիական ակումբի դեմ, երբ մարզում էի «Պորտուն»։ Այն ժամանակվանից ի վեր «Լիոնում» մի շարք փոփոխություններ են տեղի ունեցել, չնայած դրան, նրանք միշտ էլ հզոր մրցակից են եղել։ Նրանք չեն դավաճանել իրենց սկզբունքներին, այդ իսկ պատճառով արդեն որերորդ տարին դուրս են գալիս Չեմպիոնների լիգայի խմբային փուլ։ Ես ցանկանում եմ, որպեսզի ընթացիկ մրցաշրջանում «Ռեալն» ավելի լավ խաղա, քան նախորդում։ Սակայն դա հեշտ չի լինի, քանի որ նախորդ մրցաշրջանում մենք ևս բավական լավ ֆուտբոլ ենք ցուցադրել»։  


«Լիոնի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Ռեմի Գարդ

«Մեր նպատակն է առաջիկայում միավորներ վաստակել, սակայն դա այդքան էլ հեշտ խնդիր չէ։ Թիմը պատրաստ է իր ողջ ուժով պայքարել։ Մեր հնարավոր հաղթանակի վրա կարող են ազդել տարբեր գործոններ, օրինակ՝ մրցակցի պաշտպանության լավ խաղը»։  


Հնարավոր կազմերը՝

«Ռեալ». Կասիլյաս – Սերխիո Ռամոս, Պեպե, Արբելոա, Մարսելո - Դիարա, Դի Մարիա, Ֆաբիու Կոենտրաու - Ռոնալդու, Իգուաին

«Լիոն». Լյորիս - Ռեվեյեր, Սիսոկո, Կոնե, Լովրեն - Չելստրեմ, Բաստոս, Գանալոն, Գուրկյուֆ - Բրիան, Գոմիս


Երրորդ խաղային օրվա մնացած հանդիպումներում կհանդիպեն հետևյալ մրցակիցները.

21:00 ԲԿՄԱ (Մ) - Տրաբզոնսպոր
23:45 Մանչեսթեր Սիթի - Վիլյառեալ
23:45 Նապոլի - Բավարիա
23:45 Լիլ – Ինտեր Միլան
23:45 Բազել - Բենֆիկա 
23:45 Օցելուլ – Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ
23:45 Դինամո Զագրեբ - Այաքս
23:45 Ռեալ Մադրիդ – Լիոն

http://www.armsport.am/am/news/4/31/27360/

----------


## AsikoNar

Ինչ եք կարծում արդյոք 23:45 Դինամո Զագրեբ - Այաքս խաղին կմասնակցի Արաս Օզբիլիսը և ինչ հաշվով կավարտվի հանդիպումը???

 Դինամո Զագրեբ 1 - 3 Այաքս 
Իմ կարծիքով այսօր երևի խաղադաշտում կտեսնենք Արասին

----------


## AsikoNar

Ավարտվեց չեմպիոնների լիգայի խաղարկության 2-րդ ենթախմբի Բկմա (Ռուսաստան) - Տրաբզոնսփոր (Թուրքիա) հանդիպման 1-ին խաղակեսը: Բկման հաշվի մեջ առաջ է անցել 1-0 հաշվով` ի շնորհիվ Դումբիայի գոլի: 29-րդ րոպեին 9 -րդ համարով հանդես եկող Վագներ Լավի փոխանցումից հետո հաշիվը բացեց 8 համարով հանդես եկող Դումբիան:
1-ին խաղակեսի ընթացքում մրցավարը ցույց տվեց 3 դեղին քարտ, որոնցից մեկը բաժին հասավ ԲԿՄԱ - ին: 15-րդ րոպեին զգուշացվեց 17 համարով հանդես եկող Մամայեվը: Իսկ հյուրերի կազմում <<աչքի ընկան>> նախ 6 համարով հանդես եկող Գլովացկին 22-րդ րոպեին, ապա 42-րդ րոպեին նույն բախտին արժանացավ 15 համարով հանդես եկող Զակորան:

----------


## AsikoNar

Ավարտվեց ԲԿՄԱ - Տրաբզոնսփոր հանդիպումը: Տանտերերը հաղթեցին 3-0 հաշվով: Նախ 76-րդ րոպեին 9 համարով հանդես եկող Վագներ Լավի փոխանցումից հետո հաշիվը կրկնապատկեց 19 համարով հանդես եկող Ցաուհիան, ապա 10 համարով հանդես եկող Ձագոևի փոխանցումից հետո 86-րդ րոպեին դուբլի հեղինակ դարձավ 8 համարով հանդես եկող Դումբիան:

----------


## AsikoNar

ԵՎ այսպես ավարտվեցին չեմպիոնների լիգայի խաղարկության 1-ինից 4-րդ խմբերի 3-րդ տուրի հանդիպումները: Մեզ ամենաշատը հետաքրքրում էր Դինամո Զագրեբ - Այաքս հանդիպումը, քանզի հենց Այաքսի կազմում է ելույթ ունենում Արաս Օզբիլիսը: Հանդիպումն ավարտվեց Այաքսի հաղթանակով 0-2 հաշվով: Ցավոք բացակայում էր Արասը, ով, ըստ ՈՒԵՖԱ - ի պաշտոնական կայքի, նշված էր որպես վնասվածք ունեցող ֆուտբոլիստ: Ստորև ներկայացնում եմ կայացաց խաղերը, արդյունքները և մրցաշարային աղյուսակները...

ՉԼ ԲՈԼՈՐ ԱՐԴՅՈՒՆՔՆԵՐՆ ՈՒ ԳՈԼԵՐԸ
﻿

A խումբ

Մանչեսթեր Սիթի – Վիլյառեալ 2:1 

Նապոլի – Բավարիա 1:1 

              Թիմեր	                        Խ	        Հ	        Ո	           Պ	           Գ	               Մ
1.	Բավարիա                         	3	        2	        1	            0	             5-1         	7
2.	Նապոլի	                                3	        1	        2	            0	             4-2	        5
3.	Մանչեսթեր Սիթի	                3	        1	        1	            1               3-4	        4
4.	Վիլյառեալ	                        3	        0	        0	            3	            1-6           	0
B խումբ

ԲԿՄԱ – Տրաբզոնսպոր 3:0 

Լիլլ – Ինտեր 0:1 

         Թիմեր	        Խ	Հ	Ո	Պ	Գ	Մ
1.	Ինտեր	        3	2	0	1	4-3	6
2.	ԲԿՄԱ	        3	1	1	1	7-5	4
3.	Տրաբզոնսպոր	3	1	1	1	2-4	4
4.	Լիլ	                3	0	2	1	3-4	2
C խումբ

Բազել – Բենֆիկա 0:2 

Օցելուլ – Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ 0:2 

          Թիմեր	                        Խ	Հ	Ո	Պ	Գ	Մ
1.	Բենֆիկա	                        3	2	1	0	4-1	7
2.	Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ	3	1	2	0	6-4	5
3.	Բազել	                        3	1	1	1	5-6	4
4.	Օցելուլ	                        3	0	0	3	1-5	0
D խումբ

Դինամո Զագրեբ – Այաքս 0:2 

Ռեալ Մադրիդ – Լիոն 4:0

              Թիմեր	        Խ	Հ	Ո	Պ	Հ	Մ
1.	Ռեալ Մադրիդ	        3	3	0	0	8-0	9
2.	Այաքս	                3	1	1	1	2-3	4
3.	Լիոն	                        3	1	1	1	2-4	4
4.	Դինամո Զագրեբ	3	0	0	3	0-5	0

----------


## AsikoNar

ԺՈԶԵ ՄՈՈՒՐԻՆՅՈ. «ԱՌԱՋԻՆ ՐՈՊԵԻՑ ԳԻՏԵԻ, ՈՐ ՍԱ ՄԵՐ ԽԱՂՆ Է»

Չեմպիոնների լիգայի խմբային փուլում «Լիոնին» 4:0 հաշվով հաղթելուց հետո Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն նշել է, որ չէր կասկածում իր թիմի հաղթանակում հենց մեկնարկից:«Մենք գեղեցիկ էինք խաղում և գեղեցիկ հաղթեցինք:

Արդեն առաջին րոպեին ես գիտեի, որ սա մեր հանդիպումն է: Կարևոր է, որ մենք 9 միավոր են հավաքել, հատկապես հաշվի առնելով, որ «Լիոնն» ու «Այաքսը» միայն չորսն ունեն: Մենք գրեթե ապահավել են առաջին հորիզոնականը, իսկ դա մեր գլխավոր նպատակն է»,- հայտարարել է իսպանական ակումբի մարզիչը:

http://www.euro-football.ru/article/...eto_nash_match

----------


## AsikoNar

ՍՆԵՅԴԵՐ. «ԿԱՐԵՎՈՐԸ ԵՐԵՔ ՄԻԱՎՈՐՆ ԷՐ»


Իտալական «Ինտերի» կիսապաշտպան Ուեսլի Սնեյդերը երեկ «Լիլի» դեմ տարած հաղթանակից հետո ասել է.

«Ամենակարևորը երեք միավորն էր: Դժվար խաղ էր ու սակայն մենք գիտեինք, որ հենց այդպես էլ կլինի, քանի որ «Լիլը» մեր խմբի ամենաուժեղ թիմերից է` հատկապես սեփական հարկի տակ: Ինչևէ, մենք հաղթեցինք: Մենք որպես ամբողջական թիմ լավ պաշտպանվեցինք: Մենք հսկայական փորձ ունենք Եվրոպայում և գիտենք, թե ինչպես է պետք խաղալ»:

http://www.euro-football.ru/article/...brat_tri_ochka

----------


## AsikoNar

ՅՈՒՊՊ ՀԱՅՆԿԵՍ. «ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼԻՍՏՆԵՐԸ ՆՈՒՅՆՊԵՍ ՄԱՐԴԻԿ ԵՆ ԵՎ ԿԱՐՈՂ ԵՆ ՍԽԱԼՎԵԼ»

Մյունխենի «Բավարիայի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Յուպպ Հայնկեսը Չեմպիոնների լիգայի խմբային փուլի արտագնա խաղում իտալական «Նապոլիի» դեմ ոչ-ոքի խաղալուց հետո (1:1) չի քննադատել իր սաներին՝ նշելով, որ նրանք արժանի են հաղթանակի:

«Մենք լավ հանդիպում անցկացրինք, որի ընթացքում վերահասկում էինք իրադարձությունների ընթացքը, այդ պատճառով հաղթանակն արժանի արդյունք կլիներ: «Նապոլին» շատ վտանգավոր մրցակից է, սակայն մենք նրանց մինչև գոլը հնարավորություններ չէինք տալիս: Հետո մի փոքր շրջան էր, երբ մենք շատ լավ չէինք նայվում, սակայն ընդմիջումից հետո մենք նորից տիրում էինք նախաձեռնությանը: Մեր բաց թողած գնդակը դժբախտ պատահարի արդյունք էր, բայց մենք նույնպես կարող ենք սխալվել: Ֆուտբոլիստները նույնպես մարդիկ են»,- հայտարարել է Հայնկեսը:

http://www.eurosport.ru/football/cha...o2995245.shtml

----------


## AsikoNar

ՌՈԲԵՐՏՈ ՄԱՆՉԻՆԻ. «ԱՌԱՋԻՆ ՏԵՂԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ ՊԱՅՔԱՐԸ ՆՈՐ Է ՍԿՍՎՈՒՄ»

Չեմպիոնների լիգայի խմբային փուլում «Վիլյառեալի» նկատմամբ տարած կամային հաղթանակից հետո անգլիական ակումբի մարզիչ Ռոբերտո Մանչինին ընդգծել է արդյունքի կարևորությունը և հերթական անգամ խուսափել է Կառլոս Տևեսի մասին զրույցներից:

«Մենք հասանք նպատակին, որը դրել էինք մեր առջև խաղից առաջ և երեք միավոր վաստակեցինք: Հիմա իրավիճակն այնպիսին է, որ խմբում առաջատարության համար պայքարը նորից է սկսվում»,- հայտարարել է իտալացի մասնագետը:

http://www.eurosport.ru/football/cha...o2995259.shtml

----------


## AsikoNar

Շախտյոր - Զենիթ

«Շախտյոր»-«Զենիթ» 
Մրցաշար՝ Չեմպիոնների լիգա, G խումբ, 3-րդ տուր 
Մարզադաշտ՝ «Դոնբաս Արենա»
Մրցավար՝ Ֆրանկ դե Բլեկերե (Բելգիա)
Հանդիպման սկիզբը՝ 23:45 (Երևան)



Այս հանդիպումը կարելի է անվանել հետսովետական դերբի, որի հանդեպ հետաքրքրությունը հսկայական է։ Սակայն հայ հանդիսատեսի համար այս խաղն առավել հետաքրքիր է, քանի որ մրցավեճին մասնակցելու է նաև Հայաստանի հավաքականի կիսապաշտպան Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանը։  

«Զենիթը» և «Շախտյորը» հաճախ էին հանդիպում սովետական ժամանակաշրջանում, սակայն նրանց ուղիները չեն հատվել1989 թվականից ի վեր, երբ թիմերից յուրաքանչյուրը սեփական հարկի տակ նվազագույն հաշվով հաղթանակ տոնեց։ Երկու թիմերն էլ հաջող են հանդես գալիս ազգային առաջնությունում և միջազգային ասպարեզում։ Այդպես, 2008թ. «Զենիթը» դարձել է ՈւԵՖԱ-ի գավաթակիր, իսկ «Շախտյորը», կարծես չցանկանալով զիջել նրանց, 2009թ. նվաճել է հեղինակավոր տիտղոսը։ 

Այս խաղում «Շախտյորի» կազմում բացակայելու է որակազրկված Յարոսլավ Ռակիցկին։ «Զենիթից» վնասվածքներ ունեն Ալեքսանդր Կերժակովը  և Անյուկովը։  

Մարզիչների կարծիքը

«Շախտյորի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Միրչա Լուչեսկու

«Վաղը կհանդիպեն երկու թիմեր, որոնք բոլորովին տարբեր խաղաոճեր ունեն։ Մենք մեր ֆուտբոլիստների անահատական բարձր վարպետության շնորհիվ կոմբինացիոն ֆուտբոլ ենք ցուցադրում, փոխանցումներով դուրս ենք գալիս պաշտպանությունից, հասցնում ենք գնդակը մրցակցի տուգանային, բազում գոլային պահեր ենք ստեղծում, թեև միշտ չէ, որ հաջողվում է իրացնել դրանք։ Ինչ վերաբերում է «Զենիթին», ապա նրանք ունեն ֆիզիկապես լավ պատրաստված թիմ, արագ են պաշտպանությունից անցնում հարձակման և հասնում տուգանային։ Նրանք մեզ պես երկար չեն վերահսկում գնդակը, երկու-երեք փոխանցումներով հասնում են տուգանային, մաքսիմալ արագ են խաղում, ինչն էլ երբեմն սխալների է հանգեցնում»։ 

Այս հանդիպմանը բուքմեյքերներն իրենց նախապատվությունը տալիս են ուկրաինական թիմին. «Շախտյորի» հաղթանակը գնահատվում է 2.14 գործակից, ոչ-ոքիի համար սահմանված է 3.50, իսկ «Զենիթի» հաղթանակի գործակիցը կազմում է 3.90։ 


«Զենիթի» մարզիչ Լուչանո Սպալետի

«Շախտյորը» տեխնիկապես լավ պատրաստված թիմ է, որի կազմում մի շարք բրազիլացիներ են հանդես գալիս։  

Ակնկալվում է, որ Ուկրաինայի և Ռուսաստանի նախագահներ Վիկտոր Յանուկովիչը և Դմիտրի Մեդվեդևը ևս կայցելեն մարզադաշտ։ 

Տուրի մնացած խաղերում կհանդիպեն հետևյալ թիմերը.  

23:45 Բայեր (Գերմանիա) - Վալենսիա (Իսպանիա)

23:45 Չելսի (Անգլիա) - Հենկ (Բելգիա)

23:45 Մարսել (Ֆրանսիա) - Արսենալ (Անգլիա)

23:45 Օլիմպիակոս (Հունաստան) - Բորուսիա (Դ. Գերմանիա)

23:45 Շախտյոր (Ուկրաինա) - Զենիթ (Ռուսաստան)

23:45 Պորտու (Պորտուգալիա) - ԱՊՈԵԼ (Կիպրոս)

23:45 Միլան (Իտալիա) - ԲԱՏԷ (Բելառուս)

23:45 Բարսելոնա (Իսպանիա) - Վիկտորիա (Չեխիա)

http://www.armsport.am/am/news/4/31/27392/

----------


## AsikoNar

ՄԱՆԴԱՆԴԱ. «ՀԱՄՈԶՎԱԾ ԵՄ, ՈՐ 3-ՐԴ ԱՆԸՆԴՄԵՋ ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿԸ ԿՏԱՆԵՆՔ ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆՆԵՐԻ ԼԻԳԱՅՈՒՄ»


Մարսելի «Օլիմպիկի» ավագ Սթիվ Մանդանդան «Արսենալի» դեմ կայանալիք խաղից առաջ համոզված է, որ իր թիմը 3-րդ անընդմեջ հաղթանակը կտանի Չեմպիոնների լիգայում:

«Մենք պետք չունենք մոտիվացնել թիմի ֆուտբոլիստներին Չեմպիոնների լիգայում: Բոլորը կենտրոնացած են: Մենք այժմ 6 միավոր ունենք և ցանկանում ենք ավելացնել ևս 3-ը: Հուսով եմ, որ մեր հաղթանակները դեռ կշարունակվեն: Մեր թիմի ֆուտբոլիստների մոտ հաղթողի հոգեբանություն կա»,- ասել է «Օլիմպիկի» ավագը:

http://www.uefa.com/uefachampionslea...cus/index.html

----------


## AsikoNar

Չեմպիոնների լիգա. Տանտերերի առավելությամբ



Ավարտվեց Չեմպիոնների լիգայի խմբային փուլի երրորդ տուրը: Այսօր խաղային երկրորդ օրն էր, որի շրջանակներում նախատեսված 8 հանդիպումներից 5-ն ավարտվեցին տանտերերի հաղթանակով:

2 խաղերում գրանցվեց խաղաղ ելք, իսկ հյուրերին հաջողությունն ուղեկցեց ընդամենը 1 խաղում:



E խմբում Լեւերկուզենի «Բայերը» սեփական հարկի տակ կարողացավ 2-1 հաշվով կամային հաղթանակ տանել իսպանական «Վալենսիայի» նկատմամբ, իսկ Լոնդոնի «Չելսին» քարը քարի վրա չթողեց բելգիական «Գենկից»՝ մրցակցին ջախջախելով 5-0 հաշվով:


F խմբում Դորտմունդի «Բորուսիան» 1-3 հաշվով հյուրընկալվելիս պարտվեց հունական «Օլիմպիակոսին» եւ շարունակում է ընթացիկ մրցաշրջանի իր անհաջող ելույթները: Նույն խմբի առաջատարների խաղում, որը կայանում էր Ֆրանսիայում, Լոնդոնի «Արսենալը» հանդիպման վերջին րոպեին հաղթանակը կորզեց «Մարսելի» հետ խաղում:

G խմբում այսօր խաղաղությամբ էին տրամադրված բոլոր չորս թիմերը:Նշեմ, որ Հենրիկ Մխիթարյանը հայտավորված էր պահեստայինների նստարանին և խաղադաշտ դուրս եկավ միայն 65-րդ րոպեին:

Իսկ ահա H խմբում իրենց մրցակիցների նկատմամբ միեւնույն՝ 2-0 հաշվով առավելության հասան խմբի առաջատարները եւ գլխավոր ֆավորտիները՝ «Միլանն» ու «Բարսելոնան»:




E ԽՈՒՄԲ
________


ԲԱՅԵՐ (Գերմանիա) - ՎԱԼԵՆՍԻԱ (Իսպանիա)` 2-1

0-1 - Խոնաս (24'), 1-1 - Անդրե Շուրլե (52'), 2-1 - Սիդնեյ Սամ (56'):



ՉԵԼՍԻ (Անգլիա) - ԳԵՆԿ (Բելգիա)` 5-0

1-0 - Ռաուլ Մեյրելեշ (8'), 2-0 - Ֆեռնանդո Տորրես (11'), 3-0 - Ֆեռնանդո Տորրես (27'), 4-0 - Բրանիսլավ Իվանովիչ (42'), 5-0 - Սալոմոն Կալու (72'):




F ԽՈՒՄԲ
________

ՕԼԻՄՊԻԱԿՈՍ (Հունաստան) - ԲՈՐՈՒՍԻԱ (Դորտմունդ, Գերմանիա)` 3-1

1-0 - Խոսե Հոլեբաս (8'), 1-1 - Ռոբերտ Լեւանդովսկի (26'), 2-1 - Ռաֆիկ Ջեբուր (40'), 3-1 - Ֆրանսուա Մոդեստո (79'):





ՄԱՐՍԵԼ (Ֆրանսիա) - ԱՐՍԵՆԱԼ (Անգլիա)` 0-1

0-1 - Աարոն Ռեմսի (90'):



G ԽՈՒՄԲ
________

ՊՈՐՏՈՒ (Պորտուգալիա) - ԱՊՕԷԼ (Կիպրոս)` 1-1

1-0 - Հալկ (13'), 1-1 - Այլթոն (19'):



ՇԱԽՏՅՈՐ (Ուկրաինա) - ԶԵՆԻԹ (Ռուսաստան)` 2-2

1-0 - Վիլիան (15'), 1-1 - Ռոման Շիրոկով (33'), 2-1 - Լուիս Ադրիանո (45'), 2-2 - Վիկտոր Ֆայզուլին (60'):

(11') - Ռոման Շիրոկովը չի իրացրել նշանակված 11մ. հարվածը («Զենիթ»):





 H ԽՈՒՄԲ
________

ՄԻԼԱՆ (Իտալիա) - ԲԱՏԷ (Բելառուս)` 2-0

1-0 - Զլաթան Իբրահիմովիչ (33'), 2-0 - Կեւին-Պրինս Բոատենգ (70'):



 ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ (Իսպանիա) - ՎԻԿՏՈՐԻԱ (Չեխիա)` 2-0

1-0 - Անդրես Ինյեստա (10'), 2-0 - Դավիդ Վիլյա (82'):

http://www.armsport.am/am/news/4/31/27421/

----------


## Ambrosine

Լիոնը  :Bad:  պիտի չանցներ մյուս փուլ: Ռեալ  :Angry2: :

----------

Նաիրուհի (08.12.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Լիոնը  պիտի չանցներ մյուս փուլ: Ռեալ :


Հա, հեսա էլի մեր ճամփին է հայտնվելու։ Բայց դե մի ջղայնացի, մենակ մենք ենք 100%-անոց արդյունքով անցնում  :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (08.12.2011)

----------


## John

Մանչեստրյան թիմերը Անգլիական ֆուտբոլի անունի հետ են խաղում... Առաջնությունում աջ ու ձախ «սպանում են», բայց Նապոլի ու Բազել չեն կարողանում հաղթել... Չելսին ու Արսենալն են մնացել... Արսենալը սովորության համաձայն մի քանի վնասվածք ու... մնում է Չելսին... ի դեպ, թափ է հավաքում... Դրոգբան լավ մարզավիճակում գտնվող Վալենսիային մեղմ ասած դուբլ արեց )))

----------

Sagittarius (09.12.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մանչեստրյան թիմերը Անգլիական ֆուտբոլի անունի հետ են խաղում... Առաջնությունում աջ ու ձախ «սպանում են», բայց Նապոլի ու Բազել չեն կարողանում հաղթել... Չելսին ու Արսենալն են մնացել... Արսենալը սովորության համաձայն մի քանի վնասվածք ու... մնում է Չելսին... ի դեպ, թափ է հավաքում... Դրոգբան լավ մարզավիճակում գտնվող Վալենսիային մեղմ ասած դուբլ արեց )))


Էդ բազելները պորտուներ են դառնալու: Մի կողմից էլ վատ չի (եթե իհարկե տվյալ թիմերի երկրպագուներ չկան էստեղ). նոր թիմեր են հայտնվում ասպարեզում, մրցակցություն ա առաջանում: Թե չէ ամեն անգամ նույն անուններն են...

----------

Նաիրուհի (08.12.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Էդ բազելները պորտուներ են դառնալու: Մի կողմից էլ վատ չի (եթե իհարկե տվյալ թիմերի երկրպագուներ չկան էստեղ). նոր թիմեր են հայտնվում ասպարեզում, մրցակցություն ա առաջանում: Թե չէ ամեն անգամ նույն անուններն են...


Էտ միտքը ձեր Լա Լիգային հասրեք  :Smile:   :Bad:  /էս սմայլիկը լա լիգային ա վերաբերվում, ոչ թե քո ասածին, քո ասածի հետ համաձայն եմ/

----------

Աբելյան (09.12.2011)

----------


## John

Չեմպիոնների լիգայի  խաղարկության 2011/12 մրցաշրջանի 1/8 եզրափակիչում կհանդիպեն հետևյալ զույգերը.

"Լիոն" – ԱՊՕԷԼ
"Նապոլի" – "Չելսի"
"Միլան" – "Արսենալ"
"Բազել" – "Բավարիա" 
"Բայեր" – "Բարսելոնա" 
ԲԿՄԱ – "Ռեալ" 
"Զենիթ" – "Բենֆիկա" 
"Օլիմպիկ" – "Ինտեր"

աղբյուր՝ armsport.am

----------

Ambrosine (16.12.2011), Maxpayne (16.12.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

> Չեմպիոնների լիգայի  խաղարկության 2011/12 մրցաշրջանի 1/8 եզրափակիչում կհանդիպեն հետևյալ զույգերը.
> 
> "Լիոն" – ԱՊՕԷԼ
> "Նապոլի" – "Չելսի"
> "Միլան" – "Արսենալ"
> "Բազել" – "Բավարիա" 
> "Բայեր" – "Բարսելոնա" 
> ԲԿՄԱ – "Ռեալ" 
> "Զենիթ" – "Բենֆիկա" 
> ...


լավ վիճակահանոություն էր կոնկրետ Ռեալի համար ուղղակի լավ կլներ Բարսը Բավարիայի հետ ըլներ...

----------


## Ambrosine

> լավ վիճակահանոություն էր կոնկրետ Ռեալի համար ուղղակի լավ կլներ Բարսը Բավարիայի հետ ըլներ...


Իսկ ես կուզենայի` Բարսելոնան Չելսիի հետ ընկներ  :Jpit: :




> Էտ միտքը ձեր Լա Լիգային հասրեք   /էս սմայլիկը լա լիգային ա վերաբերվում, ոչ թե քո ասածին, քո ասածի հետ համաձայն եմ/


 :Smile: 
Եթե միայն Լա Լիգայում նման պատկեր լիներ, միգուցե ես էլ հետաքրքրություն չտեսնեի այնտեղ, բայց բոլոր առաջնություններում է այդպես: Բոլոր առաջնություններում էլ ստանդարտ անուններ ենք տեսնում` առաջին հորիզոնականում: Ոնց-որ ռոտացիոն կարգով մի 4 թիմ նախագահեն առաջնությունում  :Jpit: :

----------


## Ozon

ի ուրախություն բազմահազար ֆուտբոլասերների` երկարատև ընդմիջումից հետո` այսօր կվերսկսվի Չեմպիոնների լիգայի խաղարկությունը: 1/8 եզրափակիչ փուլի առաջին խաղային օրվա ընթացքում կկայանան երկու հանդիպումներ: Ընթացիկ խաղարկության իսկական բացահայտումը դարձած` Կիպրոսի “ՀԱՊՕԵԼ”-ը կհյուրընկալվի ֆրանսիական “Լիոնին”: Ինչ վերաբերվում է մյուս զույգին, ապա այստեղ միմյանց հետ կմրցեն ակումբներ, որոնք իրենց անուններով արդեն, իսկ շատ բան են ասում` “Բայեր 04 Լևերկուզեն” և “Բարսելոնա”:  

Խմբային փուլում ,սեփական հարկի տակ երեք խաղերում երեք հաղթանակ տոնած գերմանական ակումբին` այսօր սպասվում է բարդ և դաժան փորձություն: Լևերկուզենիցներին նախանձել չէս  կարող, քանի որ արդեն 1/8 եզրափակիչում նրանց մրցակիցը կլինի ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս` Չեմպիոնների լիգայի գործող գավաթակիրը:  Հարկ է նշել, որ ընթացիկ խաղարկությունում “Բարսելոնան” հյուրընկալվելիս` միջինը չորս գոլից պակաս, մրցակիցների դարպասը չի գրավում:

Ընթացիկ խաղարկության խմբային փուլում  ”Բայերը” երկրորդ անգամ կհանդիպի Իսպանիան ներկայացնող ակումբի հետ: Խմբային փուլում Ռոբին Դուտի սաները կարողացան իրենց թիկունքում թողնել “Վալենսիային”: Ինչ վերաբերվում է “Բարսելոնային”, ապա կարելի է ասել, որ թիմը կես շնչով հաղթահարեց խմբային փուլի արգելքը:



Երկու թիմերն էլ իրենց երկրների ներքին առաջնություններում, գրեթե ձախողվել են: Եթե հաշվի առնենք, թե ինչպիսի իրավիճակում է հայտնվել կատալոնյան ակումբը, ապա կարելի է վտահորեն նշել, որ “Բարսան” շեշտը դնելու է հենց Չեմպիոնների լիգայի վրա: Այս առումով “Բայերը” էլ ավելի բարդ կացության մեջ է: Թիմը Բունդեսլիգայում ակնհայտորեն չի փայլում, այլ ընդհակառակը շարունակում է հիասթափեցնել իր ցուցադրած արդյունքներով և ընթանում է 6-րդ տեղով:

Սակայն, երբեք պետք չէ խառնել ներքին առաջնությունները Չեմպիոնների լիգայի հետ, քանի որ այս մրցաշարը լրացուցիչ մոտիվացիա է, առանձնահատուկ տրամադրվածություն և ամեն ակումբի ու այնտեղ հանդես եկող ֆուտբոլիստի երազանք: Ուստի այդ պատճառով, պետք չէ թերագնահատել կողմերից և ոչ մեկին: Այն ,որ այս խաղում միանշանակ ֆավորիտը “Բարսելոնան” է` դրանում երկու կարծիք լինել չի կարող, բայց “Բայերը” այն թիմն է, որ երբեք և ոչ մի պարագայում չի սիրում հանձնվել: Դրա վառ ապացույցը, ընթացիկ խաղարկության խմբային փուլում` “Վալենսիայի” և “Չելսիի” նկատմամբ տոնած կամային հաղթանակներն էին: Այդ ամենը հաշվի առնելով,  ”Բարսելոնայի” ֆուտբոլիստները հավանաբար չեն փորձի թերագնահատել իրենց մրցակցին: Լևերկուզենցիներն  հատկապես ուժեղ են երկրորդ հարկում և չափազանց վտանգավոր ստանդարտ դիրքերի խաղարկումների ժամանակ,սակայն Բայերի “աքիլեսյան գարշապարը” կարելի է համարել կենտրոնական պաշտպանների դանդաղությունն ու նրանց կողմից հաճախակի կատարվող դիրքային սխալները: Խնդիրներ կան նաև դարպասային գծում, քանի որ թիմի հիմնական դարպասպահ` Ռենե Ադլերի բացակայության պայմաններում դարպասը վստահված է երիտասարդ և անփորձ Բերնդ Լենոյին, ով չնայած, որ խոստումնալից է, բայց ակնհայտորեն զիջում է իր փորձառու խաղընկերոջը, իսկ փորձի պակասը նմանատիպ մրցակիցների հետ խաղերում` վճռորոշ դեր կարող է խաղալ:  Մեծ կորուստ կարելի է համարել “Բայերի” կիսապաշտպանության առաջատարներից` Սինդեյ Սեմի բացակայությունը: Գերմանացի ֆուտբոիստը վնասվածքի պատճառով բաց կթողնի երկու ամիս, իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ նա չի կարողանա մասնակցել նաև թիմերի պատասխան հանդիպմանը:  Այսօրվա “Բայերում”`ակնհայտորեն խնդիրները շատ-շատ են: Կկարողանա արդյո՞ք Լևերկուզենցիների մարզիչ` Ռուբին Դուտը վերածվել`Ռոբին Գուդի` դժվար է ասել, բայց մի բան հաստատ է` “Բայերը” պայքարելու է մինչև վերջ:



Հետաքրքիր փաստեր

•Թիմերը նախկինում  մի քանի անգամ մրցել են միմյանց հետ: Հետաքրքիր է, որ եվրագավաթներում “Բայերի” առաջին իսպանական մցրակիցը  եղել է հենց “Բարսելոնան”: ՈՒՖԵԱ գավաթի 1987-/88 խաղարկության 1/4 եզրափակիչ առաջին խաղում, գրանցվեց գոլազուրկ  ոչ-ոքի, իսկ պատասխան խաղում ` “Բայերը” հյուրընկալվելիս `1:0 հաշվով պարտության մատնեց “Բարսելոնային” և անցավ հաջորդ փուլ: Հետագայում նաև դարձավ գավաթակիր:

•”Բայերի” և “Բարսայի” մյուս հանդիպումը տեղի ունեցավ Չեմպիոննների Լիգայի 2001/02 խաղարկության խմբային փուլում: Լևերկուզենյան հանդիպումը ավարտվեց “Բայերի”` 2:1 հաշվով հաղթանակով,իսկ կատալոնյան խաղը` Բարսելոնայի նույն հաշվով հաղթանակով:

•Մյուս տարի թիմերի ճանապարհները նույնպես խաչվեցին խմբային փուլում, սակայն այս անգամ երկու դեպքում էլ(1:2,2:0) առավելության հասան կատալոնացիները:

•”Բայերը” կփորձի 10 տարվա ընդմիջումից հետո առաջին անգամ անցնել 1/4 եզրափակիչ փուլ: Վերջին անգամ Բայերը այդ փուլում հանդես է եկել 2001/02 մրցաշրջանում և նույնիսկ հասել է մինչև եզրափակիչ, սակայն այնտեղ` 2:1 հաշվով զիջել է Մադրիդի “Ռեալին”:

•Խմբային փուլում Ռոբին Դուտի սաները սեփական հարկի տակ անցակցրած երեք խաղերում տոնել են երեք հաղթանակ:

•Բայերը իսպանական թիմերի հետ խաղերում ունի դրական բալանս` 5 հաղթանակ,4 ոչ-ոքի և 4 պարտություն:

•Խմբային փուլում Բարսելոնան արտագնա երեք հանդիպումներում մրցակիցների դարպասը գրավել է 12 անգամ: Գվարդիոլայի սաները եվրոգավաթային վերջին` 9 հանդիպումներում մրցակցին զիջել են միայն մեկ անգամ:

•”Բարսելոնան” Գերմանիայում անցկացրած վերջին 7 խաղերի ընթացքում`4-ում տոնել է հաղթանակ, իսկ 3-ում ոչ-ոքի: Ընդհանուր առմամաբ “Բարսելոնան” գերմանական ակումբների հետ ունի դրական բալանս` 8 հաղթանակ,10 ոչ-ոքի և 5 պարտություն:

•Գավաթակիրների գավաթի 1978/79 խաղարկության եզրափակիչում “Բարսելոնան” հաղթանակ տոնեց Դյուսելդորֆի “ֆորտունայի” նկատմամբ:




Նյութը պատրաստեց` Արտակ Վահանսարյանը
Աղբյուր` HOTNEWS.AM

----------

John (14.02.2012), Varzor (14.02.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչ վերաբերվում է մյուս զույգին, ապա այստեղ միմյանց հետ կմրցեն ակումբներ, որոնք իրենց անուններով արդեն, իսկ շատ բան են ասում` “*Բայեր 04 Լևերկուզեն*” և “Բարսելոնա”:


Էս ինչ թիմ է? Լեվերկուզենի բայերի ու Շալկե 04-ի հիբրիդն է?  :Jpit:

----------

John (14.02.2012)

----------


## John

> Էս ինչ թիմ է? Լեվերկուզենի բայերի ու Շալկե 04-ի հիբրիդն է?


Քո իմացած Լեվերկուզենի Բայերն է՝ հիմնադրվել է 1904թ.ին  :Smile: 
Bayer_Leverkusen.png

----------


## Varzor

> Քո իմացած Լեվերկուզենի Բայերն է՝ հիմնադրվել է 1904թ.ին 
> Bayer_Leverkusen.png


 :Jpit:  Էդ գիտեմ, բայց թիմի պաշտոնական անվանվան մեջ 04 թիվը կա?
Օրինակ Շալկեն հենց այդպես էլ անվանվում է` Շալկե 04

----------


## John

> Էդ գիտեմ, բայց թիմի պաշտոնական անվանվան մեջ 04 թիվը կա?
> Օրինակ Շալկեն հենց այդպես էլ անվանվում է` Շալկե 04


Այո, իհարկե կա  :Smile:  Բայերի պաշտոնական սայթի հղումը վկա՝ http://www.bayer04.de/

----------

Varzor (14.02.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Այո, իհարկե կա  Բայերի պաշտոնական սայթի հղումը վկա՝ http://www.bayer04.de/


Շատ շնորհակալ եմ: Քանի որ երբեք լուջ չեմ էլ հետաքրքրվել այդ ակումբով, ինձ համար նորություն էր  :Smile: 
Սաղ հայերից են պլեճ արել` Արարատ 73-ից  :Jpit:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Ութնյակը հայնի է: Որբաթ օրը կկայանա քառորդ եզրափակչի վիճակահանությունը, որը կլինի "բաց" (Իսպանիան ներկայացնող Ռեալն ու Բարսան կարող են հանդիպել միմյանց): Մնացաց վեց թիմերն են. Միլան, Չելսի, Բենֆիկա, Օլիմպիկ (Մարսել), Ապօել, Բավարիա: Վաղուց նման աշխարհագրություն չենք ունեցել լիգայում և լավ է որ հիմա կա…

----------

Ambrosine (15.03.2012), Monk (15.03.2012), Varzor (15.03.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ութնյակը հայնի է: Որբաթ օրը կկայանա քառորդ եզրափակչի վիճակահանությունը, որը կլինի "բաց" (Իսպանիան ներկայացնող Ռեալն ու Բարսան կարող են հանդիպել միմյանց): Մնացաց վեց թիմերն են. Միլան, Չելսի, Բենֆիկա, Օլիմպիկ (Մարսել), Ապօել, Բավարիա: Վաղուց նման աշխարհագրություն չենք ունեցել լիգայում և լավ է որ հիմա կա…


Բայց դա նոր վիճակահանությամբ է?
Աշխարհի առաջնության հման չեն անում` A զույգի հաղթողը, ասենք H զույքի հաղթողի հետ???

----------


## John

> Բայց դա նոր վիճակահանությամբ է?
> Աշխարհի առաջնության հման չեն անում` A զույգի հաղթողը, ասենք H զույքի հաղթողի հետ???


Չէ, Վարզոր ջան, էս մի անգամն էլ են վիճակահանություն անում ու վերջ  :Smile:  արդեն պարզ կլինի էս վիճակահանությունից հետո, թե որ զույգերիի հաղթողներն են 1/2ում իրար դեմ խաղալու  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (16.03.2012), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (19.03.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Չէ, Վարզոր ջան, էս մի անգամն էլ են վիճակահանություն անում ու վերջ  արդեն պարզ կլինի էս վիճակահանությունից հետո, թե որ զույգերիի հաղթողներն են 1/2ում իրար դեմ խաղալու


Փաստորեն կարող ենք ականատես լինել Բարսելոն-Ռեալ դիմակայության հենց 1/4-ում  :Smile: 
Ու Հապոելը կարող է նույնիսկ եզրափակիչում խաղալ  :Jpit:  Այս մրցաշրջանի հայտնույթունն է:
Անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ եզրափակիչը լինելու է Միլան-Բավարիա:

----------


## ARam Grig

Իմ կարծիքով Էլ Կլասսիկոն մենք եզրափակիչից շուտ չենք տեսնի..Կամ Եզրափակիչում Բարսա-Մադրիդ,կամ ել Բարսելոնա-Բավարիա

----------


## Life

*1/4 եզրափակիչ*

Ապոել - Ռեալ Մադրիդ
Մարսել - Բավարիա
Բենֆիկա - Չելսի
Միլան - Բարսելոնա

*1/2 եզրափակիչ*

Մարսել/Բավարիա — Ապոել/Ռեալ Մադրիդ
Բենֆիկա/Չելսի — Միլան/Բարսելոնա

----------

Monk (16.03.2012), Moonwalker (16.03.2012), Varzor (16.03.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Միլանի բախտը չբերեց:

----------

ARam Grig (20.03.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Միլանի բախտը չբերեց:


Ես կարծում եմ` Բարսելոնինը չբերեց:

----------

Ambrosine (17.03.2012), John (17.03.2012), Vaho (18.03.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> Ես կարծում եմ` Բարսելոնինը չբերեց:


Միլանը կհաղթի?

----------


## Varzor

> Միլանը կհաղթի?


Խմբային փուլում երկու հանդիպումներից մեկում Բարսան հաղթել է` 1 գնդակի տարբերությամբ: Հաշվի առնելով այն, որ դրանից հետո Միլանի խաղն ավելի է լավացել` պիտի որ հաղթի:
համենայն դեպս ես կարծում եմ, որ եզրափակիչը լինելու է Միլան-Բավարիա:

----------


## ARam Grig

Խմբայինում Բարսելոնան գրավեց առաջին տեղը,Միլանին էլ հաղթեց Ռոսսորենիների հարկի տակ...Իմ կարծիքով Բարսելոնա-Բավարիա եզրափակիչ կտեսնենք..Չնայած շատ եմ ուզում Էլ Կլասսիկո լինի,որովհետև պատմության մեջ Բարսան ու Մադրիդը դեռ չեն հանդիպել Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի Եզրափակիչում..Եթե հենց այդպես էլ լինի,ապա մեր Ֆանտաստիկ երեկոն ապահովված է:Ավելի ճիժտ գերֆանտաստիկ  :Drinks:

----------


## John

Ապոել-Բենֆիկա-ն կլինի ամենագեղեցիկ եզրափակիչը  :Love:  բայց դե Չելսին ա հաղթելու  :LOL:

----------


## ARam Grig

Ոչ մի թիմ դեռ չի կարողացել 2 անգամ անընդմեջ դառնալ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի չեմպիոն..Բարսելոնան շանս ունի այդ ռեկորդին հասնելու համար..Հավատում ենք)))

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ոչ մի թիմ դեռ չի կարողացել 2 անգամ անընդմեջ դառնալ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի չեմպիոն..Բարսելոնան շանս ունի այդ ռեկորդին հասնելու համար..Հավատում ենք)))


Երևի անվանափոխությունից հետո ի նկատի ունես (չնայած տենց տարաբաժանումը կիրառելի չի): Թե չէ նենց անընդմեջ 2 (Միլան, Լիվերփուլ, Ինտեր, Բենֆիկա, Նոթթինգեմ Ֆորեսթ), 3 (Այաքս, Բավարիա) ու իհարկե 5 (Ռեալ) անգամ հաղթողներ էլ են եղել: :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (19.03.2012), Նաիրուհի (20.03.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Երևի անվանափոխությունից հետո ի նկատի ունես (չնայած տենց տարաբաժանումը կիրառելի չի): Թե չէ նենց անընդմեջ 2 (Միլան, Լիվերփուլ, Ինտեր, Բենֆիկա, Նոթթինգեմ Ֆորեսթ), 3 (Այաքս, Բավարիա) ու իհարկե 5 (Ռեալ) անգամ հաղթողներ էլ են եղել:


 Անվանափոխությունից հետո ի նկատի ունեմ )))

----------


## ARam Grig

Բարսելոնան 3:1 հաշվով հաղթանակ տոնելով իտալական Միլանի նկատմամբ` 5-րդ անգամ անընդմեջ դուրս եկավ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի կիսաեզրափակիչ: (Որից 2-ը Չեմպիոնական եզրափակիչ և հավատում եմ, որ նույն ձևով էլ կլինի այս տարի).Գոլերը հեղինակեցին Աշխարհի Լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ Լեո Մեսսին`2 անգամ և աշխարհի 3-րդ լավագույն խաղ կառուցող (Չավիից ու Մեսսիից հետո)` Դոն Անդրես Ինիեստան.Այսպիսով Բարսան հիանալի շանսեր ունի 2-րդ անգամ անընդմեջ հաղթելու Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում,որը ռեկորդ կլինի.Կատալոնացիների մրցակիցը կիսաեզրափակիչում կորոշվի այսօր` Չելսի-Բենֆիկա խաղում.

----------


## Altair

Ժող. քարորդ եզրափակչի խաղերը առաջինը ո՞ւմ հարկի տակ են կայանալու(ի հարկե եթե որոշված է):

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ժող. քարորդ եզրափակչի խաղերը առաջինը ո՞ւմ հարկի տակ են կայանալու(ի հարկե եթե որոշված է):


Կիսաեզրափակիչ 1-ին փուլ
17 April 2012 
Բայերն Մյունիխ (Բավարիա) - Ռեալ Մադրիդ
18 April 2012
Չելսի - Բարսելոնա

Կիսաեզրափակիչ 2-րդ փուլ
24 April 2012
Բարսելոնա - Չելսի
25 April 2012
Ռեալ Մադրիդ - Բայերն Մյունիխ (Բավարիա)

----------

Altair (16.04.2012)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ոչ մի թիմ դեռ չի կարողացել 2 անգամ անընդմեջ դառնալ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի չեմպիոն..Բարսելոնան շանս ունի այդ ռեկորդին հասնելու համար..Հավատում ենք)))


Ռեալ Մադրիդը հինգ անգամ անընդմեջ նվաճել է չեմպիոնների լիգայի գավաթը՝ *1955–56, 1956–57, 1957–58, 1958–59 և 1959–60*
Ընդհանուր գավաթների քանակը 9 հատ *1955–56, 1956–57, 1957–58, 1958–59, 1959–60, 1965–66, 1997–98, 1999–2000 և 2001–02* 
Չիմանալն ամոթ չի չհարցնելն է ամոթ  :Smile:

----------


## ARam Grig

Գրելուց առաջ խորհուրդ կտայի ուշադիր կարդաիր իմ գրածը,որտեղ նշվում ա Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի..Քո ասած նախնադարյան ժամանակաշրջանում Չեմպոինների Լիգա չի կոչվել.90-ականների սկզբին ա կոչվել ու այդ ժամանակվանից ի վեր ոչ մի թիմ չի կարողացել այդ գավաթը 2 անգամ անընդմեջ նվաճել.. P.S  Նույնիսկ այդ նախնադարյան ժամանակաշրջանում ֆաշիստ գեներալ ֆրանկոյի մախինացիաների շնորհիվ Ռեալի գավաթները խոչընդոտ չհանդիսացան Բարսելոնայի համար,քանի որ Բարսան արդեն պաշտոնական տիտղոսներով գերազանցում է Ռեալին.Կատալոնացիներն ունեն 77 պաշտոնական գավաթ  :Smile:   :Drinks:

----------


## Vaio

Ինչ կարծիքի եք, Բարսելոնի օգտին նշանակված 2-րդ 11-մետրանոցը (երբ հաշիվը դարձավ 2:1) արդար էր?

----------


## ARam Grig

> Ինչ կարծիքի եք, Բարսելոնի օգտին նշանակված 2-րդ 11-մետրանոցը (երբ հաշիվը դարձավ 2:1) արդար էր?


 Միանշանակ այդտեղ կար կանոնների խաղտում,քանի որ Նեստան ակնհայտ քաշեց Բուսկետտսի շորից և կասեցրեց նրա առաջխաղացումը,որը կարող էր գոլային լինել..Կարծում եմ բոլոր Ֆուտբոլից լավ հասկացող մարդիկ գիտեն,որ մրցակցի շորից քաշելը և վայր գցելը 100%-անոց կանոնների խաղտում է.Միանշանակ արդար էր ամեն ինչ.

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչ կարծիքի եք, Բարսելոնի օգտին նշանակված 2-րդ 11-մետրանոցը (երբ հաշիվը դարձավ 2:1) արդար էր?


Գրքային կանոններով` ՖԻՖԱ-ի կողմից հաստատված կանոնակարգով և ռեգլամենտով, այո ճիշտ էր:
Բայց փաստացի այդ գրքային կանոնների համաձայն ցանկացած խաղում կարելի է հանգիստ մի 4-5 հատ 11 մետրանոց նշանակել:
Ես նման բան դեռ չէի տեսել: Սովորաբար, քանի դեռ գնդակը խաղի մեջ չէ, տուգանային հրապարակում ոչ նորմատիիվային պայքարի համար մրցավարը նույնիսկ դեղին քարտ էլ է ցույց տալիս, բայց 11 մետրանոց չի նշանակում, այլ սուլիչով վերսկսում է խաղը:
Նման մակարդակի խաղի ժամանակ, այն էլ այդպիսի ակումբերի խաղում, այդպիսի գրքային գործելակերպը ուղղակի ստիպում է մտածել, որ մրցավարները Բարսելոնի հանդեպ այդքան էլ լոյալ չեն տրամադրված:

----------

REAL_ist (05.04.2012), Sagittarius (05.04.2012), Vaio (05.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Միանշանակ այդտեղ կար կանոնների խաղտում,քանի որ Նեստան ակնհայտ քաշեց Բուսկետտսի շորից և կասեցրեց նրա առաջխաղացումը,որը կարող էր գոլային լինել..Կարծում եմ բոլոր Ֆուտբոլից լավ հասկացող մարդիկ գիտեն,որ մրցակցի շորից քաշելը և վայր գցելը 100%-անոց կանոնների խաղտում է.Միանշանակ արդար էր ամեն ինչ.


Ախպեր ջան, ինչ գոլային? Գնդակը դեռ չէր մտել խաղի մեջ: Հա, խախտում էր, ու սովորաբար տենց խախտումների համար դեղին տալիս են, բայց պենալ չեն դնում:
Նամ էլ եթե ուշադիր լինես, կնկատես, որ վայ ընկնելու հարցում Պույոլի մեղքն ավելի մեծ էր:
ՄԻ խոսքով` տենց խաղում, տենց 11 մետրանոց չեն դնում, հալալա մրցավարներին, ֆուտբելը լրիվ հարամել թողել են, ՖԻՖԱ-ն փդելա:
Միլան-Բարսելոն նախորդ խաղում, Միլանում, 11 մետրանոցը հոգուտ Բարսելունի չդրեցին: Էդ էլ արդար չէր չէ?  :Wink:

----------

Vaio (05.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Ախպեր ջան, ինչ գոլային? Գնդակը դեռ չէր մտել խաղի մեջ: Հա, խախտում էր, ու սովորաբար տենց խախտումների համար դեղին տալիս են, բայց պենալ չեն դնում:
> Նամ էլ եթե ուշադիր լինես, կնկատես, որ վայ ընկնելու հարցում Պույոլի մեղքն ավելի մեծ էր:
> ՄԻ խոսքով` տենց խաղում, տենց 11 մետրանոց չեն դնում, հալալա մրցավարներին, ֆուտբելը լրիվ հարամել թողել են, ՖԻՖԱ-ն փդելա:
> Միլան-Բարսելոն նախորդ խաղում, Միլանում, 11 մետրանոցը հոգուտ Բարսելունի չդրեցին: Էդ էլ արդար չէր չէ?


  Դու անկյունայինից կյանքում գոլեր չես տեսել? Ես ուշադիր նայել եմ էտ պահը ու տեսել եմ,որ գնդակը գետնից բարձր էր,իսկ դա նշանակում ա, որ գնդակը խաղի մեջ էր.Եթե դու առաջին անգամ ես տենց պենալ տենում ես շատ անգամ եմ տեսել.Խախտումը խախտում ա,ինչ տարբերություն կոպիտ ա թե չե կամ ինչ իրավիճակում ա.Եթե օրինակ գողը խանութից 5000 դրամ ա գողանում հետո 500000,նշանակում ա էտ 5000 դրամի համար չպտի պատժվի?Ավելի մեծ հանցանքի համար պետքա միայն պատժվի?Հանցանքը հանցանք ա,խախտումն էլ խախտում ա,որը կամ լինում ա կամ էլ չի լինում,իսկ էս պարագայում մրցավարին քննադատել պետք չի,քանի որ նա շատ ճիշտ կողմնորոշվեց ու ինչպես դու նկատեցիր խախտում կար.Ու կապ չունի դա ՉԼ-ի 1/4 ա թե Ուզբեկստանի 5-րդ դիվիզիոնի խաղ,եթե խաղի կանոնները խախտվել են,մրցավարը պետք ա արձագանքի.

----------


## John

Իմ կարծիքով Ռեֆելոնան 1/2ում կհաղթի անցած տարի, ֆինալում էլ Ատլետիկին կհաղթի Իսպանիայի, իսկ ՉԼ եզրափակիչում սպասում եմ Բավարիա-Չելսի դիմակայությանը  :Smile:

----------


## John

> Եթե դու առաջին անգամ ես տենց պենալ տենում ես շատ անգամ եմ տեսել.


Ես էլ եմ 1ին անգամ տեսնում, չնայած 99թ.ից ֆուտբոլ եմ նայում, մի հատ էդ շատ տեսածներիցդ մեկի լինկը դիր մենք էլ տեսնենք, բայց նենց չլնի էլի որ Չապոնիայի 4րդ լիգայի խաղ լինի, սուձյային էլ առած լինեն

----------

Varzor (05.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Դու անկյունայինից կյանքում գոլեր չես տեսել? Ես ուշադիր նայել եմ էտ պահը ու տեսել եմ,որ գնդակը գետնից բարձր էր,իսկ դա նշանակում ա, որ գնդակը խաղի մեջ էր.Եթե դու առաջին անգամ ես տենց պենալ տենում ես շատ անգամ եմ տեսել.Խախտումը խախտում ա,ինչ տարբերություն կոպիտ ա թե չե կամ ինչ իրավիճակում ա.Եթե օրինակ գողը խանութից 5000 դրամ ա գողանում հետո 500000,նշանակում ա էտ 5000 դրամի համար չպտի պատժվի?Ավելի մեծ հանցանքի համար պետքա միայն պատժվի?Հանցանքը հանցանք ա,խախտումն էլ խախտում ա,որը կամ լինում ա կամ էլ չի լինում,իսկ էս պարագայում մրցավարին քննադատել պետք չի,քանի որ նա շատ ճիշտ կողմնորոշվեց ու ինչպես դու նկատեցիր խախտում կար.Ու կապ չունի դա ՉԼ-ի 1/4 ա թե Ուզբեկստանի 5-րդ դիվիզիոնի խաղ,եթե խաղի կանոնները խախտվել են,մրցավարը պետք ա արձագանքի.


Ապեր, տենց գրքով ճիշտա, բայց էլի կրկնեմ` ցանկացած խաղի ժամանակ կարելի է մի 5-6 հատ պենալ դնել, ոնց ասում ես` խախտումը խախտում է: Բա ինչի չեն դնում?
Հեքիաթներ պետք չի պատմել, ուղղակի ամոթա, որ Բարսելոնին պիտի սենց բուլդոզորով բրթեն առաջ:
Ես չգիտեմ դու րեբվանից ես ֆուտբոլ նայում, ես սկսել եմ նայել 88թ-ից: Տենց դեպք չեմ տեսել, որ գնդակը դեռ խաղի մեջ չի, քաշքշոցի համար դեղին տան ու հետն էլ պենալ դնեն: Որ դեղին տան` շատ եմ տեսել, բայց որ պենալ դնեն` չի հանդիպել: Մի հատ կասես, որ խաղի ժամանակ ա տենց բան եղել?

----------

John (05.04.2012), Moonwalker (05.04.2012), Vaio (05.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (05.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Ապեր, տենց գրքով ճիշտա, բայց էլի կրկնեմ` ցանկացած խաղի ժամանակ կարելի է մի 5-6 հատ պենալ դնել, ոնց ասում ես` խախտումը խախտում է: Բա ինչի չեն դնում?
> Հեքիաթներ պետք չի պատմել, ուղղակի ամոթա, որ Բարսելոնին պիտի սենց բուլդոզորով բրթեն առաջ:
> Ես չգիտեմ դու րեբվանից ես ֆուտբոլ նայում, ես սկսել եմ նայել 88թ-ից: Տենց դեպք չեմ տեսել, որ գնդակը դեռ խաղի մեջ չի, քաշքշոցի համար դեղին տան ու հետն էլ պենալ դնեն: Որ դեղին տան` շատ եմ տեսել, բայց որ պենալ դնեն` չի հանդիպել: Մի հատ կասես, որ խաղի ժամանակ ա տենց բան եղել?


 Ամոթը գիտես որն ա,որ ամեն Բարսելոնայի խաղից հետո ոմանք ընդհանրապես Ֆուտբոլ խաղը մոռանում են ու սկսում են մրցավարներից խոսալ..Բա եկեք միքիչ էլ ֆուտբոլից խոսանք,Բարսելոնան 21 անգամ հարված էր կատարել դարպասին,իսկ այսպես կոչված Սերիա Ա-ի առաջատարը ընդամենը 3..Խաղային առավելությունը ակնհայտ Բարսայի կողմն ա ու Բարսան հաղթեց,քանի որ 10 գլուխ բարձր էր մրցակցից,դա ցույց ա տալիս վիճակագրությունը,իսկ էն մարդկանց կարծիքը որ իբր եթե պենալ չլիներ,Բարսան կարող էր և չհաղթել,էտ պարզապես ծիծաղ ա առաջացնում,էլի եմ կրկնում հարվածները դարպասին-----21:3----- Բարսայի օգտին

----------

Altair (16.04.2012)

----------


## John

> Ամոթը գիտես որն ա,որ ամեն Բարսելոնայի խաղից հետո ոմանք ընդհանրապես Ֆուտբոլ խաղը մոռանում են ու սկսում են մրցավարներից խոսալ..Բա եկեք միքիչ էլ ֆուտբոլից խոսանք,Բարսելոնան 21 անգամ հարված էր կատարել դարպասին,իսկ այսպես կոչված Սերիա Ա-ի առաջատարը ընդամենը 3..Խաղային առավելությունը ակնհայտ Բարսայի կողմն ա ու Բարսան հաղթեց,քանի որ 10 գլուխ բարձր էր մրցակցից,դա ցույց ա տալիս վիճակագրությունը,իսկ էն մարդկանց կարծիքը որ իբր եթե պենալ չլիներ,Բարսան կարող էր և չհաղթել,էտ պարզապես ծիծաղ ա առաջացնում,էլի եմ կրկնում հարվածները դարպասին-----21:3----- Բարսայի օգտին


Դարպասին հարվածելով չեմ հաղթում, այլ գոլ խփելով, որոշ թիմեր էլ՝ մրցավարի օգնությամբ գոլ խփելով. ասում ես լիքը տենց դեպքերում պենալ դնելու դեպքեր ես տեսել, ստատիստիկան ոչ մեկին խուտուտ չի տալիս ինչքան գիտեմ, էդ խաղերից ու էդ դրվագներից վիդեո դիր մենք էլ տեսնենք, առանց հիմնավորման խոսալով հո չի

----------

Varzor (05.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (05.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Դարպասին հարվածելով չեմ հաղթում, այլ գոլ խփելով, որոշ թիմեր էլ՝ մրցավարի օգնությամբ գոլ խփելով. ասում ես լիքը տենց դեպքերում պենալ դնելու դեպքեր ես տեսել, ստատիստիկան ոչ մեկին խուտուտ չի տալիս ինչքան գիտեմ, էդ խաղերից ու էդ դրվագներից վիդեո դիր մենք էլ տեսնենք, առանց հիմնավորման խոսալով հո չի


  Դարպասին հարվածելոււ արդյունքում ա հիմնականում Գոլ ստեղծվում,Բարսան էլ վերջին խաղում 3 անգամ Գոլ ա խփել դրա համար էլ հաղթել ա արժանիորեն.Ստատիստիկան էն ա,ինչ որ դաշտում եղել ա,օդից չեն վեկալում..Քեզ խուտուտ չի տալիս,բայց ֆուտբոլային մասնագետներին ու կոնկրետ խաղից ավելի շատ հետաքրքրվողներին,որոնց համար առաջնայինը խաղն ա ոչ թե մրցավարը` լավ էլ քորում ա..Առավել ևս եթե մրցավարը ճիշտ ա խաղը դատել.Ես հավես ու ժամանակ չունեմ ինտերնետում պեղումներ կատարելու համար,քանի որ չեմ հիշում էտ թիմերի անունները,բայց հաստատ տեսել եմ տենց դեպքեր..Էտ կարևոր չի,կարևորն էն ա,որ եթե խախտում ա լինում,ուրեմն խաղը դադարեցվում ա,իսկ եթե դա տուգանային հրապարակում ա լինում` բնականաբար 11 մետրանոցն անխուսափելի է. :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Ամոթը գիտես որն ա,որ ամեն Բարսելոնայի խաղից հետո ոմանք ընդհանրապես Ֆուտբոլ խաղը մոռանում են ու սկսում են մրցավարներից խոսալ..Բա եկեք միքիչ էլ ֆուտբոլից խոսանք,Բարսելոնան 21 անգամ հարված էր կատարել դարպասին,իսկ այսպես կոչված Սերիա Ա-ի առաջատարը ընդամենը 3..Խաղային առավելությունը ակնհայտ Բարսայի կողմն ա ու Բարսան հաղթեց,քանի որ 10 գլուխ բարձր էր մրցակցից,դա ցույց ա տալիս վիճակագրությունը,իսկ էն մարդկանց կարծիքը որ իբր եթե պենալ չլիներ,Բարսան կարող էր և չհաղթել,էտ պարզապես ծիծաղ ա առաջացնում,էլի եմ կրկնում հարվածները դարպասին-----21:3----- Բարսայի օգտին


Այո, Բարսելոնը խաղային առավելություն ուներ, դրանում վիճելն անիմաստ է:
բայց արդեն ամոթ Բարսելոնին, որ 21 հարվածից ընդամենը 3-ն են դիպուկ եղել, այն էլ երկուսը 11 մետրանոցից: Ի դեպ քո ասած թիվը մենակ գովասանքի չե, այլ նաև պարսավանքի է արժանի` այդպիսի ցածր արդյունավետությունը լավ բաների մասին չի խոսում:
Իսկ այ Միլանը, չնայած որ խաղային առումով միանշանակ զիջում էր, սակայն բարձր արդյուանվետություն ցույց տվեց` 3 հարվածով 1 գոլ:
Միլանի կիսապաշտպանությունը խայտառակ վիճակում է, Զիդորֆը ոչ միայն դանդաղել է, այլև այդ խաղին ահավոր խոտանով էր խաղում, իսկ Չավի-Ինյեստա զույգը, դրան էլ գումարած Ֆաբրեգասը ուղղակի գրավել էին դաշտի կենտոնը:
Սակայն Միլանը փայլեց պաշտպանությունից միանգամից մեծ արագությամբ գրոհի անցնելու իր կարողությամբ:
Բարսելոնի կազմում հենց մեկը Մեսսին 2 անգամ շատ հարմար գրոհներ ուղղակի փչացրեց, 1 անգամ էլ ուղղակի շեղ հարվածեց (դե պատահում է, ռոբոտ չի  :Wink:  )
Բայց այ 2-րդ 11 մետրանոցն ուղղակի ծանր վիճակի մեջ դրեց Միլանին: Արդեն պետք էր երկրորդ անգամ հետապնդողի դերում լինել, այն էլ ձախողված կենտրոնի պարագայում:
Ֆուտոբային նահդիպման մեջ ցանկացած գոլ մեծ արժեք ունի: Նույն Բարսելոնը 2 խաղ պարտվել է նվազագույն հաշիվներով  :Wink: , այն էլ կարգով շատ ավելի ցածր թիմերին, քան Միլանն է:
Ու քեզ ասեմ, հարվածների քանակը դարպասին խոսում է ընդամենը թիմի որոշ օղակների որակական հատկանիշների և համագործակցության մակարդակի մասին, բայց ոչ վերջնական արդյունքի:
Ինձ համար լավ է խաղում այն թիմը, որը քիչ հարվածներ հասցնելով առավելագույն գոլերն է խփում` բարձր ՕԳԳ ունի ու ցածր խոտան:

----------


## Varzor

> Դարպասին հարվածելոււ արդյունքում ա հիմնականում Գոլ ստեղծվում,Բարսան էլ վերջին խաղում 3 անգամ Գոլ ա խփել դրա համար էլ հաղթել ա արժանիորեն.Ստատիստիկան էն ա,ինչ որ դաշտում եղել ա,օդից չեն վեկալում..Քեզ խուտուտ չի տալիս,բայց ֆուտբոլային մասնագետներին ու կոնկրետ խաղից ավելի շատ հետաքրքրվողներին,որոնց համար առաջնայինը խաղն ա ոչ թե մրցավարը` լավ էլ քորում ա..Առավել ևս եթե մրցավարը ճիշտ ա խաղը դատել.Ես հավես ու ժամանակ չունեմ ինտերնետում պեղումներ կատարելու համար,քանի որ չեմ հիշում էտ թիմերի անունները,բայց հաստատ տեսել եմ տենց դեպքեր..Էտ կարևոր չի,կարևորն էն ա,*որ եթե խախտում ա լինում,ուրեմն խաղը դադարեցվում ա,իսկ եթե դա տուգանային հրապարակում ա լինում` բնականաբար 11 մետրանոցն անխուսափելի է.*


Ասածներիդ մեջ ճիշտ է միայն ընդգծածս հատվածը: Մնացածը զուտ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք ես հայտնում` դա էլ քո իրավունքն է:
Ցանկացած թիմի խաղի ժամանակ էլ կարելի է գտնել դրվագ, որտեղ տւոգանային հրապարակու պաշտպանը քաշում է հակառակորդի շապիկից, կամ էլ բռնում է մարմինց, թևից: *Ըստ գրքի, նույնիսկ եթե գնդակը խաղի մեջ չի, դաշտի դուրս է, նույնիսկ խաղի ավարտը ազդարարված է, միևնույն էդա կանոնների խախտում է ու արժանի է պատժի*: Սակայն արի ու տես, որ շատ դեպքերում մրցավարները ոչ միայն խախտում չեն արձանագրում, այլ նույնիսկ բավարարվում են բանավոր զգուշացմամբ:
Անձնական փորձից ելնելով եմ ասում` շատ խփելով չի, այլ շատ գոլ խփելով: Անցած շաբաթ մի հատ տենց խաղ տանուլ տվեցին` 10 շատ ավ հնարավորությունից ռեալիզացրեցինք միայն 1-ը, իսկ հակառակորդը 14 հնարավորից` 7-ը: Ու ոչ ի խաղային ռավելություն էլ չուներ, ընդհանուր հավասար խաղ էր:
Իսկ այ հաջորդ խաղը` 6-ից 4-ը խփեցինք ու հաղթեցինք ոչ ի շանս չթողնելով:
Ասածս էնա, որ Բարսելոնան լավ խաղաց, բայց արդյունքը իրա խաղի տրամաբանական հետևանքը չէր, այլ մրցավարական թղթակերության:

Ասել եմ ու կասեմ` ՖԻՖԱ-ի կողմից անիմաստ ու անտեղի պահպանողականությունը, ինչպես նաև մրցավարական քմահաճույքները պաշտպանելը շատ վատ է ազդում ֆուտբոլի վրա և ակամայից մտածել է տալիս կաշառակերության ու փողակերության մասին: ՖԻՖԱ-ն էլ, ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն էլ փտել են` հիմքից մինչև գագաթը:

----------


## ARam Grig

> Այո, Բարսելոնը խաղային առավելություն ուներ, դրանում վիճելն անիմաստ է:
> բայց արդեն ամոթ Բարսելոնին, որ 21 հարվածից ընդամենը 3-ն են դիպուկ եղել, այն էլ երկուսը 11 մետրանոցից: Ի դեպ քո ասած թիվը մենակ գովասանքի չե, այլ նաև պարսավանքի է արժանի` այդպիսի ցածր արդյունավետությունը լավ բաների մասին չի խոսում:
> Իսկ այ Միլանը, չնայած որ խաղային առումով միանշանակ զիջում էր, սակայն բարձր արդյուանվետություն ցույց տվեց` 3 հարվածով 1 գոլ:
> Միլանի կիսապաշտպանությունը խայտառակ վիճակում է, Զիդորֆը ոչ միայն դանդաղել է, այլև այդ խաղին ահավոր խոտանով էր խաղում, իսկ Չավի-Ինյեստա զույգը, դրան էլ գումարած Ֆաբրեգասը ուղղակի գրավել էին դաշտի կենտոնը:
> Սակայն Միլանը փայլեց պաշտպանությունից միանգամից մեծ արագությամբ գրոհի անցնելու իր կարողությամբ:
> Բարսելոնի կազմում հենց մեկը Մեսսին 2 անգամ շատ հարմար գրոհներ ուղղակի փչացրեց, 1 անգամ էլ ուղղակի շեղ հարվածեց (դե պատահում է, ռոբոտ չի  )
> Բայց այ 2-րդ 11 մետրանոցն ուղղակի ծանր վիճակի մեջ դրեց Միլանին: Արդեն պետք էր երկրորդ անգամ հետապնդողի դերում լինել, այն էլ ձախողված կենտրոնի պարագայում:
> Ֆուտոբային նահդիպման մեջ ցանկացած գոլ մեծ արժեք ունի: Նույն Բարսելոնը 2 խաղ պարտվել է նվազագույն հաշիվներով , այն էլ կարգով շատ ավելի ցածր թիմերին, քան Միլանն է:
> Ու քեզ ասեմ, հարվածների քանակը դարպասին խոսում է ընդամենը թիմի որոշ օղակների որակական հատկանիշների և համագործակցության մակարդակի մասին, բայց ոչ վերջնական արդյունքի:
> Ինձ համար լավ է խաղում այն թիմը, որը քիչ հարվածներ հասցնելով առավելագույն գոլերն է խփում` բարձր ՕԳԳ ունի ու ցածր խոտան:


  Ընկեր ջան դու նոր շատ սխալ տեղեկատվություն տվեցիր ու էտ սխալ ինֆորմացիան էլ ազդում ա քո գրառման իմաստի 80 %- վրա,քանի որ Բարսելոնան 21 անգամ հարված ա կատարել,որից 8-ն ա եղել ուղիղ դարպասին,ոչ թե 3-ը..Իսկ եթե Միլանը ուզում էր Կամպ Նոու-ում ընդամենը 3 հարվածով ու 21 հարված ընդունելով Բարսելոնա հաղթեր,էտ արդեն ցույց ա տալիս Բարսայի արավելությունը Միլանի նկատմամբ ամեն ինչով:

----------


## Varzor

> Ընկեր ջան դու նոր շատ սխալ տեղեկատվություն տվեցիր ու էտ սխալ ինֆորմացիան էլ ազդում ա քո գրառման իմաստի 80 %- վրա,քանի որ Բարսելոնան 21 անգամ հարված ա կատարել,որից 8-ն ա եղել ուղիղ դարպասին,ոչ թե 3-ը..Իսկ եթե Միլանը ուզում էր Կամպ Նոու-ում ընդամենը 3 հարվածով ու 21 հարված ընդունելով Բարսելոնա հաղթեր,էտ արդեն ցույց ա տալիս Բարսայի արավելությունը Միլանի նկատմամբ ամեն ինչով:


Ընգեր ջան սխալներ դու ես թույլ տալիս` ուշադիր չես կարդում: Դիպուկ հարվածները գոլ գրանցածներն են, ոչ թե մեր մեկնաբանների ասած "ուղիղ դարպասին" կատարածները: Էդ նույնն ա, որ սնայպերը կրակի պատնեշին, ասի "հետևը մարդ կար` դիպուկ եմ խփել"  :LOL:  Դիպուկը թիրախին հասնելն ա, իսկ ֆուտբոլի պարագայում թիրախը ուղղահայաց դարպասաձողերի միջև ընկած երևակայական հարթություն-գիծը հատելն է, ոչ թե պաշտպանի ոտքը, կամ էլ դարպասապահի ձեռքը  :Wink: 
Բարսելոնի 21 հարվածից 8-ը ուղիղ դարպասին, որից 3-ը գոլ, ընդ որում 2 հատը 11 մետրանոցից: Պարզ մաթեմատիկա է` 2 գոլ 11 մետրանոցից, նշանակում է դարպասին 6 ուղիղ հարվածից ընդամենը 1 գոլ է գրանցվել` մոտ 17% ՕԳԳ:
Իսկ եթե հաշվի ենք առնում, որ 21 հարվածից 13-ը շեղ են եղել? Ինչքան ա իջնում ՕԳԳ-ն  :Wink: 
Իսկ Միլանի պարագայում 3 հարված են եղել, որից 2-ը շեղ էր, իսկ մեկը *դիպուկ*` գոլ էր:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Գրքային կանոններով` ՖԻՖԱ-ի կողմից հաստատված կանոնակարգով և ռեգլամենտով, այո ճիշտ էր:
> Բայց փաստացի այդ գրքային կանոնների համաձայն ցանկացած խաղում կարելի է հանգիստ մի 4-5 հատ 11 մետրանոց նշանակել:
> Ես նման բան դեռ չէի տեսել: Սովորաբար, քանի դեռ գնդակը խաղի մեջ չէ, տուգանային հրապարակում ոչ նորմատիիվային պայքարի համար մրցավարը նույնիսկ դեղին քարտ էլ է ցույց տալիս, բայց 11 մետրանոց չի նշանակում, այլ սուլիչով վերսկսում է խաղը:
> Նման մակարդակի խաղի ժամանակ, այն էլ այդպիսի ակումբերի խաղում, այդպիսի գրքային գործելակերպը ուղղակի ստիպում է մտածել, որ մրցավարները Բարսելոնի հանդեպ այդքան էլ լոյալ չեն տրամադրված:


Համաձայն եմ, ավելացնելու բան չունեմ: 

Ինձ համար մեծ հաշվով միևնույն էր, թե ով կանցներ՝ Միլան երբեք չեմ երկրպագել, Բարսայի հանդեպ էլ թեթև սիմպատիա ունեմ /որը գնալով պակասում ա/. բայց հուսով էի խաղի մինչև վերջին րոպեն ինտրիգա տեսնել: Ինչ խոսք, Բարսան այսօր ծերուկ Միլանից շատ ավելի ուժեղ է և ի զորու էր մաքուր հաղթանակ տոնելու: 
Զայրացած եմ միայն մրցավարի վրա, որ անձամբ ինձ համար ֆուտբոլը հարամ արեց և առաջին խաղակեսից հետո ֆուտբոլ նայելու ցանկացությունը սպանեց: Միլանը Բարսայի դեմ Կամպ Նոուում մեկ խաղում երկու անգամ ստիպված լինի խաղալ առաջին համարով և դա մարսի՝ ներկա դրությամբ անհնար ա:

----------

John (05.04.2012), REAL_ist (05.04.2012), Vaio (05.04.2012), Varzor (05.04.2012)

----------


## John

> Ես հավես ու ժամանակ չունեմ ինտերնետում պեղումներ կատարելու համար,քանի որ չեմ հիշում էտ թիմերի անունները,բայց հաստատ տեսել եմ տենց դեպքեր..


Դե մալադեց քեզ, որ ֆուտբոլ ես նայում՝ թիմերի անուններն էլ չես հիշում, փորձեմ հուշել՝ կարո՞ղ ա Ֆորդ Սիթի - Ռենջ Ռովեր Սթարս խաղի ժամանակ ես տեսել: Առանց հիմնավորման ու օրինակի ասածներդ հավասար են զրոյի, էդ հավես-բան, էդ էլ սաղ օդ ա, եթե բան ես ասում, հիմնավորում են ուզում քեզնից, հավեսովդ պտի չառաջնորդվես: Հիմա շատ էլ որ էդ մասին չեն գրում մարդիկ՝ հաստատ լիքը մարդկանց մոտ տպավորություն ա, որ չես տեսել տենց խաղ ու տենց դեպք, որտև տենց դեպքը դժվար թե չտպավորվի, նույնիսկ թիմերի անուները չհիշես:

 Հալալ ա, ուժեղ են, լավն են, բայց ո՞ւմ ա պետք, որ բացի իրա ֆանատներից սաղ գիտեն, որ մրցավարը բրնձեց, դրա շնորհիվ գոլ խփեց Բարսան... Մեղմ ասած իտալական ֆուտբոլ չեմ սիրում, Միլանին առավել ևս, ոչ էլ Ռեալի ֆանատ եմ, իմ կարծիքը հաստատ ավելի օբյեկտիվ ա, քան թե Բարսայի երկրպագուինը

----------

Varzor (05.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Ասածներիդ մեջ ճիշտ է միայն ընդգծածս հատվածը: Մնացածը զուտ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք ես հայտնում` դա էլ քո իրավունքն է:
> Ցանկացած թիմի խաղի ժամանակ էլ կարելի է գտնել դրվագ, որտեղ տւոգանային հրապարակու պաշտպանը քաշում է հակառակորդի շապիկից, կամ էլ բռնում է մարմինց, թևից: *Ըստ գրքի, նույնիսկ եթե գնդակը խաղի մեջ չի, դաշտի դուրս է, նույնիսկ խաղի ավարտը ազդարարված է, միևնույն էդա կանոնների խախտում է ու արժանի է պատժի*: Սակայն արի ու տես, որ շատ դեպքերում մրցավարները ոչ միայն խախտում չեն արձանագրում, այլ նույնիսկ բավարարվում են բանավոր զգուշացմամբ:
> Անձնական փորձից ելնելով եմ ասում` շատ խփելով չի, այլ շատ գոլ խփելով: Անցած շաբաթ մի հատ տենց խաղ տանուլ տվեցին` 10 շատ ավ հնարավորությունից ռեալիզացրեցինք միայն 1-ը, իսկ հակառակորդը 14 հնարավորից` 7-ը: Ու ոչ ի խաղային ռավելություն էլ չուներ, ընդհանուր հավասար խաղ էր:
> Իսկ այ հաջորդ խաղը` 6-ից 4-ը խփեցինք ու հաղթեցինք ոչ ի շանս չթողնելով:
> Ասածս էնա, որ Բարսելոնան լավ խաղաց, բայց արդյունքը իրա խաղի տրամաբանական հետևանքը չէր, այլ մրցավարական թղթակերության:
> 
> Ասել եմ ու կասեմ` ՖԻՖԱ-ի կողմից անիմաստ ու անտեղի պահպանողականությունը, ինչպես նաև մրցավարական քմահաճույքները պաշտպանելը շատ վատ է ազդում ֆուտբոլի վրա և ակամայից մտածել է տալիս կաշառակերության ու փողակերության մասին: ՖԻՖԱ-ն էլ, ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն էլ փտել են` հիմքից մինչև գագաթը:


 Քեզ  21-3 հարվածները,գոլային պահերի առավելությունը,տարածքային առավելությունը ոչ մի բան չի ասում? Քո համար 3 հարված-1 դիպուկն ավելի լավ ցուցանիշ ա,քան 21 հարվածն ու 3 դիպուկը? Կարողա օրինակ 3 հարված 1 դիպուկն ավելի լավն ա,քան 80 հարված 55 դիպուկը? Այդտեղ էլ ա քո ասած ՕԳԳ-ն ավելի քիչ,բայց կատարյալ առավելություն ա.Ու էտ նշանակում ա,որ լավ էլ տրամաբանական արդյունք էր Բարսայի հաղթանակը,որի մասին վկայում են նաև Միլանի գլխավոր մարզիչ Ալեգրիի ու Ամբրոզինիի խոսքերը..Եթե նունիսկ Միլանի գլխավորն ու մնացած ներկայացուցիչներն են ասում,որ Բարսելոնան գերազանցեց իրենց ու քանի որ ուժեղ էր` հաղթանակ տարավ,էլ ինչի մասին ա խոսքը..Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա կաշառակերությանը կասեմ հետևյալը. Այսօրվա գրանդ թիմերն ու մրցավարները հաշվի առնելով տարիներ առաջ Յուվենթուսի ու Միլանի որակազարկումները մինչև անգամ 2-րդ դիվիզիոն,էտքան անխելք չեն,որ նույն սխալները կրկնեն,առավել ևս ՉԼ-ի նման կարևոր լիգայում,քանի որ բացահայտվելու դեպքում նույն Յուվեից ավելի դաժան պատիժ կկրեն.Իսկ եթե էտ լոգիկայով շարժվենք,ապա ներկայում շատ-շատ խաղեր ա լինում,որտեղ մրցավարները սխալվում են ու դա լինում է տարբեր թիմերի օգտին կամ ի վնաս,իսկ էտ ինչա նշանակում? Էտ 100-ավոր խաղերում բոլոր դեպքերում կաշառակերներ են աշխատում? Իմ կարծիքով էտ ուղղակի աբսուրդ ա.Ֆուտբոլը խաղ ու պար չի,որ ով ուզենա` ամեն 2-րդ խաղը ծախի !

----------


## ARam Grig

> Դե մալադեց քեզ, որ ֆուտբոլ ես նայում՝ թիմերի անուններն էլ չես հիշում, փորձեմ հուշել՝ կարո՞ղ ա Ֆորդ Սիթի - Ռենջ Ռովեր Սթարս խաղի ժամանակ ես տեսել: Առանց հիմնավորման ու օրինակի ասածներդ հավասար են զրոյի, էդ հավես-բան, էդ էլ սաղ օդ ա, եթե բան ես ասում, հիմնավորում են ուզում քեզնից, հավեսովդ պտի չառաջնորդվես: Հիմա շատ էլ որ էդ մասին չեն գրում մարդիկ՝ հաստատ լիքը մարդկանց մոտ տպավորություն ա, որ չես տեսել տենց խաղ ու տենց դեպք, որտև տենց դեպքը դժվար թե չտպավորվի, նույնիսկ թիմերի անուները չհիշես:
> 
>  Հալալ ա, ուժեղ են, լավն են, բայց ո՞ւմ ա պետք, որ բացի իրա ֆանատներից սաղ գիտեն, որ մրցավարը բրնձեց, դրա շնորհիվ գոլ խփեց Բարսան... Մեղմ ասած իտալական ֆուտբոլ չեմ սիրում, Միլանին առավել ևս, ոչ էլ Ռեալի ֆանատ եմ, իմ կարծիքը հաստատ ավելի օբյեկտիվ ա, քան թե Բարսայի երկրպագուինը


 Նենց ես զարմանում,ոնցոր քո հետ չի եղել մի քանի տարի առաջ ինչ-որ խաղ նայած լինես ու հետո մոռանաս թե կոնկրետ որ թիմերն էին խաղում.Կյանքումդ ինչքան խաղ ես նայել,բոլորը հիշում ես? Ես ասում եմ տեսել եմ,ուրեմն տեսել եմ,իսկ թե մարդկանց մոտ ինչ տպավորություն ա ինձ մեղմ ասած չի հետաքրքրում.Քո որ մի ասածն էր հիմնավորումով? Որ մրցավարը սխալ արեց? Շորից քաշելն ու գետնին քցելր խախտում չի? Կարող ա քո խաղացած խաղերում տենց օրենք չկա,բայց Ֆուտբոլում էտ կանոնների խախտում ա.Լիքր ոչ Բարսայի ֆանատ գիտեմ,որոնց կարծիքով մրցավարը ճիշտ ա արել..Իսկ օբյեկտիվության առումով քո տեսանկյունից կարողա քոնն ա օբյեկտիվ,բայց իմ կարծիքով էլ իմ դիրքորւշումն ա հաստատ ավելի օբյեկտիվ.

----------

Varzor (05.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Քեզ  21-3 հարվածները,գոլային պահերի առավելությունը,տարածքային առավելությունը ոչ մի բան չի ասում? Քո համար 3 հարված-1 դիպուկն ավելի լավ ցուցանիշ ա,քան 21 հարվածն ու 3 դիպուկը? Կարողա օրինակ 3 հարված 1 դիպուկն ավելի լավն ա,քան 80 հարված 55 դիպուկը? Այդտեղ էլ ա քո ասած ՕԳԳ-ն ավելի քիչ,բայց կատարյալ առավելություն ա.Ու էտ նշանակում ա,որ լավ էլ տրամաբանական արդյունք էր Բարսայի հաղթանակը,որի մասին վկայում են նաև Միլանի գլխավոր մարզիչ Ալեգրիի ու Ամբրոզինիի խոսքերը..Եթե նունիսկ Միլանի գլխավորն ու մնացած ներկայացուցիչներն են ասում,որ Բարսելոնան գերազանցեց իրենց ու քանի որ ուժեղ էր` հաղթանակ տարավ,էլ ինչի մասին ա խոսքը..Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա կաշառակերությանը կասեմ հետևյալը. Այսօրվա գրանդ թիմերն ու մրցավարները հաշվի առնելով տարիներ առաջ Յուվենթուսի ու Միլանի որակազարկումները մինչև անգամ 2-րդ դիվիզիոն,էտքան անխելք չեն,որ նույն սխալները կրկնեն,առավել ևս ՉԼ-ի նման կարևոր լիգայում,քանի որ բացահայտվելու դեպքում նույն Յուվեից ավելի դաժան պատիժ կկրեն.Իսկ եթե էտ լոգիկայով շարժվենք,ապա ներկայում շատ-շատ խաղեր ա լինում,որտեղ մրցավարները սխալվում են ու դա լինում է տարբեր թիմերի օգտին կամ ի վնաս,իսկ էտ ինչա նշանակում? Էտ 100-ավոր խաղերում բոլոր դեպքերում կաշառակերներ են աշխատում? Իմ կարծիքով էտ ուղղակի աբսուրդ ա.Ֆուտբոլը խաղ ու պար չի,որ ով ուզենա` ամեն 2-րդ խաղը ծախի !


Ախպեր ջան, ես հենց սկբից էլ ասել եմ, որ Բարսելոնը խաղային լուրջ առավելություն ուներ ու եթե զուտ այդպես նայենք` միանշանակ արժանի էր հաղթանակի:
Սակայն իրողությունն իրողություն է` արդեն իսկ տեղի ունեցած խաղով, առավելությունն ու հարվածները հաշվի առնելով, խաղի վերջնական հաշիվը ոչ թե խաղային առավելության տրամաբանական արդյունքն էր, այլ զուտ մրցավարական մոտեցման արդյունք էր: Տես չէմ ասում "մրցավարական" սխալի, քանի որ ոչ մեկն էլ չի կարող մեղադրել մրցավարին այն բանի համար, որ նա ըստ գրքի է գործել: Մրցավարը ճիշտ է եղել: Բայց վրդովեցուցիչն էլ հենց այն է, որ այդ "ճիշտը" վերջին անգամ չեմ էլ հիշում երբ են կիրառել: Իսկ այդ պարագայում դա արդեն կողմնապահություն է: Նույն այդ մրցավարի դատած խաղերը կարող ես նայել ու տեսնել, թե քանի անգամ է նա բանավոր զգուշացնում, կամ էլ դեղին տալիս, բայց 11 մետրանոց չի նշանակում: Այ խնդիրը սա է: Գոյություն ունեն կանոններ, ուրեմն այդ կանոններն *ընդհանուր են բոլորի համար ու ազդում են բոլորի վրա*, ոչ թե կոնկրետ դեպքերում: Այ սա է արդարոթւյան գրավականը:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է արդյունավետությանը, ապա այո, ավելի լավ է խաղի ընթացքում կատարել 3 հարված և մեկ գոլ խփել, քան թե 19 հարված ու խփե մեկը: Սա խոսում է թիմի խաղացողների անհատական վարպետության մասին:
Թե չէ կարելի է ամեն ձեռքն ընգած գնդակը տշեվ դարպասի ուղղությամբ ու վերջում հաշվել, որ հարվածների ահռելի քանակ է եղել, բայց ափսոս խփած գոլերը քիչ են:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է խաղ ծախելուն, ապա դա արվում է հենց բռնողի մակարդակով` ՖԻՖԱ-ՈՒԵՖԱ, քանի որ այլ բացատրություն չեմ տեսնում ֆիֆայի չորկողության մեջ, որը չի ուզում կիրառել ժամանակակից տեխնոլոգիաների բարիքները` տեսագրություն, դարպասի գրավման և գնդակը դաշտի սահմանները լքելու ավտոմատ ֆիքսում, պատի հեռավորության պահպանում և այլն: Հենա, հիամ փորձարկում են մի քանի համակրգ, որոնք աձանագրում են դարպասի գրավումը: Բայց դե երբ կներդնեն` խիրուրգը գիտի:
Հենա հոկեյում ու բասկետբոլում էլ. համակարգերը վաղուց կիրառվում են ու լուծել են բազմաթիվ վիճելի հարցեր:
Ֆուբոլը բիզնես ա` չալաղաջ միլիարդների բիզնես, իսկ այդպիսի գումարների ֆռալու պարագայում մարդ էլ կխփեն, իսկ դու ասում ես խաղ ծախել չի լինի  :Wink:

----------


## Vaio

Ժողովուրդ ջան ուզում էի իմանալ Ձեր կարծիքը այդ չարաբաստիք պենալի հետ կապված: 

Իմ կարծիքն էլ հայտնեմ` *միանշանակ ԱՆարդար պենալ էր*: Ինչպես շատ ճիշտ նկատեց Varzor-ը, գրքային առումով ճիշտ էր, իսկ պռակտիկ առումով` աբսուրդ էր, առավելևս, որ ինչպիսի կարևոր խաղում էր նշանակված այդ պենալը` ի դեպ, դա շատ կարևոր է, թե ինչ խաղ է!!! Չի կարելի հարամել չափազանց կարևոր նշանակության խաղերը, որտեղ ընդհամենը մեկ գոլը մարդկանց ճակատագրի հետ է խաղում: 

Էտ կարգի պենալներ հազվագյուտ են նշանակում, որտև` ամոթա:

----------

Ambrosine (07.04.2012), John (05.04.2012), Varzor (06.04.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Իսկ այսօր քանի՞ 11-ոց եք ցանկանում: :Jpit:

----------

Altair (16.04.2012), John (05.04.2012), REAL_ist (05.04.2012), Vaio (05.04.2012), Varzor (06.04.2012)

----------


## Lusinamara

Ինչքա՜ն փրփուր կա /կախվելու/… միևնույնն ա՝ ոչ փրկություն… Խոսեք ինչքան ուզեք ու ինչ ուզեք, բայց մի նյարդայնացեք արդար հաղթանակներ տեսնելով: Համաձայն եմ՝ մրցավարը կարող էր չնշանակել 11-ոցը, որից ինքս էլ ներվայնացա, որովհետև Բարսան առանց այն էլ կարող էր հաղթել, բայց դա չի նշանակում, թե խախտումը 11-ոց չէր բերում…

Եվ հետո, ամոթ էր ՉԼ-ի յոթնակի չեմպիոնին…

Ինչպես կասեր Վ.Պետրոսյանը՝ «Սքան բա՜ն»:  :Smile:

----------

ARam Grig (05.04.2012), Varzor (06.04.2012)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Գրելուց առաջ խորհուրդ կտայի ուշադիր կարդաիր իմ գրածը,որտեղ նշվում ա Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի..Քո ասած նախնադարյան ժամանակաշրջանում Չեմպոինների Լիգա չի կոչվել.90-ականների սկզբին ա կոչվել ու այդ ժամանակվանից ի վեր ոչ մի թիմ չի կարողացել այդ գավաթը 2 անգամ անընդմեջ նվաճել.. P.S  Նույնիսկ այդ նախնադարյան ժամանակաշրջանում ֆաշիստ գեներալ ֆրանկոյի մախինացիաների շնորհիվ Ռեալի գավաթները խոչընդոտ չհանդիսացան Բարսելոնայի համար,քանի որ Բարսան արդեն պաշտոնական տիտղոսներով գերազանցում է Ռեալին.Կատալոնացիներն ունեն 77 պաշտոնական գավաթ


Այ ընկեր ինչ կապ ունի երբա եղել կարևորը որ նվաճելա: Կարողա քեզ համար աշխարհը 90 ականներից հետո է սկսվել, շատ էլ որ անունը ուրիշա եղել այդ թվերին միևնույնա դա կապ չունի և Ռեալ Մադրիդը մնումա որպես աշխարհի բոլոր թիմերի պապան:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ինչ կարծիքի եք, Բարսելոնի օգտին նշանակված 2-րդ 11-մետրանոցը (երբ հաշիվը դարձավ 2:1) արդար էր?


Շնորհակալություն անկեղծ հարցի համար բայց լավ իմացիր որտեղ կա Բասելոնա - ՈւԵՖԱ միասնություն այնտեղ չկա *արդարություն*:

----------


## John

> Նենց ես զարմանում,ոնցոր քո հետ չի եղել մի* քանի տարի առաջ ինչ-որ խաղ նայած լինես* ու հետո մոռանաս թե կոնկրետ որ թիմերն էին խաղում.Կյանքումդ ինչքան խաղ ես նայել,բոլորը հիշում ես? Ես ասում եմ տեսել եմ,ուրեմն տեսել եմ,իսկ թե մարդկանց մոտ ինչ տպավորություն ա ինձ մեղմ ասած չի հետաքրքրում...





> Եթե դու առաջին անգամ ես տենց պենալ տենում ես* շատ անգամ* եմ տեսել.


հակասությունն անկհայտ է, ուրիշ ասելիք չունեմ

----------

Varzor (06.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Ախպեր ջան, ես հենց սկբից էլ ասել եմ, որ Բարսելոնը խաղային լուրջ առավելություն ուներ ու եթե զուտ այդպես նայենք` միանշանակ արժանի էր հաղթանակի:
> Սակայն իրողությունն իրողություն է` արդեն իսկ տեղի ունեցած խաղով, առավելությունն ու հարվածները հաշվի առնելով, խաղի վերջնական հաշիվը ոչ թե խաղային առավելության տրամաբանական արդյունքն էր, այլ զուտ մրցավարական մոտեցման արդյունք էր: Տես չէմ ասում "մրցավարական" սխալի, քանի որ ոչ մեկն էլ չի կարող մեղադրել մրցավարին այն բանի համար, որ նա ըստ գրքի է գործել: Մրցավարը ճիշտ է եղել: Բայց վրդովեցուցիչն էլ հենց այն է, որ այդ "ճիշտը" վերջին անգամ չեմ էլ հիշում երբ են կիրառել: Իսկ այդ պարագայում դա արդեն կողմնապահություն է: Նույն այդ մրցավարի դատած խաղերը կարող ես նայել ու տեսնել, թե քանի անգամ է նա բանավոր զգուշացնում, կամ էլ դեղին տալիս, բայց 11 մետրանոց չի նշանակում: Այ խնդիրը սա է: Գոյություն ունեն կանոններ, ուրեմն այդ կանոններն *ընդհանուր են բոլորի համար ու ազդում են բոլորի վրա*, ոչ թե կոնկրետ դեպքերում: Այ սա է արդարոթւյան գրավականը:
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է արդյունավետությանը, ապա այո, ավելի լավ է խաղի ընթացքում կատարել 3 հարված և մեկ գոլ խփել, քան թե 19 հարված ու խփե մեկը: Սա խոսում է թիմի խաղացողների անհատական վարպետության մասին:
> Թե չէ կարելի է ամեն ձեռքն ընգած գնդակը տշեվ դարպասի ուղղությամբ ու վերջում հաշվել, որ հարվածների ահռելի քանակ է եղել, բայց ափսոս խփած գոլերը քիչ են:
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է խաղ ծախելուն, ապա դա արվում է հենց բռնողի մակարդակով` ՖԻՖԱ-ՈՒԵՖԱ, քանի որ այլ բացատրություն չեմ տեսնում ֆիֆայի չորկողության մեջ, որը չի ուզում կիրառել ժամանակակից տեխնոլոգիաների բարիքները` տեսագրություն, դարպասի գրավման և գնդակը դաշտի սահմանները լքելու ավտոմատ ֆիքսում, պատի հեռավորության պահպանում և այլն: Հենա, հիամ փորձարկում են մի քանի համակրգ, որոնք աձանագրում են դարպասի գրավումը: Բայց դե երբ կներդնեն` խիրուրգը գիտի:
> Հենա հոկեյում ու բասկետբոլում էլ. համակարգերը վաղուց կիրառվում են ու լուծել են բազմաթիվ վիճելի հարցեր:
> Ֆուբոլը բիզնես ա` չալաղաջ միլիարդների բիզնես, իսկ այդպիսի գումարների ֆռալու պարագայում մարդ էլ կխփեն, իսկ դու ասում ես խաղ ծախել չի լինի


  Մրցավարական մոտեցման արդյունքը քո կարծիքն ա իհարկե,իմ կարծիքով էլ Բարսայի հաղթանակը պայմանավորված ա խաղային առավելությամբ ինչպես որ լինում է շատ խաղերում:*Կոնկրետ էտ խաղի արդարության համար էլ ասեմ,որ Կուենկան նույն տիպի խախտման համար դեղին քարտ ստացավ.Ու էտ նշանակում ա,որ այդ խաղում կանոնները ընդհանուր էին 2 թիմերի համար էլ..*Ես էլ շատ կուզեի,որ ֆուտբոլում օգտագործվեր վիդեոկրկնությունները,բայց որ չեն անում` չի նշանակում որ դա պայմանավորված ա ինչ-որ մախինացիաներով:

----------


## ARam Grig

> Այ ընկեր ինչ կապ ունի երբա եղել կարևորը որ նվաճելա: Կարողա քեզ համար աշխարհը 90 ականներից հետո է սկսվել, շատ էլ որ անունը ուրիշա եղել այդ թվերին միևնույնա դա կապ չունի և Ռեալ Մադրիդը մնումա որպես աշխարհի բոլոր թիմերի պապան:


 Կապը կայանում ա նրանում որ էտ ժամանակ ուրիշ ֆորմատ էր ու ուրիշ ձև էր անցկացվում Լիգան..Ռեալի պապայությունները մենակ քո վառ երևակայության ու երազանքի արտացոլանքն ա,քանի որ նախնադարում իրան ցույց տալով չի որոշվում..20-րդ դարը ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս 12 տարի առաջ վերջացել ա ի դեպ,*իսկ 21-րդ դարի 11 տարիների լավագույն թիմ պաշտոնապես ճանաչվել ա Բարսելոնան,նշանակում ա,որ էս պահի դրությամբ Բարսայից մեծ պապա չկա:*

----------


## ARam Grig

Իմ վերջնական կարծիքը հետևյալն ա..Իհարկե ես չեի ուզի որ էտ պենալը լիներ,կուզեի Բարսան ավելի շատ խաղային գոլեր խփի Ինիեստայի նման,բայց..*քանի որ մրցակցի շորերից քաշելն ու առավել ևս վայր գցելը համարվում ա կանոնների խախտում,ուրեմն մրցավարը գործել ա օրենքի համաձայն.*.Ինչ ա նշանակում կապ ունի թե որ լիգայում ա? Էտ ով ա ասել,որ ֆուտբոլային օրենքները ՉԼ-ում ուրիշ են,իսկ Ղազախստանի լիգայում ուրիշ? Եթե ուզում եք տենց «օրիգինալ» կերպով կտրուկ փոփոխություններ մտցնեք ֆուտբոլում,զանգեք Բլատտերին կամ Պլատինիին ու առաջարկեք:Ճիշտ ա «թեթև» կզարմանան,բայց մեկ ել տեսար համաձայնվեցին :LOL: ..Հետո ինչ ա նշանակում օրենքով տենց բան կա,բայց պրակտիկայում աբսուրդ ա.Կարաք բացատրեք գրածի լոգիկան ? Բա օրենքները հո Հռոմի Պապի համար չեն գրված,ֆուտբոլի համար են գրված.*.Ու ամենակարևորը Բարսելոնային 1 տոկոս անգամ չի հետաքրքրում թե ուրիշները` Մորինյոյի նման նախանձության էտալոնները ինչ կասեն,Բարսան իրա խաղն ա խաղում ու ամեն խաղում ունենալով Ֆուտբոլային բացարձակ առավելություն` շարունակում ա հաղթել ու բարգավաճել.Հպարտ եմ,որ Բարսայի երկրպագու եմ,որ արդեն էս երկար տարիներ ա մեղմ ասած թքած ունի նախանձ կարծիքների վրա ու միշտ առաջ ա նայում ու հասնում ա իրա նպատակին.*1000 մարդ` 1000 կարծիք,բայց միշտ ՀԶՈՐ  խաղ. Այ էս եմ սիրում թրմիս մեջ.*Visca el Barça!!!*

----------


## Vaio

> Հետո ինչ ա նշանակում օրենքով տենց բան կա,բայց պրակտիկայում աբսուրդ ա.Կարաք բացատրեք գրածի լոգիկան ?


*Կարամ* ապեր: 
Լսել ես այնպիսի հասկացություն, ինչպիսիք են` "թեորիա" և "պրակտիկա"? Այ եթե լսել ես` լավա, իսկ եթե առնչվել ես` ավելի լավա, ի դեպ կապ չունի, թե որ բնագավառումա դա` սպորտ, առողջապահություն, ոստիկանություն, մանկավարժություն... և այլն: 

#Օրենքով չի թույլատրվում հատել հոծ գիծը (բացառությամբ հատուկ դեպքերի), բայց եթե անվադողդ 2սմ-ով հատի էտ չթույլատրվող հոծ գիծը` *հաստատ* պետավտոտեսուչը ակտ չի գրի: 
#Գրականության մեջ եթե գրված է, որ վիրահատության ժամանակ վիրաբույժը նշտարը պետք է պահի որովայնի առաջային պատի նկատմամբ, ենթադրենք, 55 աստիճանի անկյան տակ, էտ չի նշանակում, որ ինքը տենց էլ անումա, կարողա 60 աստիճանի անկյան տակա պահում... 

Եթե կարիք կա, կարամ էլի շարունակեմ էս շարքը.............

----------

John (06.04.2012), Varzor (06.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> ...Ռեալ Մադրիդը մնումա որպես աշխարհի բոլոր թիմերի պապան:


Բա բոլոր թիմերի մաման որնա?  :LOL: 
Ու քանի անգամ են "հանդիպել" պապան ու մաման, և ինչպիսին են եղել այդ հանդիպումների արդյուննքերը` "ճուտիկները"  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Շնորհակալություն անկեղծ հարցի համար բայց լավ իմացիր որտեղ կա Բասելոնա - ՈւԵՖԱ միասնություն այնտեղ չկա *արդարություն*:


Թե չէ Ռեալին մրցավարնեը չեն բռթում առաջ?
Բետիսի հետ խաղին երևի Բարսելոնին էր չէ, որ 2 անգամ մեռնելուց փրկեցին  :Wink:

----------

Sagittarius (06.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> ..Հետո ինչ ա նշանակում օրենքով տենց բան կա,բայց պրակտիկայում աբսուրդ ա.Կարաք բացատրեք գրածի լոգիկան ?


Ապեր շատ պարզ կարող եմ բացատրել:
Կան շատ կանոնները, որոնց արդեն վաղուց ուշադրություն չեն դրաձնում ոչ մրցավարները, ոչ էլ ֆուտբոլիստները:
Քանի հատ տենց կանոն բերեմ? Ինձ թվում է, որ մի քանի հատը հերիք է:
1. Եզրագծից գնտակը խաղի մեջ մտցնելիս խաղացողի երկու ոտքն էլ չպետք է գետնից կտրվեն մինչը գնդակը նետելը, ընդ որում կրունկները պիտի հպված լինեն գետնին:
2. Դարպասապահն իրավունք չունի գտդակը ձեռքերի մեջ պահած 5 քայլից ավել կատարել:
3. *Խաղադաշտում թքելն արգելվում է*
4. Արգելվում է վիճաբանել մրցավարի հետ` պատժվում է տուգանքով: Մրցավարի հետ խոսքի կարող է բռնվել միայն թիմի ավագը:
5. Խփած գոլը տոնելիս մարզիկներն իրավունք չունեն լքելու դաշտի տարածքը, եթե նույնիսկ լքել են, ապա չպիտի մոտենան երկրպագուներին: Գոլը տոնելու համար ժամանակը սահմանափակ է:
....

Այս բոլոր կանոները փիքսված են ՖԻՖԱ-ի կողմից: Բայց ոնց գիտենք շատ հաճախ խախտվում են ու հազվադեպ են կիրառվում: մանավանդ 3-րդ կանոնի խախտումն ուղղակի համատարած բնույթ է կրում ֆուտբոլիստների շրջանում (տանել չեմ կարողանում այդ երևույթը  :Angry2: )

----------

John (06.04.2012), Vaio (06.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> *Կարամ* ապեր: 
> Լսել ես այնպիսի հասկացություն, ինչպիսիք են` "թեորիա" և "պրակտիկա"? Այ եթե լսել ես` լավա, իսկ եթե առնչվել ես` ավելի լավա, ի դեպ կապ չունի, թե որ բնագավառումա դա` սպորտ, առողջապահություն, ոստիկանություն, մանկավարժություն... և այլն: 
> 
> #Օրենքով չի թույլատրվում հատել հոծ գիծը (բացառությամբ հատուկ դեպքերի), բայց եթե անվադողդ 2սմ-ով հատի էտ չթույլատրվող հոծ գիծը` *հաստատ* պետավտոտեսուչը ակտ չի գրի: 
> #Գրականության մեջ եթե գրված է, որ վիրահատության ժամանակ վիրաբույժը նշտարը պետք է պահի որովայնի առաջային պատի նկատմամբ, ենթադրենք, 55 աստիճանի անկյան տակ, էտ չի նշանակում, որ ինքը տենց էլ անումա, կարողա 60 աստիճանի անկյան տակա պահում... 
> 
> Եթե կարիք կա, կարամ էլի շարունակեմ էս շարքը.............


 Քո բերած օրինակների հետ մասամբ ծանոթ եմ,բայց երևի հարցիս բուն իմաստը չես հասկացել կամ ես եմ սխալ տվել հարցը..Եթե դու ինքդ ես ասում,որ տենց օրոնք կա,ապա խի ես ասում եթե էտ օրենքով են շարժվում,ուրեմն աբսուրդ ա? Որ պահն ա ըտեղ աբսուրդ? Որ մրցավարը առաջին խաղի մրցավարի նման չի վախեցել ու շարժվել ա օրենքով? Օրենք կիրառելը հանցագործություն ա? Եթե օրենքով շարժվելը աբսւրդ ա էնա ասա ֆուտբոլում ու ընդհանրապես կյանքում համատարած բարդակ ա տիրում էլի...Ամեն մրցավար իրա ձևով ա խաղը դատում,կոնկրետ Կամպ Նոու-ինը խիստ օրենքով ա շարժվել,համենայն դեպս տվյալ խաղում..*Էլի եմ կրկնում նույն խախտման համար նա դեղին քարտ ցույց տվեց Բարսայի ֆուտբոլիստ Կուենկային..Ու դրանով հարցերը փակվում են..*

----------


## John

> Քո բերած օրինակների հետ մասամբ ծանոթ եմ,բայց երևի հարցիս բուն իմաստը չես հասկացել կամ ես եմ սխալ տվել հարցը..Եթե դու ինքդ ես ասում,որ տենց օրոնք կա,ապա խի ես ասում եթե էտ օրենքով են շարժվում,ուրեմն աբսուրդ ա? Որ պահն ա ըտեղ աբսուրդ?[/B]


աբսուրդը էն ա, որ Մեսսիին դաշտում թքելու համար երկու անգամ դեղին տար՝ դու հաստատ չէիր ասի, որ ճիշտ ա արել, գրած ա էդ մասին օրենքների մեջ, էլ չեմ ասում սեփական տուգանաին հրապարակում թքելու համար պենալ դներ...  :LOL:

----------

Vaio (07.04.2012), Varzor (06.04.2012), Հարդ (06.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> աբսուրդը էն ա, որ Մեսսիին դաշտում թքելու համար երկու անգամ դեղին տար՝ դու հաստատ չէիր ասի, որ ճիշտ ա արել, գրած ա էդ մասին օրենքների մեջ, էլ չեմ ասում սեփական տուգանաին հրապարակում թքելու համար պենալ դներ...


 Ակնարկդ տեղին կլիներ եթե թիմերից մեկի խաղացողին թքելու համար դեղին տար,մյուս թիմի խաղացողին չտար.Էտ արդեն անարդարացի կլիներ..Հետո էլ եթե դժվար չի էտ ոչ ֆուտբոլային ու խնդալու օրենքը պաշտոնապես կարաք մի ձև հաստատեք որ մտնում ա օրենքների մեջ? Պաշտոնական ա թե ձեր մեջ որոշված ու հաստատված?Կամ ձեր կարծիքով կարող ա տենց օրենք լինի,բայց փաստացի չկա...Էականը դա չի,դուք (ոչ բոլորը) չեք կարողանում համակաերպվեք արդեն երկար տարիներ Բարսելոնայի գերիշխանությանը ֆուտբոլում ու ամեն կերպ ուզում եք ինչ-որ պատճառ գտնեք,թե խի ա Բարսան շարունակում հաղթել.Ու էտ պատճառները միշտ ոչ ֆուտբոլային են.Կամ մրցավարն  ա մեղավոր կամ եսիմ ով կամ ինչը..*Բարսելոնան էս երկար տարիներ ա բարձր մակարդակով ա խաղում քանի որ ցուցադրում ա գեղեցիկ,արդյունավետ,ինքնատիպ-ոճային խաղ.Պայքարում ա մինչև վերջ ու ոչ մի նեգատիվ կարծիքի ուշադրություն չի դարձնում` խաղում ա իր խաղը`ուրախացնոլով իր բազմամիլիոն երկրպագուներին.*.Ու ամենակարևորը.*Եթե հանկարծ մի խաղ իրա մոտ չի ստացվում` անտեղի տեղը մրցավարներին չի քննադատում,այլ ընդունում ա որ վատ ա խաղացել դրա համար էլ չի ստացվել.ի տարբերություն ոմանց.*

----------


## Sagittarius

Լավ, ինչ կարծիքի եք մնացած թմերի հնարավորությունների մասին՝ մասնավորապես Բավարիայի, որը կարծես թե, վերագտել է իր խաղը:

----------

Vaio (07.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ակնարկդ տեղին կլիներ եթե թիմերից մեկի խաղացողին թքելու համար դեղին տար,մյուս թիմի խաղացողին չտար.Էտ արդեն անարդարացի կլիներ..Հետո էլ եթե դժվար չի էտ ոչ ֆուտբոլային ու խնդալու օրենքը պաշտոնապես կարաք մի ձև հաստատեք որ մտնում ա օրենքների մեջ? Պաշտոնական ա թե ձեր մեջ որոշված ու հաստատված?Կամ ձեր կարծիքով կարող ա տենց օրենք լինի,բայց փաստացի չկա...


Մտի ֆիֆա-ի պաշտոկանա կայքը ու քաշի ֆուտբոլի կանոնները` վերջին հաստատումով ու խմբագրությամբ  :Wink: 
Այո, այս պահին Բարսելոնն աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ ակումբն է, ես դրան համամիտ եմ, բայց որ էդ ուժեղությունն արդեն էնքան հեղինակային ա դառել, որ արդնե շատ դեպերում կողմնապահություն են անում, կամ էլ մտածված վնասում են` էդ էլ եմ տեսնում:
Ի դեպ, նույն խաղում Դանի Ալվեշը լավ էլ տուգանային հրապարակում մարդ էր բռնած պահել, բայց նույնիսկ հակառակ տուգանքը դրին: Բայց դե Դանին դերասան տղա է` լավ ել սուլիչից հետո էլի գրկել էր ու խնդում էր` ցույց էր տալիս, թե ինչ է կատարվել:

----------


## Varzor

> Լավ, ինչ կարծիքի եք մնացած թմերի հնարավորությունների մասին՝ մասնավորապես Բավարիայի, որը կարծես թե, վերագտել է իր խաղը:


Դե ես արդեն մի կանխատեսում արել եմ, որ արդեն էլ չի իրականանա: Ասել էի` Միլան-Բավարիա եզրափակիչ: Դե Միլանը թռավ, իսկ այ Բավարիայի պահով մտախում եմ, որ Ռեալին կկարողանա հաղթել:

----------


## Հարդ

Շատ հետաքրքիր կլիներ տեսնել «Միլան» «Բավարիա» եզրափակիչը, Իսպանական թիմերն արդեն զզվացրել են  :Jpit:  (կատակի ժանրից)

Բարսելոնի բախտը բերել ա, որ Չելսիի հետ ա խաղալու: Չելսին էս պահին շատ թույլ ա Ռեալի, կամ Բարսելոնի հետ ճակատ տալու համար: Իսկ այ Ռեալի (Ռեալիս  :Jpit:  ) գործը բարդ ա: Բավարիան ոչ միայն Ռեալին կարող ա հաղթի, այլ Բարսելոնին էլ կարա հաղթի:

Ժող, Բարսելոնն անցած տարվա Բարսելոնը չի, անցած տարի իրոք ուժեղագույն ակումբն էր: Էս տարի Ռեալը նույն մակարդակի վրայա Բարսելոնի հետ ու տենց էլ պետք ա լիներ: Որովհետև Բարսելոնի պիկն անցած տարում էր, իսկ Ռեալը դեռ կազմավորման փուլում էր: 

Իսկ *Բավարիան* հաճելիորեն զարմացնում ա: Բավարիան ի զորու ա ցանկացած թիմի դեմ կռիվ տալ:

Ափսոս էս տարի *Մանչս* (Մ.Յ.) չկա  :Sad:  
Բա որ* Լ*իվերպուլս էլ ըլներ  :Jpit:

----------


## Varzor

> Շատ հետաքրքիր կլիներ տեսնել «Միլան» «Բավարիա» եզրափակիչը


Էսի իմ կանխատեսումն էր` արդեն չի լինի  :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ժող, Բարսելոնն անցած տարվա Բարսելոնը չի, անցած տարի իրոք ուժեղագույն ակումբն էր: Էս տարի Ռեալը նույն մակարդակի վրայա Բարսելոնի հետ ու տենց էլ պետք ա լիներ: Որովհետև Բարսելոնի պիկն անցած տարում էր, իսկ Ռեալը դեռ կազմավորման փուլում էր:


համաձայն եմ, որ Ռեալը այսօր Բարսելոնային հավասար ներուժ ունի, բայց ոչ թե այն պատճառով որ Բարսան էլ են չի, այլ Ռեալն է ուժեղացել: Բայց Ռեալը դեռ չունի Բարսայի մոռալնի ուժը. թմի խաղը շատ բանով կախված է Ռոնալդուի խաղից, իսկ ինքը ռուսերեն ասած խարակտեր չունի, շուտ են էմոցիանները տեղի տալիս, իսկ Բարսայում գործում է հոգեպես ամուր ձևավորված թիմ, դրա համար էլ կլասիկոնները Ռեալի համար այդպես ծանր են լինում: 




> Բա որ* Լ*իվերպուլս էլ ըլներ


 :Love:  մյուս տարի գոնե Եվրո Լիգայում կտեսնենք

----------

Lusinamara (06.04.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Իսկ *Բավարիան* հաճելիորեն զարմացնում ա: Բավարիան ի զորու ա ցանկացած թիմի դեմ կռիվ տալ:


Բավարիային հաջողություն եմ մաղթում ՉԼում /չնայած իրանք էլ Ռեալի նման խնդիր ունեն՝ երբ լուրջ դիմադրության են բախվում, ծանր են տանում/, բայց Բունդեսլիգայի մասին թող մոռանան՝ միայն Դորտմունդ!

----------


## Արծիվ

> Շնորհակալություն Աստված իմ,որ ես մադրիդիստ չեմ...Gracias DIOS Que No Soy madridista !


Պարզ երևումա որ ֆուտբոլը շատ բացասական ազդեցություն է թողել քո վրա  :LOL:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Թե չէ Ռեալին մրցավարնեը չեն բռթում առաջ?


Ինչքան էլ բռթեն Բարսելոնայի նման չեն բռթի  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեխեք, բոլորիդ դիմում եմ ոչ թե որպես մոդերատոր, այլ` Ռեալի ֆանատ ասեմ, Ռեալի համար ցավող ասեմ... աշխատեք ամեն թեմա չդարձնել Ռեալ-Բարսելոնա հակամարտության հարթակ: Անգամ ինձ (պատկերացնու՞մ եք` անգամ ինձ  :Jpit: ) արդեն չեն հետաքրքրում այն գրառումները, որոնցում առկա է ինչ-որ թշնամանք` տվյալ թիմերի նկատմամբ: Երբ դա որոշակի հումորով է համեմված լինում, նույնիսկ հետաքրքիր է լինում, բայց այսպես... Մոդերատոր չլինեի, չէի կարդա:


_Թեմայի շուրջ._
Ես ավանդաբար փափագում եմ (էսօր ճոռոմ բառեր օգտագործելու օր ա  :Jpit: ) Ռեալ-Միլան դիմակայություն: Ու դա անասելի սպասված է որպես եզրափակիչ խաղ: Ցավոք, չստացվեց: Բավարիան իմ համար միշտ էլ ուժեղ մրցակից է եղել: Հատկապես երբ Ռեալի դեմ է խաղում, մի առանձնակի տրամադրվածությամբ է խաղադաշտ դուրս գալիս: Ու շատ կցանկանամ, որ առանց միջադեպերի անցնի խաղը: Նման կարևորության խաղերում տանել չեմ կարողանում ոչ 11 մետրանոցները, ոչ էլ կարմիր քարտերը. խաղի համն ու հոտը վերացնում են, պայքարելու, խաղը հաղթական ավարտին հասցնելու ձգտումը պակասեցնում են:

----------

Sagittarius (07.04.2012), Vaio (07.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (07.04.2012), Ներսես_AM (07.04.2012)

----------


## John

Դու շարունակում ես չհիմնավորված մտքեր հայտնել...



> Ու ամենակարևորը.*Եթե հանկարծ մի խաղ իրա մոտ չի ստացվում` անտեղի տեղը մրցավարներին չի քննադատում,այլ ընդունում ա որ վատ ա խաղացել դրա համար էլ չի ստացվել.ի տարբերություն ոմանց.*


Ծիծաղելի է... Պեպի դժգոհության պատճառները ուշադիր կարդա, ու պատասխան խաղից էլ մի երկու դրված նայի...



> *Գվարդիոլան դժգոհ է մրցավարից*
> Ապրիլ 30, 2009
> 
> Ֆուտբոլի ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի Չեմպիոնների լիգայի կիսաեզրափակիչի առաջին խաղում «Բարսելոնին» տան պատերն էլ չօգնեցին, որպեսզի այն հաղթի «Չելսիին»` 0։0։
> Այսուհանդերձ, իսպանական թիմի գլխավոր մարզիչ Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան (նկարում) խաղից հետո լրագրողներին հայտնել է, որ ոչ մի արդարացում չի լինի «Բարսելոնի» համար, եթե մայիսի 6-ին նախատեսված պատասխան խաղից հետո թիմը դուրս չգա եզրափակիչ։ Ի դեպ, այդ խաղի 52-րդ րոպեին անսպասելիորեն տանտերերից խաղադաշտում վայր էր ընկել Մեքսիկայի հավաքականի 30-ամյա պաշտպան Ռաֆայել Մարկեսը։ Երբ նրան անմիջապես հիվանդանոց էին տեղափոխել, բացահայտվել էր, որ կտրվել է ֆուտբոլիստի ձախ ոտքի մկանը, եւ մինչեւ մրցաշրջանի ավարտը նա չի կարողանա մասնակցել հանդիպումների։ Գվարդիոլան դա ամենավատ նորությունն է համարել։ Լոնդոնյան խաղին չի մասնակցի նաեւ «Բարսելոնի» պաշտպան Կառլես Պույոլը, որը որակազրկվել է դեղին քարտեր ստանալու պատճառով։ Մարզիչը չի թաքցրել իր դժգոհությունը հանդիպումը սպասարկած գերմանացի մրցավար Վոլֆգանգ Շտարկի գործողություններից։ Նա նշել է, որ մրցավարը «Բարսելոնի» ֆուտբոլիստներին չի կարողացել պաշտպանել «Չելսիի» խաղացողների կոպտություններից։ Մարզչի կարծիքով` մրցավարը պետք է իրենց մրցակիցներին պատժեր այն բանի համար, որ պարբերաբար կանոնները խախտում էին Անդրես Ինյեստայի հետ պայքարում։ Մասնավորապես, Գվարդիոլան նշել է, որ Միխայել Բալակն իր տուգանային հրապարակի մատույցներում կոպտորեն վայր է գցել Ինյեստային, սակայն մրցավարը չի ցանկացել Բալակին պատժելու համար 2-րդ դեղին քարտը ցույց տալ եւ հեռացնել ֆուտբոլիստին։
> armtimes.am


Էս էլ պատասխան խաղից մի քանի դրվագ... Աբիդալը Դրոգբայի մարզաշապիկից չէր քաշում, Պիկեի ձեռին չկպավ գնդակը, Էտո'օյի ձեռին էլ չկպավ... ու վերջին տարիների փայլուն հաջջողությունները որ շեշտում ես՝ 3 տարի առաջ սենց ֆինալ մտան, նախորդ 2 տարին էլ ֆուտբոլին հետևելու հնարավորություն չեմ ունեցել, որ կարծիք ասեմ, բայց եթե դու մտածում ես, որ արդարությամբ ա Բարսան հաղթել Չելսիին 3 տարի առաջ՝ ուրեմն դու ներշնչանքից ահավոր ուժեղ ես

----------

Moonwalker (07.04.2012), Vaio (07.04.2012), Varzor (10.04.2012), Հարդ (07.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (07.04.2012)

----------


## Հարդ

> համաձայն եմ, որ Ռեալը այսօր Բարսելոնային հավասար ներուժ ունի, բայց ոչ թե այն պատճառով որ Բարսան էլ են չի, այլ Ռեալն է ուժեղացել: Բայց Ռեալը դեռ չունի Բարսայի մոռալնի ուժը. թմի խաղը շատ բանով կախված է Ռոնալդուի խաղից, իսկ ինքը ռուսերեն ասած խարակտեր չունի, շուտ են էմոցիանները տեղի տալիս, իսկ Բարսայում գործում է հոգեպես ամուր ձևավորված թիմ, դրա համար էլ կլասիկոնները Ռեալի համար այդպես ծանր են լինում:


Սագիտարիուս, ոնց մտածում եմ ոչ ինձ, ոչ քեզ: Համ Բարսան էն չի, համ Ռեալն ա ուժեղացել  :Jpit:  Բարսայի ամենափայլուն մարզավիճակի վերջին խաղը Չեմպիոնների լիգայի նախորդ եզրափակիչն էր (Բարսա - Մ.Յ.) հ. գ. ինչքա՜ն էի սպասում էդ խաղին Ափսոս, Մանչս էդքան էլ լավ չխաղաց...

Արի Ռոնալդուի պահով չհամաձայնվել էլի: Առանց Ռոնալդուի էլ էնքան կատարողներ կան, որ ցանկացած խաղի ելք կարան վճռեն (Օզիլ, Հիգուաին, Բենզեմա ( :Love: ), Կակա (:aveli love)):

Էլ չեմ խոսում Մարսելոյի մասին, ով էս պահին մենակ հիացմունք ա առաջացնում... :Love:

----------

Varzor (10.04.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Անիմաստա շարունակելը: 

Էս ֆուտբոլը քաղաքականության պես մի բանա, չի լինում ընդհանուր հայտարարի գալ, ամեն մեկը իրաննա ասում: 
Թող ամեն մեկը մնա իր կարծիքին...............

----------

Varzor (10.04.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> դուք (ոչ բոլորը) *չեք կարողանում համակաերպվեք արդեն երկար տարիներ Բարսելոնայի գերիշխանությանը ֆուտբոլում* ու ամեն կերպ ուզում եք ինչ-որ պատճառ գտնեք,թե խի ա Բարսան շարունակում հաղթել


Շնորհակալություն կարծիքի համար: 

*Մենք* նախանձում ենք Բարսելոնային, մենք չարությամբ ենք լցված Բարսելոնայի հանդեպ:       :Goblin:   :Diablo:

----------


## ARam Grig

> Պարզ երևում ա որ ֆուտբոլը շատ բացասական ազդեցություն է թողել քո վրա


  Պարզ երևում ա,որ ֆուտբոլը քեզ թողել ա անցյալում,մոռանալով մյուս երկու շատ կարևոր հանգամանքները` ներկան ու ապագան  :LOL:

----------


## ARam Grig

Միլանի» հարձակվող Անտոնիո Կասանոն իտալական ԶԼՄ-ներին տված հարցազրույցում հայտարարել է, որ «Բարսելոնան» անպարտելի թիմ է:

Կասանոյի խոսքերով, կապտանռնագույնների հետ չի կարող համեմատվել ոչ ոք:

*«Մուրինյոն ասում է, որ «Բարսելոնային» դժվա՞ր է հաղթել «Կամպ Նոուում»: Բնականաբար, դա շատ դժվար է, քանի որ նրանք գերազանցում են բոլորին: Իսկ տարբեր պատճառներ հնարող մարդիկ պարզապես դա անում են նրա համար,որպեսզի ֆիլմի մասնակիցը լինեն:*

«Բարսելոնային» կարող է հաղթել միայն հրաբուխը, որը կստիպի նրանց 40 ժամ երթևեկել ավտոբուսով», - հայտարարել է Կասանոն:

Հիշեցնենք, որ նախորդ տարի Իսլանդիայում տեղի ունեցած հրաբխի ժայթքման պատճառով ավիաչվերթները հետաձգվել էին, և թիմերը ստիպված էին ավտոբուսներով մեկնել խաղերի:

*Հարգեցի քեզ մի այլ կարգի Կասսանո,մարդը օրինակ ա ծառայում բոլորին,Բարսայի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի,ավելին` նա նախկին Ռեալի խաղացող է,բայց չի նախանձում ու կյանքին նայում բաց աչքերով ոչ թե մրցավարական հեքիաթներով..*

----------

Lusinamara (07.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Դու շարունակում ես չհիմնավորված մտքեր հայտնել...
> 
> Ծիծաղելի է... Պեպի դժգոհության պատճառները ուշադիր կարդա, ու պատասխան խաղից էլ մի երկու դրված նայի...


   Էս պահը իմ ամենասիրած պահերից մեկն ա,որ օրինակ են բերում Չելսի-Բարսա խաղը :LOL:  Հասկացեք`եթե 100-ից 2 խաղում սկանդալային ա լինում Բարսայի համար էտ ոչ մի ազդեցություն կամ կասկած չի հարուցում Բարսայի գերհզորության վրա,քանի որ մնացած 98 խաղերում կատալոնացիներն ապացուցում են որ իրանց դեմ խաղ չկա (մեղմ ասած) ու նույնիսկ մրցավարների «սխալները» քննադատներին չեն օգնի քար գցել Բարսայի հեղինակության վրա..Արդյունքում Բարսելոնան հաճախակի ճանաչվում ա տարվա լավագույն թիմ` պեչատով,ստորագրություններով,մի խոսքով` պաշտոնապես..Ուզում եմ ասեմ,որ դուք ընդամենը կատարում եք անօգուտ *Սիզիփոսի աշխատանք*.Հիմա հերթով...Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Պեպին,դու պետքա ուշադիր կարդաս,որ ես գրել եմ *անտեղի տեղը չի քննադատում մրցավարներին*..Իսկ էտ պահի համար պատճառներ կային: Իսկ հիմա անդրադառնամ ձեր շատ սիրելի,իմ համար էլ շատ սիրելի Չելսի-Բարսելոնա խաղին.._(Շնորհակալություն Դոն Ինիեստա,քո Շեդևր-Գոլը հավիտյան կմնա Բարսայի ֆանատների սրտերում)_  Էտ խաղում մրցավարը սխալներ ա արել,բան չունեմ ասելու,բայց արել ա 2 կողմի հանդեպ էլ..Քո վիդեոյում պակասում ա շատ կոպիտ մրցավարական սխալ,որտեղ Աբիդալին կարմիր քարտ ցույց տվեցին այն դեպքում երբ նա նույնիսկ մչցակցի խաղացողին չեր կպել..Կրկնում եմ` չեր կպել դաժե..Ու ստեղ միհատ հարց ա ծագում..Ինչու էր էտ վիդեոյում բացակայում էտ շատ կարևոր պահը,ինչա ձեռք չի տալիս?? :Smile:  Վերջում ես կներկայացնեմ այդ պահը չմտածես :Wink:  Իմ կարծիքով էլ էտ խաղում մրցավարը 2 կոպիտ սխալ արեց.Մեկը որ 11 մետրանոց չդրեց,երբ Պիկեի ձեռքին դիպավ գնդակը,երկրորդն էլ Աբիդալի աբսուրդային կարմիր քարտը,որտեղ սկի կանոնների խախտում չկար.Հարց չկա վատ ա դատել խաղը,բայց 2 կողմին էլ վնաս ա տվել..Բացի էտ էլ առաջի խաղում Պեպի ասած մրցավարի կողմից չնկատված պահերն էլ գումարենք,կստացվի որ Չելսին էլ սուրբ չի էտ առումով..Ու շատ թիմեր սուրբ չեն,մանավանդ գրանդները..Էս ինչ թյուր կարծիք ա ձևավորվել,թե իբր մրցավարական սխալները մենակ Բարսայի օգտին են լինում..1000 անգամ տեսել եմ ու ապացույցներ ունեմ թե քանի անգամ ա մրցավարը Ռեալի օգտին սխալներ անում ու ի վնաս Բարսելոնային էլ..Ու ոչ միայն իսպանական թիմերի,բոլոր գրանդների հետ էլ պատահում ա: Լիքը տեսել եմ.Ու ինչ անենք,ասենք որ մրցավարները էտ 100-ավոր թիմերին պաշտպանում են? Ու եթե մրցավարը սխալ ա անում,էտ չի նշանակում որ օգնում ա..Հազարից մեկ կարողա տենց բան պատահի,օրինակ Յուվենտւսի հետ,բայց Փառք Աստծո էտ ամեն ինչը բացահայտվել էր ու դաժան ձևով պատժվել..Իմ կարծիքով էտ դեպքից հետո էլ տենց բաներ չեն եղել,մանավանդ գրանդների հետ..   Էս էլ աբսուրդային կարմիր քարտը ի օգուտ Չելսիի..Վայելեք http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7f0wAq7adc

----------

Lusinamara (07.04.2012)

----------


## John

վերջն ա ապեր Բարսան, աշխարհի վերջն ա, իրանից էն կողմ էլ թիմ չկա, մեկը չկա հարցնի հա ձե՞զ ինչ դրանից... ֆանատիզմն էլ չափ ու սահման ունի, որ մարդիկ կուրորեն սկսում են պաշտել մեկին կամ տասնմեկին, էդ շատ տխուր բան ա, ուղղակի դժվար ա ձեր համար հասկանալ, որ ինձ մեծ հաշվով շատ չի հետաքրքրում ով ա հաղթում ու խի ա հաղթում, ես սիրում եմ, որ արդարությամբ են հաղթում ու տղամարդկությամբ, այ դրա համար եմ Անգլիական ֆուտբոլ սիրում՝ մեջը անսահման տղամարդկություն կա, ուժային պայքար, մրցավարներն էլ տղա են, ոչ թե ոմանց նման ամեն խաղից առաջ մանր կանոնները մտնեն վերանայեն, որ մարդ ես՝ մեկը հանկարծ փչի հակառակորդի ֆուտբոլիստի ուղղությամբ՝ իմանան ինչ պատիժ տան դրա համար... գնացեք ուրախացեք Բարսայի հաջողություններով, ինքը վերջն ա ու որ 98 խաղ էլ մալագային ու սարագոսային կրում ա՝ 2 խաղ էլ թող սուձյաները նվիրեն՝ Միլանից ու Ռեալից խլելով, որ լիարժեք լավագույն թիմը համարվի... զզվում եմ ղզիկներից՝ իրանց տեղը ֆուտբոլի դաշտը չի՝ թող գնան բալետ պարեն... 

Քեզ էլ խորհուրդ կտամ ապեր մի քիչ դուրս գաս ֆուտբոլից, կողքերդ նայես, ֆուտբոլից դուրս ապրես, որ ավատարդ, կարգավիճակդ ու ստորագրությունդ կյանքի նպատակ սարքելով չմոռանաս քո կյանքով ապրես ու նստած Բարսայի տիտղոսները հաշվելով էլ ծերանաս

----------

Vaio (08.04.2012)

----------


## John

> Հասկացեք`եթե 100-ից 2 խաղում սկանդալային ա լինում Բարսայի համար էտ ոչ մի ազդեցություն կամ կասկած չի հարուցում Բարսայի գերհզորության վրա,քանի որ մնացած 98 խաղերում կատալոնացիներն ապացուցում են որ իրանց դեմ խաղ չկա (մեղմ ասած) ու նույնիսկ մրցավարների «սխալները» քննադատներին չեն օգնի քար գցել Բարսայի հեղինակության վրա..


ապեր գերհզոր ա, վերջն ա, ո՞վ ա բան ասում, 98ում են ապացուցում՝ թող 98ում հաղթեն, ոչ թե 98ում ապացուցեն 100ում հաղթեն: Էլ խի՞ են խաղում, հենա դու ասում ես Բարսան վերջն ա՝ թող հավատան քեզ՝ մոտական մի 6 տարվա մրցանակներն էլ Բարսին տան սաղ, լավ ա էլի...  Ապեր, էնքան ես խորացել Բարսայի մեջ՝ լրիվ միակողմամի մտածողության վիճակ ա մոտդ ու համ էլ ջոգում ես, որ լիքը տեղիք կա Բարսային կպնելու՝ հավայի սկսում ես պաշտպանել... ո՞վ ա ստեղ ասել, որ Բարսան տուֆտա թիմ ա, ո՞վ ա ուզում Բարսայի տեղինակությունը ԱՆՏԵՂԻ քցի, կանչի գա՝ իրար հետ հակառակում համոզենք իրան, Սիզիփոսի անունն էլ տալիս ես... մթոմ անօգուտ եմ փորձում Բարսայի հեղինակությունը քցեմ, այ ընգեր ջան, իմ ինչի՞ն ա պետք ես Բարսայի հեղինակությունը քցեմ, կրում են թող կրեն, հարց չկա, բայց ամենավերջին քֆուրն ա հասնում նրանց, ովքեր սիմուլյանտությամբ են իրանց գործը առաջ տանում ու սուձյաների ԴԻՏԱՎՈՐՅԱԼ միջամտությամբ (էս մենակ Բարսայի վրով չեմ ասում, շատ թիմեր ու խաղացողներ կան)




> իսկ հիմա անդրադառնամ ձեր շատ սիրելի,իմ համար էլ շատ սիրելի Չելսի-Բարսելոնա խաղին..(Շնորհակալություն Դոն Ինիեստա,քո Շեդևր-Գոլը հավիտյան կմնա Բարսայի ֆանատների սրտերում) Էտ խաղում մրցավարը սխալներ ա արել,բան չունեմ ասելու,բայց արել ա 2 կողմի հանդեպ էլ..Քո վիդեոյում պակասում ա շատ կոպիտ մրցավարական սխալ,որտեղ Աբիդալին կարմիր քարտ ցույց տվեցին այն դեպքում երբ նա նույնիսկ մչցակցի խաղացողին չեր կպել..Կրկնում եմ` չեր կպել դաժե..Ու ստեղ միհատ հարց ա ծագում..Ինչու էր էտ վիդեոյում բացակայում էտ շատ կարևոր պահը,ինչա ձեռք չի տալիս??


ապեր դու ջոգո՞ւմ ես որ դու, Բարսայի ֆանատդ, գոհ ես մրցավարի երկկողմանի սխալներից, խի՞, որտև կարմիր քարտը ավելի ա ձեռ տալիս, քան 2-3 հատ ՊԵՆԱԼԸ, ի՞նչ պտի աներ Բարսան Աբիդալի հետ 0-3ի ժամանակ, եթե 182 րոպե, որից 90ը կամպ նոույում, որտեղ ինչ հիշում եմ օսասունա, ռասինգ-բան 5-6 հատ մինիմում խփում ա, մի հատիկ գոլ չկարացավ խփի, 92րդ րոպեին բախտը բերեց խփեց շեդեևռ գոլը քո ասած (նույն խաղում Էսսիենի սուպեր-մեգագոլը ինյեստայի շեդևռի վրա կարիքները հոգացած ուներ մեղմ ասած): Վիդեոյում էլ էդ պահը բացակայում էր, որտև չնշանակված պենալներին էր վերաբերում վիդեոն, լավ ա չասիր Ինյեստայի շեդևռը խի՞ չկար վիդեոյում:




> Իմ կարծիքով էլ էտ խաղում մրցավարը 2 կոպիտ սխալ արեց.Մեկը որ 11 մետրանոց չդրեց,երբ Պիկեի ձեռքին դիպավ գնդակը,երկրորդն էլ Աբիդալի աբսուրդային կարմիր քարտը,որտեղ սկի կանոնների խախտում չկար.Հարց չկա վատ ա դատել խաղը,բայց 2 կողմին էլ վնաս ա տվել..


քո կարծիքը օբյեկտիվ ՉԻ: նույն էդ քո սիրած խաղում, որ օրինակ են բերում ուրախանում ես՝ 1-1 հաշվի ժամանակ, 94րդ րոպեին պեպը հետույքն էր ճաքացնում 4րդ սուձյային համոզելով, որ լրացել ա ժամանակը, էդ էն պահին էր, որ Բալլակի հարվածից հետո Անժիի փողատեր հարձակվող Սամուելը արմունկով պահեց դեպի դարպասը գնացող գնդակը, ու սուձյան լա~վ մոտիկից ու մանրամասն տեսավ էդ պահը. սուլիչը լռեց... ու էսքանից հետո դժվար ա չհավատալ, որ աբիդալի հավայի կարմիրը քո նման ֆանատների բերանը լեզու դնելու համար չի արել, որ սաղ կյանքներդ ստեղ-ընդեղ խոսաք, որ երկկողմանի սխալներ ա արել...

Թարմ օրինակ բերեմ՝ Իռնալդիա-Հայաստան խաղում իռլանդացիներից մեկին էդ գ տառով սկսվող սուձյան կարմիր քարտ տվեց համարյա հավայի տեղը, ՆՈՒՅՆ պատճառով, որ իռլանդացիք երկկողմանի սխալների մասին հեքիաթներով գլուխ հարդուկեն

Սխալներ միշտ են լինում, սուձյան էլ  ա մարդ, բայց սուձյա կա, էդ սուձյա չի, էդ փիդրած սուձյայա:

----------


## John

Շեդևռից խոսք գնաց, մի քանի բան հիշեցի  :LOL: 
Լեմպարդ vs Բարսա


02:14ին ուշադիր եղեք՝ 19րդ րոպե՝ Չելսի-Բարսելոնա 3-0 Ռոնիի լավ վախտերն էր՝ Բարսան աշխարհի գերհզոր թիմն էր, Չելսիից սպասելքները շատ չէին... բայց 5-4 ընդհանուր հաշիվը Չելսիի օգտին: Ռոնալդինյոյի գոլն էլ էր շատ լավը


Էսսիենի գոլը, որի կողքից Ինյեստայի <շեդևռ-գոլը> վնգստալով կփախնի, դրա համար չեմ դնում  :LOL: 



ու չնայած ես Չելսիին եմ երկրպագում, գիտեմ, որ էսօր Բարսան ավելի ուժեղ ա, եթե արդար հաղթի՝ հաջողություն կմաղթեմ եզրափակիչում, եթե անարդար հաղթի, այսինքն սիմուլյանտությամբ ու մրցավարի օգնությամբ՝ չեմ զարմանա, եթե Չելսին արդար հաղթի՝ կուրախանամ, եթե անարդար հաղթի Չելսին, էլի կուրախանամ, որտև ֆինալ ա մտնում, բայց որ ստեղ խոսք բացվի՝ չեմ սկսի գլուխ ջարդել, որ Չելսին Բարսայից ուժեղ ա, ընդամենը կասեմ էն՝ ինչ կա. Չելսին հաղթեց մրցավարի օգնությամբ, իսկ թե որ թիմն ա ուժեղ՝ կերևար, եթե մրցավարը չմիջամտեր...  :Wink: 

Բոլորիդ հաճելի կիսաեզրափակիչներ եմ մաղթում, արդար կարևորը, սիրուն ու գոլառատ, թո'ղ հաղթի ոչ թե թղթի վրայի ուժեղագույն թիմը, այլ էն թիմը, ով խաղադաշտում կապացուցի, որ ինքը մրցակցից ու մրցավարից ուժեղ ա  :Smile:

----------


## ARam Grig

> վերջն ա ապեր Բարսան, աշխարհի վերջն ա, իրանից էն կողմ էլ թիմ չկա, մեկը չկա հարցնի հա ձե՞զ ինչ դրանից... ֆանատիզմն էլ չափ ու սահման ունի, որ մարդիկ կուրորեն սկսում են պաշտել մեկին կամ տասնմեկին, էդ շատ տխուր բան ա, ուղղակի դժվար ա ձեր համար հասկանալ, որ ինձ մեծ հաշվով շատ չի հետաքրքրում ով ա հաղթում ու խի ա հաղթում, ես սիրում եմ, որ արդարությամբ են հաղթում ու տղամարդկությամբ, այ դրա համար եմ Անգլիական ֆուտբոլ սիրում՝ մեջը անսահման տղամարդկություն կա, ուժային պայքար, մրցավարներն էլ տղա են, ոչ թե ոմանց նման ամեն խաղից առաջ մանր կանոնները մտնեն վերանայեն, որ մարդ ես՝ մեկը հանկարծ փչի հակառակորդի ֆուտբոլիստի ուղղությամբ՝ իմանան ինչ պատիժ տան դրա համար... գնացեք ուրախացեք Բարսայի հաջողություններով, ինքը վերջն ա ու որ 98 խաղ էլ մալագային ու սարագոսային կրում ա՝ 2 խաղ էլ թող սուձյաները նվիրեն՝ Միլանից ու Ռեալից խլելով, որ լիարժեք լավագույն թիմը համարվի...


 Մի րոպե,հանգիստ,քեզ խորհուրդ կտայի կյանքին միքիչ թեթև նայեիր,ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա,դուրսը գարուն ա,տոնական օր ա վերջի վերջո ... ու ստեղ ոգևորվելու ու թեմայից շեղվելու առիթ չեմ տեսնում: Ի տարբերություն քեզ, ինձ հետաքրքրում ա թե ով ա հաղթում ու ոնց ա հաղթում ու ես ել եմ սիրում որ արդարություն ա լինում:Ես էլ սիրում եմ Իսպանական ֆուտբոլը տարբեր բաների համար,անգլիականն էլ ա լավը,բայց տղամարդկությունը էն չի,որ իրար ջարդեն,կամ մեկի քթից արուն գա նոր սուդյան շտրաֆ դնի: Լավ կլիներ էտ օրինակների բերելուց առաջ միքիչ,շատ չէ,միքիչ հիշողությունդ լարեիր ու շատ կարևոր իրադարձությունները չմոռանաիր..Բարսելոնայի կրած 98 խաղերի մեջ ի գիտություն քեզ մտնում ա ոչ միայն Սարագոսա կամ Մալագա,մտնում են մի շարք գրանդներ.Բարսայի ջախջախումները երևի մոռացել էս Բավարիային 4:0,Արսենալին 4:1,3:1,Լիոնին 5:2,Ռեալին 5:0,6:2 և այլն,կամ վստահ հաղթանակներից ամենակարևորները եզրափակիչներում 2 անգամ գերհզոր Մանչեսթերին 2:0 և 3:1..Շարքը շարունակեմ թե հերիք ա?
Ու ընդհանրապես,ես կողքերս միշտ էլ նայում եմ լավ էլ տեղեկացված եմ թե շուրջս ինչ ա կատարվում,ուղղակի եղբայր ջան միքիչ կուրսորդ վերև բարձրացրա ու կարդա. ինչպես տենում ես էս ֆուտբոլի թեմայա,ոչ թե շրջակա միջավայրի մոլորակաքաղաքակրթական կյանքի տարբեր ճյուղերի փիլիսոփայության..Եթե առիթ լինի ուրիշ տեղեր խոստանում եմ կկիսվեմ հետդ տարբեր թեմաների շուրջ,եղանակի տեսությամբ,քաղաքականությամբ,տարբեր բիզնեսների ենթաճյուղերի արդյունավետությամբ ու տենց շարունակ,,ոնց տենում եմ շատ ա հետաքրքրում քեզ էտ..Ուղղակի «չգիտես ինչի» էս ֆուտբոլի թեմայա,ոչ թե շրջակա միջավայրի  :Smile:  (ի գիտություն!)

----------


## ARam Grig

> ապեր գերհզոր ա, վերջն ա, ո՞վ ա բան ասում, 98ում են ապացուցում՝ թող 98ում հաղթեն, ոչ թե 98ում ապացուցեն 100ում հաղթեն: Էլ խի՞ են խաղում, հենա դու ասում ես Բարսան վերջն ա՝ թող հավատան քեզ՝ մոտական մի 6 տարվա մրցանակներն էլ Բարսին տան սաղ, լավ ա էլի...  Ապեր, էնքան ես խորացել Բարսայի մեջ՝ լրիվ միակողմամի մտածողության վիճակ ա մոտդ ու համ էլ ջոգում ես, որ լիքը տեղիք կա Բարսային կպնելու՝ հավայի սկսում ես պաշտպանել... ո՞վ ա ստեղ ասել, որ Բարսան տուֆտա թիմ ա, ո՞վ ա ուզում Բարսայի տեղինակությունը ԱՆՏԵՂԻ քցի, կանչի գա՝ իրար հետ հակառակում համոզենք իրան, Սիզիփոսի անունն էլ տալիս ես... մթոմ անօգուտ եմ փորձում Բարսայի հեղինակությունը քցեմ, այ ընգեր ջան, իմ ինչի՞ն ա պետք ես Բարսայի հեղինակությունը քցեմ, կրում են թող կրեն, հարց չկա, բայց ամենավերջին քֆուրն ա հասնում նրանց, ովքեր սիմուլյանտությամբ են իրանց գործը առաջ տանում ու սուձյաների ԴԻՏԱՎՈՐՅԱԼ միջամտությամբ (էս մենակ Բարսայի վրով չեմ ասում, շատ թիմեր ու խաղացողներ կան)
> 
> 
> ապեր դու ջոգո՞ւմ ես որ դու, Բարսայի ֆանատդ, գոհ ես մրցավարի երկկողմանի սխալներից, խի՞, որտև կարմիր քարտը ավելի ա ձեռ տալիս, քան 2-3 հատ ՊԵՆԱԼԸ, ի՞նչ պտի աներ Բարսան Աբիդալի հետ 0-3ի ժամանակ, եթե 182 րոպե, որից 90ը կամպ նոույում, որտեղ ինչ հիշում եմ օսասունա, ռասինգ-բան 5-6 հատ մինիմում խփում ա, մի հատիկ գոլ չկարացավ խփի, 92րդ րոպեին բախտը բերեց խփեց շեդեևռ գոլը քո ասած (նույն խաղում Էսսիենի սուպեր-մեգագոլը ինյեստայի շեդևռի վրա կարիքները հոգացած ուներ մեղմ ասած): Վիդեոյում էլ էդ պահը բացակայում էր, որտև չնշանակված պենալներին էր վերաբերում վիդեոն, լավ ա չասիր Ինյեստայի շեդևռը խի՞ չկար վիդեոյում:
> 
> 
> քո կարծիքը օբյեկտիվ ՉԻ: նույն էդ քո սիրած խաղում, որ օրինակ են բերում ուրախանում ես՝ 1-1 հաշվի ժամանակ, 94րդ րոպեին պեպը հետույքն էր ճաքացնում 4րդ սուձյային համոզելով, որ լրացել ա ժամանակը, էդ էն պահին էր, որ Բալլակի հարվածից հետո Անժիի փողատեր հարձակվող Սամուելը արմունկով պահեց դեպի դարպասը գնացող գնդակը, ու սուձյան լա~վ մոտիկից ու մանրամասն տեսավ էդ պահը. սուլիչը լռեց... ու էսքանից հետո դժվար ա չհավատալ, որ աբիդալի հավայի կարմիրը քո նման ֆանատների բերանը լեզու դնելու համար չի արել, որ սաղ կյանքներդ ստեղ-ընդեղ խոսաք, որ երկկողմանի սխալներ ա արել...
> 
> 
> Սխալներ միշտ են լինում, սուձյան էլ  ա մարդ, բայց սուձյա կա, էդ սուձյա չի, էդ փիդրած սուձյայա:


 Այ ցավտ տանեմ Բարսային դաժե 0 % չի հետաքրքրում  թե ով ա կպնում կամ ինչա անում,անտեղի թեմաներով,ինքը միշտ իրա խաղն ա խաղում ու թքած ունի լյուբոյի անիմաստ կարծիքների վրա,քանի որ էտ կարծիքները բառիս բուն իմաստով ՈՉ ՄԻ ԲԱՆ չեն փոխում ընդհանրապես..Ու Բարսելոնան պաշտպանվելու կարիք չունի,ինքը մենակ հարձակվում ա.!!!
Սիմուլյանտություն ես էլ չեմ սիրում,ամենազզվելի բաներից մեկն ա ֆուտբոլում.Օրինակ Բարսայից տենց բան երևի թե մի անգամ եմ հիշում Բուսկետսի հետ կապված,բայց դե էտ մեկը պարզ ա,որ ոմանք դարձրել են 1000 ..Բայց չեն հասկանում որ էտ մեկը Ռոնալդուների,պեպեների ու մի շարք ֆուտբոլիստների սիմուլյանտությունների դեմ հեչ ա..Պարզ ա որ դու Մոուրինհոյի ձև մտածելակերպ ունես կամ իրա մտածելակերպի կողմնակիցն էս..Երևի վերջի Կլասիկոների Բարսելոնայի 9 հաղթանակերը բոլորն էլ սուդյան ա չէ արել? Երևի Մանչեսթրին խփած գոլերի ժամանակ սուդյան ա չե Խավիից գնդակը խլել,սիրուն պաս տվել Մեսսիին,մեկել էնկոմից բակավոյ սուդյան Մեսսիի տեղը գոլ ա արել :LOL: ..9 կլասսկոներից մեկի վախտ գոնե մի անգամ չտեսա,որ Մոուրինյոն տղավարի  պրիզնատ գա,որ իսկականից պարտվել ա:Ամեն անգամ տիկինավարի սուդյաներից ա կախվել ու ''Por que,por que" ա հաչացել..*Սիրում եմ Բարսելոնան,որովհետև իրանք զզսպված են խաղում,կոռռեկտ են խաղում,ամեն խաղում ամենաքիչը իրանք են կանոնները խախտում,մարդկային արժեքներին գումարվում ա նաև,որ էն անդուրների նման բերանները ամեն տեղ չեն բացում ու հասնում դրանց մակարդակներին:Օգնում են տարբեր կարիքավորներին.Շապիկի վրա գրված UNICEF-ն ամեն ինչ ասում ա..Անսահման շատ բարձր մարդկային որակների համար եմ սիրում Բարսելոնան.դե ֆուտբոլային արժեքներն էլ էլ չեմ ասում ,ամբողջ աշխարհն ա խոսում իրանց ցույց տված ֆանտաստիկ ֆուտբոլի,խաղային փիլիսոփայության ու օրիգինալ ստիլի մասին.*

Ես ընդհակառակը գոհ չեմ,ես ել եմ քննադատում մրցավարական սխալները տեղն ընգած տեղը,բայց դավադիտ չեմ անում,ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ ա գեղեցիկ.Լավա չասիր 0:50-ի ժամանակ,0:3-ը միքիչ քիչ չի? Նոստրադամուսն ա ասել,որ էտ կասկածելի պենալները բոլորը արդյունավետ կլինեին? Կարողա Վալդեսր պահում էր,ոնցոր երեկվա խաղում Սարագոսայի պենալը պահեց..Դու էլ երևի գոհ ես չե,որ Կամպ-ում պատմություն չունեցող ու Աբրամովիչի թեթև ձեռքով գրանդի անուն հանած թիմը դառել էր Կռիլիա Սովետովի կարգի թրմ,որ հենց ձեռը գնդակ էր ընգնում,պատը չոփ պիտի կոխեին զարմանքից,որովհետև իրանք սաղ խաղը անիմաստ,առանց գնդակ վազում էին.Չելսիի բախտը բերեց,որ մի 5 հատ գոլ չկերավ էտ խաղում,
Լավ չի,որ բառերս տառացի էս հասկանում.Իմ համար Ինիեստայի գոլը Շեդևր էր,որովհոտև խաղի վերջի րոպեին էր,որովհետը Բարսան մի խաղացող պակաս էր ու շատ կարևոր էր,քանի որ էտ գոլով ֆինալ էին դուրս գալիս..

----------

John (09.04.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. թեմային ավելացվել է հարցում:*

----------

John (13.04.2012), Lusinamara (12.04.2012), Moonwalker (12.04.2012), Sagittarius (12.04.2012), Varzor (12.04.2012)

----------


## John

Հարցման արդյունքները հետաքրքիր են  :Smile:  չե՞ն հոգնել Ռեալի ու Բարսայի ֆաները էդ քաղաքականացված ու ոչ ֆուտբոլային մթնոլորտից... մյուս շաբաթ գնացեք նայեք ձեր կլասսիկոն, մինչև օգոստոս էլ իրար կոկորդ կրծելու թեմա կունենաք... ես ասում եմ Ո'չ Ռեալ-Բարսա եզրափակիչին  :LOL:  Բավարա-Լոնդոնյան եզրափակիչը ավելի հավեսով կանցնի հաստատ, քան թե էդ կլասսիկո կոչվող <Պեպե, մտի ջարդի սաղին> - <Տղեք, հենց կպնեն կընկնեք> հակամարտությունը: 
Հ.Գ.
Էդ իմ կարծիքն է, որին կարող եք չհամաձայնել, բայց, հակառակում համոզել, իհարկե, անկարող եք

----------

Sagittarius (13.04.2012), Varzor (13.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Այ մյուս տարի, երբ Յուվետուսը կխաղա, նոր կասեմ  :Wink:   :LOL:

----------

Moonwalker (13.04.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Հետաքրքիրը այն է, որ բոլորը զզված են Ռեալից էլ, Բարսելոնայից էլ, բայց ոչ ոք չի հավատում Չելսի-Բավարիա եզրափակչին. ասել է թե` կամ Ռեալը, կամ Բարսելոնան, կամ երկուսն էլ պարտադիր դուրս են գալու եզրափակիչ` ըստ ակումբի  :Think: : Ես ինչ-որ Ռեալ-Բարսելոնա խաղ չեմ ուզում: Առաջ ամենասպասված երկրորդ խաղն էր, իսկ վերջերս այնքան իրար դեմ խաղացին, որ ինտրիգ էլ չմնաց մեջը: Միգուցե կոմերցիոն նպատակներով էր դա արվում նաև, բայց դե արժեզրկում են: Ես երևի թե Ռեալ-Չելսի հակամարտության օգտին քվեարկեմ. համ էլ հետաքրքիր կլինի:

----------


## ARam Grig

> Հարցման արդյունքները հետաքրքիր են  չե՞ն հոգնել Ռեալի ու Բարսայի ֆաները էդ քաղաքականացված ու ոչ ֆուտբոլային մթնոլորտից... մյուս շաբաթ գնացեք նայեք ձեր կլասսիկոն, մինչև օգոստոս էլ իրար կոկորդ կրծելու թեմա կունենաք... ես ասում եմ Ո'չ Ռեալ-Բարսա եզրափակիչին  Բավարա-Լոնդոնյան եզրափակիչը ավելի հավեսով կանցնի հաստատ, քան թե էդ կլասսիկո կոչվող <Պեպե, մտի ջարդի սաղին> - <Տղեք, հենց կպնեն կընկնեք> հակամարտությունը: 
> Հ.Գ.
> Էդ իմ կարծիքն է, որին կարող եք չհամաձայնել, բայց, հակառակում համոզել, իհարկե, անկարող եք


 Իմ կարծիքով դու էլ ես շատ հետաքրքրությամբ նայում Կլասսիկոները քանի որ ինչ էլ ասեն մյուս թիմերի ֆաները,Էլ կլասիկոն ամենակարևոր հակամարտությունն ա մեղմ ասած:  Ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել «Պեպե,մտի ջարդի սաղին» - «Տղեք շարունակեք ֆուտբոլ խաղալ», ու ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ են ֆանի պլակատի իմաստի հետ,որտեղ գրված էր` Football - ''Real Madrid love *foot* - Barcelona love *ball* «Ռեալ Մադրիդը սիրում է ոտք-(պեպեի ոտքը նկարված) և Բարսան սիրում է գնդակ  :Hands Up:  Շատ խորիմաստ ու ճիշտ մեկնաբանություն..  John  երևի քո կլասիկոյի այլընտրանքային 2-րդ մեկնաբանությունն էլ վերաբերվում պեպեին?  :Jpit:  Համ քո ասած մտնում ջարդում ա սաղին,համ էլ հենց կպնում են ընգնում ա :Jpit:   Ուշադիր նայեք,Բարսելոնան գրոհում ա,պեպեն չի հասցնում վերադառնա պաշտպանություն և նայեք ինչ լուծում է գտնում. :Jpit:  Ես էս պահի վրա խնդալու տևողության ռեկորդներ եմ խփել  :LOL:  http://kiwi.kz/watch/g51n5afl47r4/

----------


## John

> Իմ կարծիքով դու էլ ես շատ հետաքրքրությամբ նայում Կլասսիկոները քանի որ ինչ էլ ասեն մյուս թիմերի ֆաները,


Վերջին անգամ 2009ի մայիսին եմ նայել, 6-2 էր ինչ էր, չեմ էլ հիշում ով հաղթեց ու ոնց, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա, որ 



> Էլ կլասիկոն ամենակարևոր հակամարտությունն ա մեղմ ասած:


ու ինչո՞վ ա կարևոր, բացի Ռեալի ու Բարսայի ֆաներից ցանկացած մարդու համար: Եթե մեկը Միլան ա բալետ անում, Միլան-Ինտերը պետք ա իրա համար ավելի կարևոր լինի, եթե Լացիո՝ Ռոմա-Լացիոն ուրեմն, ի՞նչ մի սարքեցիք եսիմինչ
Ինձ համար Արսենալ-Տոտենհեմ հակամարտությունը ավելի լավն ա, Մանչեստրյան դերբին, էլ չեմ ասում Լոնդոնյան մեծ դերբին՝ Արսենալ-Չելսի, նույնիսկ Դոնեցկի դերբին ավելի հավեսով կնայեմ   :Smile:

----------

Moonwalker (14.04.2012), Sagittarius (14.04.2012), Varzor (14.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (14.04.2012)

----------


## John

> Հետաքրքիրը այն է, որ բոլորը զզված են Ռեալից էլ, Բարսելոնայից էլ, բայց ոչ ոք չի հավատում Չելսի-Բավարիա եզրափակչին


Շատ ուրախ կլինեի տեսնել նման եզրափակիչ, այ էդ իսկական խաղ կլիներ, եզրափակիչին արժանի, բայց Չելսի-Ռեալ Մադրիդին էլ դեմ չեմ, նույնիսկ Բավարիա-Բարսելոնային, մենակ թե ոչ սուտիկլասսիկո

----------


## ARam Grig

> Վերջին անգամ 2009ի մայիսին եմ նայել, 6-2 էր ինչ էր, չեմ էլ հիշում ով հաղթեց ու ոնց,


 Ասեմ ախպեր ջան,Բարսելոնան կրեց 6:2 Ռեալին հենց Բեռնաբեոյում և էտ ստադիոնի ժողովրդին լավություն արեց,որպեսզի նրանք խաղից ամենաքիչը մի 20 րոպե շուտ գնան քնելու :LOL: : Ու ամենակարևորը` *էտ խաղում մրցավարական սխալներ չկային* ցավոք սրտի, (Իհարկե ցավոք սրտի Ռեալի ֆաների համար) :Jpit:  Մրցավարը նրանց զրկել էր խաղից հետո ուրիշ բաներից խոսալու հնարավորությունից և պարտության ոչ ֆուտբոլային պատճառներ գտնելու,նրանք ստիպված էին խոսել միմիայն ֆուտբոլից,բայց դա էլ չէր նրանց ձեռնտու,քանի որ այդ օրը ֆուտբոլ էր խաղում միայն մեկ թիմ :Smile: 
Բայց ինչ ուզում ա լինի,ամենամեծ շանսերը հենց Կլասսիկոյինն ա Ֆինալում :Smile:

----------

Lusinamara (19.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

БАРСА.jpgБАРСА.jpgБАРСА.jpg


Ռեալը սիրում է* ոտք*
Բարսելոնան սիրում է *գնդակ*

----------

Lusinamara (19.04.2012), Varzor (16.04.2012)

----------


## Life

Չելսի ես քեզ սիրում եմ  :Love:

----------

John (19.04.2012), Vaio (19.04.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Ժողովուրդ, վերջը ականատես ենք լինելու Չելսի - Բավարիա եզրափակչին, ինչի մասին ամենաքիչն ենք մտածել:

----------

Altair (19.04.2012), Varzor (19.04.2012)

----------


## Altair

> Ժողովուրդ, վերջը ականատես ենք լինելու Չելսի - Բավարիա եզրափակչին, ինչի մասին ամենաքիչն ենք մտածել:


Որովհետև որոշ մարդիկ նույնիսկ  18- տարուց ավել գնդակի հետ շփում հաստատելուց հետո 5 մետրից դատարկ դարպասից բարձր են հարվածում(տվյալ դեպքում խոսքը Բուսկետսի մասին է) :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------

Vaio (19.04.2012), Varzor (19.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ժողովուրդ, վերջը ականատես ենք լինելու Չելսի - Բավարիա եզրափակչին, ինչի մասին ամենաքիչն ենք մտածել:


Դե ես կանխատեսում էի Միլան - Բավարիա, բայց դե Չելիսի-Բավարիան էլ վատը չի: Միայն ոչ Բարսելոն-Ռեալ` համը դուրս ա եկել:
Ի դեպ ակումբում նախկինում արդեն "հնչել" է Չելսի-Բավարիա կանխատեսումը: Կարելի է ասել արդեն 54%-ով մոտ են այդ կանխատեսման իրականացմանը:

----------

Vaio (19.04.2012), Տրիբուն (19.04.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> Միայն ոչ Բարսելոն-Ռեալ` համը դուրս ա եկել:


100....%




> Ի դեպ ակումբում նախկինում արդեն "հնչել" է Չելսի-Բավարիա կանխատեսումը: Կարելի է ասել արդեն 54%-ով մոտ են այդ կանխատեսման իրականացմանը:


Հարցման արդյունքներով 0 տոկոսա այդ կանխատեսման դիմաց, հնարավորա, որ մեկը գրած լինի դրա մասին:

----------


## John

> Որովհետև որոշ մարդիկ նույնիսկ  18- տարուց ավել գնդակի հետ շփում հաստատելուց հետո 5 մետրից դատարկ դարպասից բարձր են հարվածում(տվյալ դեպքում խոսքը Բուսկետսի մասին է)


բա էն Վիկտոր ա - ինչ ա, 29 տարեկան ա, հլը չի ջոգել, որ գնդակը կողքով անցնում ա՝ չպետք ա թողնի գոլ մտնի  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (21.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

Ճիշտ ա կարելի ա ծավալվել թե ով *ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼ* խաղաց ու ով հաղթեց,բայց սպասենք պատասխան խաղին ու հուսանք որ արդարությունը կվերականգնվի ու մաքուր հարձակվողական գեղեցիկ Ֆուտբոլը կհաղթի: :Smile:  _Չե որ հենց էտ մաքուր գեղեցիկ հարձակվողական խաղի համար ա Ֆուտբոլը համարվում համար 1 սպորտը աշխարհում_ !  Շնորհավորելով լոնդոնցիների երկրպագուներին ասեմ, որ հալալ ա Չելսիի պաշտպանությանը,ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում պաշտպանվեցին ու ոնցոր ստացվեց: Բայց պետք է ասել նաև որ կատարյալ չէր,քանի որ Բարսան 24 անգամ հարվածեց դարպասին,ուղղակի կամ Ալեքսիսի,Ֆաբրեգասի կամ Պեդրոյի օրը չէր կամ էլ մարզական ֆորտունան Չելսիի կողմն էր:Կամ էլ երկուսը միասին: Բայց Կամպ Նոու-ում 100.000 Կատալան երկրպագուների աջակցության ներքո չեմ կարծում որ Բարսան չի իրացնի իր այդքան շատ գոլային պահերը: :Smile: 

Հա ու մի բան էլ. Ես էլ եմ միանում Գարի Լինեկերի շնորհավորանքներին ուղղված Դրոգբային ու ոչ այնքան գոլի համար,ինչքան որ նա խաղից հետո կայացած մամլո ասուլիսի ժամանակ չընկավ գետնին  :LOL:  Դրոգբա ջան ինչքանով ես տեղեկացված եմ նամանավանդ Չելսիի ֆաները մի այլ կարգի սիմուլյանտությունը չեն սիրում,դե կարծում եմ բոլոր ֆուտբոլի սիրահարներն էլ չեն սիրում,բայց դե Չելսիի ֆաները մի ուրիիի~շ կարգի չեն սիրում: Դրա համար մի արա ապեր,սիրուն չի Դիդիե ձյաձյա:Ռեյտինգտ ընգնում ա ալամ աշխարհի աչքերի առաջ  :LOL:  

http://www.championat.com/football/_...osle-igry.html

----------

Altair (21.04.2012), Lusinamara (20.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

tumblr_m2qs0nBu7H1qg8thho1_500.jpg

----------

Altair (21.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ճիշտ ա կարելի ա ծավալվել թե ով *ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼ* խաղաց ու ով հաղթեց,բայց սպասենք պատասխան խաղին ու հուսանք որ արդարությունը կվերականգնվի ու մաքուր հարձակվողական գեղեցիկ Ֆուտբոլը կհաղթի: _Չե որ հենց էտ մաքուր գեղեցիկ հարձակվողական խաղի համար ա Ֆուտբոլը համարվում համար 1 սպորտը աշխարհում_ !  Շնորհավորելով լոնդոնցիների երկրպագուներին ասեմ, որ հալալ ա Չելսիի պաշտպանությանը,ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում պաշտպանվեցին ու ոնցոր ստացվեց: Բայց պետք է ասել նաև որ կատարյալ չէր,քանի որ Բարսան 24 անգամ հարվածեց դարպասին,ուղղակի կամ Ալեքսիսի,Ֆաբրեգասի կամ Պեդրոյի օրը չէր կամ էլ մարզական ֆորտունան Չելսիի կողմն էր:Կամ էլ երկուսը միասին: Բայց Կամպ Նոու-ում 100.000 Կատալան երկրպագուների աջակցության ներքո չեմ կարծում որ Բարսան չի իրացնի իր այդքան շատ գոլային պահերը:


Այ հիշում ես ինչ էի ասում? հարձակմաբ ՕԳԳ-ն Բարսելոնի մոտ սկսել է կաղել` արդյունավետությունը նվազել է: ժամանակին եթե 24 հատ հարված անեին մի 7-8 հատ գոլ կխփեին: Իհերկե պետք չի անտեսել, որ Չեխը շատ լավ խաղաց, մանավանդ Մեսսիի ու Պույոլի բավականին գլխով կատարած բավականին բարդ հարվածները ետ մղեց: Ֆաբրեգասը մի տեսակ շողուլից ընկել ա: Ու շատ հաճախ էլ Մեսսիին առջևում օգնող չկար` չեն հասցնում:
Իսկ Չելսին օգտագործեց իր քիչ-թե շատ միակ վտանգավոր պահը` հարձակման գծի բացարձակ առավել ՕԳԳ, հաշվի առնելով նաև այն փաստը, որ Չելսին համարյա ամբողջ խաղը միայն պաշտպանվում էր:
Ուստի կարող եմ միանշանակ ասել: Չելսին հաղթեց ոչ այդքան սեփական խաղի բարձր որակի հաշվին, որքան Բարսայի հարձակման գծի անորակ գործողությունների հաշվին` Բարսելոնան ինքն իրեն հաղթեց, չէ, ավելի շուտ ինքն իրեն պարտվեց  :LOL:

----------

Altair (21.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Այ հիշում ես ինչ էի ասում? հարձակմաբ ՕԳԳ-ն Բարսելոնի մոտ սկսել է կաղել` արդյունավետությունը նվազել է: ժամանակին եթե 24 հատ հարված անեին մի 7-8 հատ գոլ կխփեին: Իհերկե պետք չի անտեսել, որ Չեխը շատ լավ խաղաց, մանավանդ Մեսսիի ու Պույոլի բավականին գլխով կատարած բավականին բարդ հարվածները ետ մղեց: Ֆաբրեգասը մի տեսակ շողուլից ընկել ա: Ու շատ հաճախ էլ Մեսսիին առջևում օգնող չկար` չեն հասցնում:
> Իսկ Չելսին օգտագործեց իր քիչ-թե շատ միակ վտանգավոր պահը` հարձակման գծի բացարձակ առավել ՕԳԳ, հաշվի առնելով նաև այն փաստը, որ Չելսին համարյա ամբողջ խաղը միայն պաշտպանվում էր:
> Ուստի կարող եմ միանշանակ ասել: Չելսին հաղթեց ոչ այդքան սեփական խաղի բարձր որակի հաշվին, որքան Բարսայի հարձակման գծի անորակ գործողությունների հաշվին` Բարսելոնան ինքն իրեն հաղթեց, չէ, ավելի շուտ ինքն իրեն պարտվեց


 Համաձայն եմ կարծիքիդ հետ: Բայց ինձ դուր եկավ Բարսայի խաղը,որովհետը իրանք ինչպես միշտ ֆուտբոլ էին խաղում,ես ել սիրում եմ հարձակվողական դուխով Ֆուտբոլ: Դե հա պարզա,մի անգամ Չելսիի հոպար Մուուրինհոյի մոտ ստացվել ա Բարսայի դեմ անտի-ֆուտբոլ խաղալ ,մյուս թիմերն էլ տենց են փորձում,էլ ուրիշ ձև չունեն,հասկանալի ա :Smile:  Բայց դե նաև հիշում ենք որ Ժոզե հոպարը ինչպիսի կատաստրոֆիկ պարտություն կրեց հենց հաջորդ Բարսելոնայի հետ խաղում: 5:0 !!! Ու էտ հանգամանքը  կարծում եմ անգլիացիներին մտածելու առիթ ա տալիս.Պապը ամեն անգամ գաթա չի ուտում :Wink:  Կամպ-ում շատ հնարավոր ա,որ ՕԳԳ-ն պոլնի պռագրամմով շատ ավելի լավ գործի  :Jpit:  Սպասենք պատասխան խաղին:

----------

Varzor (20.04.2012)

----------


## John

> Չե որ հենց էտ մաքուր գեղեցիկ հարձակվողական խաղի համար ա Ֆուտբոլը համարվում համար 1 սպորտը աշխարհում !


Ֆուտբոլը գեղեցիկ է նաև կոռեկտ խաղով և փոխադարձ հարգանքով, ինչը մենք տեսանք քո նշած խաղում երկու թիմերի կողմից + *անկանխատեսելիությամբ* ու գեղեցիկ հակագրոհներով, ինչը մենք տեսանք Չելսիի կողմից: ՉԼ-ի կիսաեզրափակիչում ոչ մեկին գեղեցիկ խաղ պետք չի, այլ պետք ա արդյունք: Դրա համար մեր պապերի պապերն են նույնիսկ զգացել, որ գավաթային խաղերը անցնում են ավելի լարված պայքարում ու խաղի գեղեցկությունը մղվում ա երկրորդ պլան: Տենց չափից դուրս ինքնավստահությամբ ու միանման, անկապ գրոհներով, հույսը Մեսսիի վրա դնելով Բարսան կարա Սարագոսա ու Լևանտե հաղթի, բայց ոչ Ստեմֆորդ Բրիջում: Ափսոս անձնական շփում չունեմ Բարսայի ֆուտբոլիստների հետ, մի քանի հարց ունեի իրանց տալու: Օրինակ՝ Ալվեշ ա ինչ ա, տենց մեծ-մեծ խոսում ա, ո՞ւր էր ինքը, երբ Ռամիրեսը ստացավ գնդակը էն ժամանակ, երբ Լեմպարդը Մեսսիից խլեց այն ու անթերի փոխանցում կատարեց: Ի՞նչ էին անում Բարսելոնի կենտրոնական պաշտպանները Ռամիրեսի փոխանցման ժամանակ, փոխանակ Վալդեսին պահեին՝ լավ կանեին Դրոգբային պահեին, որ էն խեղճ Ադրիանոն հետևից մուխ դուրս գալով վազեր Դրոգբայի հետևից ու չհասներ, էլ չեմ ասում ո՞ւր էր Վիկտոր Վալդեսը, մի՞թե աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ թիմի դարպասապահը իրավունք ունի ՉԼ-ի 11 խաղում իր դարպասին կատարված 16 հարվածից 8ը թողնի որ գոլ մտնի... 
Եվ վերջապես ֆուտբոլը մենակ հարձակում չի էս խաղը վառ ապացույց ամբողջ աշխարհին, որ պաշտպանությունը կարող է հաղթել հարձակմանը  :Smile:  քո համար գեղեցիկ խաղը անկապ գնդակի խաղարկումն ա 70% ժամանակում, իմ համար ավելի գեղեցիկ ա անթերի պաշտպանությունն ու հաղթանակը: Քարե դարում էր, որ ցեխագնդիկով ֆուտբոլ էին խաղում՝ սաղ խաղացողները հարձակվող էին, հետո կյանքը ցույց տվեց, որ պաշտպան էլ ա պետք ու 11 խաղացողից գոնե 6ը (դարպասապահ, 4 պաշտպան, 1 հետակետային) նորմալ, իրան հարգող թիմում պաշտպանության մասին են առաջնաինը մտածում, ոչ թե Ալվեշի նման՝ գնդակը կենտրոնում ա, ինքը մրցակցի  տուգանայինի մատույցներում:
*Եվ վերջապես Չելսին հաղթեց ճիշտ տակտիկայի, 100%անոց նվիրվածության, 100%անոց պաշտպանության ու գոլային պահերի 100%անոց օգտագործման շնորհիվ*, ի տարբերություն Բարսայի, ում հարձակվողների ու պաշտպանների ՕԳԳ-ն ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս ԶՐՈ էր էդ խաղում  :Smile: 




> Շնորհավորելով լոնդոնցիների երկրպագուներին


Շնորհակալ ենք շնորհավորանքի համար, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա պատասխան խաղին, եթե նույնիսկ Բարսելոնան հաղթի 6-0 հաշվով՝ ես չեմ զարմանա, ոչ էլ կտխրեմ, ուղղակի ՌԵԱԼ եմ նայում իրավիճակին, էս տարի Բարսան էն թիմն ա, որ կարա տենց հաշվով հաղթի էս տարվա Չելսիին ու էդ նորմալ կընդուվի իմ կողմից, որտև ի տարբերություն սուտի ֆուտբոլից հասկացող լիքը ինքնահավան գյադեքի, ես հնարավորինս օբյեկտիվ եմ իմ գնահատականների ու կարծիքը հայտնելու ժամանակ, բայց եթե Չելսին հաղթի էդ խաղում, կամ չհաղթի բայց դուրս գա եզրափակիչ՝ ես էլի չեմ զարմանա, որտև Բարսելոնայի համար վերջին տարիներին ամենաանցակալի ու ամենադժվար մրցակիցը եղել ա ու կա Չելսին, մի թիմ, որ ընդունակ է պարտվել ԿՊՌ-ին, 6րդ տեղում ընթանալ առաջնությունում, բայց պետք եղած ժամանակ համամբվել, 100% նվիրվել ու հաղթել:

Բոլորին, անկախ տարիքային, սեռային ու երկրպագած թիմից, մաղթում եմ լավ խաղ ու թո'ղ հաղթի էն թիմը, ով տվյալ պահին ավելի արժանի կլինի հաղթանակին (ու կկարողանա ապացուցել դա դաշտում ու տաբլոյի վրա, ոչ թե ստատիստիկայի), այլ ոչ թե էն թիմը, որ իրա կազմով, թղթի վրա, ստատիստիկայի մեջ ու վերջին մի քանի տարիներին իրանց քուչի լավագույն թիմն ա

----------


## ARam Grig

> Ֆուտբոլը գեղեցիկ է նաև կոռեկտ խաղով և փոխադարձ հարգանքով, ինչը մենք տեսանք քո նշած խաղում երկու թիմերի կողմից + *անկանխատեսելիությամբ* ու գեղեցիկ հակագրոհներով, ինչը մենք տեսանք Չելսիի կողմից: ՉԼ-ի կիսաեզրափակիչում ոչ մեկին գեղեցիկ խաղ պետք չի, այլ պետք ա արդյունք: Դրա համար մեր պապերի պապերն են նույնիսկ զգացել, որ գավաթային խաղերը անցնում են ավելի լարված պայքարում ու խաղի գեղեցկությունը մղվում ա երկրորդ պլան: Տենց չափից դուրս ինքնավստահությամբ ու միանման, անկապ գրոհներով, հույսը Մեսսիի վրա դնելով Բարսան կարա Սարագոսա ու Լևանտե հաղթի, բայց ոչ Ստեմֆորդ Բրիջում: Ափսոս անձնական շփում չունեմ Բարսայի ֆուտբոլիստների հետ, մի քանի հարց ունեի իրանց տալու: Օրինակ՝ Ալվեշ ա ինչ ա, տենց մեծ-մեծ խոսում ա, ո՞ւր էր ինքը, երբ Ռամիրեսը ստացավ գնդակը էն ժամանակ, երբ Լեմպարդը Մեսսիից խլեց այն ու անթերի փոխանցում կատարեց: Ի՞նչ էին անում Բարսելոնի կենտրոնական պաշտպանները Ռամիրեսի փոխանցման ժամանակ, փոխանակ Վալդեսին պահեին՝ լավ կանեին Դրոգբային պահեին, որ էն խեղճ Ադրիանոն հետևից մուխ դուրս գալով վազեր Դրոգբայի հետևից ու չհասներ, էլ չեմ ասում ո՞ւր էր Վիկտոր Վալդեսը, մի՞թե աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ թիմի դարպասապահը իրավունք ունի ՉԼ-ի 11 խաղում իր դարպասին կատարված 16 հարվածից 8ը թողնի որ գոլ մտնի... 
> Եվ վերջապես ֆուտբոլը մենակ հարձակում չի էս խաղը վառ ապացույց ամբողջ աշխարհին, որ պաշտպանությունը կարող է հաղթել հարձակմանը  քո համար գեղեցիկ խաղը անկապ գնդակի խաղարկումն ա 70% ժամանակում, իմ համար ավելի գեղեցիկ ա անթերի պաշտպանությունն ու հաղթանակը: Քարե դարում էր, որ ցեխագնդիկով ֆուտբոլ էին խաղում՝ սաղ խաղացողները հարձակվող էին, հետո կյանքը ցույց տվեց, որ պաշտպան էլ ա պետք ու 11 խաղացողից գոնե 6ը (դարպասապահ, 4 պաշտպան, 1 հետակետային) նորմալ, իրան հարգող թիմում պաշտպանության մասին են առաջնաինը մտածում, ոչ թե Ալվեշի նման՝ գնդակը կենտրոնում ա, ինքը մրցակցի  տուգանայինի մատույցներում:
> *Եվ վերջապես Չելսին հաղթեց ճիշտ տակտիկայի, 100%անոց նվիրվածության, 100%անոց պաշտպանության ու գոլային պահերի 100%անոց օգտագործման շնորհիվ*, ի տարբերություն Բարսայի, ում հարձակվողների ու պաշտպանների ՕԳԳ-ն ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս ԶՐՈ էր էդ խաղում


  Առաջին հերթին Բարսելոնան հույսը Մեսսի վրա չի դնում,ինքը հայտնի ա իրա թիմային խաղով ու փառահեղ ֆուտբոլային փիլիսոփայությամբ` օրիգինալ խաղային ստիլով,որի մեջ ամենակարևոր կորիզը թիմային խաղն ա: Ստեղից հետևություն.Դու Բարսայի խաղից համարյա տեղյակ չես ու ուշադրություն ես դարձնում մի 2 Ռեալի Ֆաների ինքնախաբված կարծիքներին,թե իբր Բարսայի միակ հույսը Մեսսին ա: Մեսսին լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստն ա ու պարտավոր ա օգտագործի իրա տաղանդը ու լիքը Գոլեր խփի և խաղ ստեղծի: Ու անում ա: 
Ու ստեղ պետքա ևս մեկ անգամ հիշացնեմ,որ Մանչեսթերը,Բավարիան,հենց նույն Չելսին Ստեմֆորդում (Մոուրինյո 1:2 Ռայկարդ),Արսենալը,Միլանը,Ինտերը (Կամպ Նոու 2-0) ու դաժե Ռեալը Սարագոսա ու Լևանտե չեն  :Smile:  
Իմ համար գեղեցիկ խաղը են խաղն ա,որ հա հենց գնդակին տիրելով ու միշտ առաջ գնալով ա խաղում,կոմբինացիոն խելացի ֆուտբոլ,ոչ թե վախկոտի նման մտնում սեփական վառոտը,էն էլ էն դեպքում երբ սեփական դաշտում էր Չելսին ու համարվում ա Գրանդ: Հեչ գրանդի խաղին նման չեր:  *Բարսելոնայի հարձակվողական ստիլի արդյունքն էլ էնա,որ էս 3 տարվա մեջ 13 Տիտղոս ա նվաճել:* Ու եթե քո համար դա անկապ ա ես բան չունեմ ասելու,միայն կասեմ դա կամ հումորի ու կատակի կատարյալ ընդունակությունների արտացոլում ա,կամ էլ չեմ կարա ասեմ ուղղակի էտ ինչ ա :LOL:  Վիտամին Ակումբի տղեքը փաստորեն զիջում են դիրքերը...: Սիրուն Ֆուտբոլ+կատարյալ արդյունավետություն:Այ էս ա Բարսելոնայի խաղի արդյունքը:
*Բարսելոնան խաղաց գործող Չեմպիոնին ու Գրանդ թիմին վայել խաղ:Ավելի շատ գրոհեց,ավելի շատ հարվածեց դարպասին,ավելի շատ պահեր ստեղծեց,մեգա-առավելությամբ գնդակին էր տիրում,ուղղակի Չելսին ուներ բախտ ու լավ դարպասապահ: Ու Կամպում էլ ա տենց խաղալու Բլաուգրանան` Հզոր թիմին վայել: !!!*

----------


## Varzor

> Համաձայն եմ կարծիքիդ հետ: Բայց ինձ դուր եկավ Բարսայի խաղը,որովհետը իրանք ինչպես միշտ ֆուտբոլ էին խաղում,ես ել սիրում եմ հարձակվողական դուխով Ֆուտբոլ: Դե հա պարզա,մի անգամ Չելսիի հոպար Մուուրինհոյի մոտ ստացվել ա Բարսայի դեմ անտի-ֆուտբոլ խաղալ ,մյուս թիմերն էլ տենց են փորձում,էլ ուրիշ ձև չունեն,հասկանալի ա Բայց դե նաև հիշում ենք որ Ժոզե հոպարը ինչպիսի կատաստրոֆիկ պարտություն կրեց հենց հաջորդ Բարսելոնայի հետ խաղում: 5:0 !!! Ու էտ հանգամանքը  կարծում եմ անգլիացիներին մտածելու առիթ ա տալիս.Պապը ամեն անգամ գաթա չի ուտում Կամպ-ում շատ հնարավոր ա,որ ՕԳԳ-ն պոլնի պռագրամմով շատ ավելի լավ գործի  Սպասենք պատասխան խաղին:


Այո, բացառությամբ գոլերի կատարողականի, Բարսան հոյակապ խաղ էր խաղում: Փոխանցումների քանակով համարյա 4 անգամ գերազանցում էր մրցակցին, իսկ որոշ ֆուտբոլիստենրի մոտ չշգրիտ փոխանցումների ցուցանիշը նույնիսկ գերազանցում էր 90%-ը!!!!:
Միանշանակ համամիտ եմ` չելիսն խաղում էր Մոուրինյոական Ինտերի խաղը ու փաստացի ոչ թե այդ խաղը հաջողվեց, այլ Բարսայի գոլահարները ձախողվեցին:
Ու ընդհանրապես ՉԼ այս առաջնությունում վիճակագրությունը շատ բան է ասում: Չհաշված այդ խաղը Չեխը կատարել էր 43 սեյվ, իսկ Վալդեսն ընդամենը 9 !!! Ու հաշվի առնելով, որ բաց թողնված գոլերով համարյա հավասար են խաղացել, կարելի է ասել, որ բարսայի պաշտպանությունը մի քանի անգամ գերազանցում է Չելսիին: Բայց արի ու տես, որ Չելսին այդ խաղում արանքը ճղեց: Ինչպես ասում են` գնդակը կլոր է  :Wink: 
Ես նույնպես համոզված եմ, որ  Կապում Չելսին նույն խաղաոճն է ընտրելու, քանի որ այլ տարբերակ չունի: Եթե մի քիչ բաց խաղա ջարդը կտան: Բայց բարսայի խնդիրը բարդացել է նրանով, որ պիտի անպայման 2 գնդակի տարբերությամբ հաղթի, կամ էլ գոնե նվազագույն հաշվով հաղթի, որ լրացուցիչ ժամանակ լինի: Ու հենց խնդիրը դրանով էլ բարդանում է` պիտի գոլեր խփեն, ինչը վերջերս այդքան էլ լավ չի ստացվում կատալոնացիների մոտ: Ընենց չի, որ չեն խփում, բայց մի 20-25 հատ պահից 2, առավելագույնը 3-ն են սկսել օգտագործել:
Ամեն դեպքում Բարսայի երկրպագուները հավատացած են, որ կտեսնեն իրենց սիրելի թիմի հաղթանակը ոչ միայն 1/2-ում, այլև եզրափակիչում  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ.
Բարսելոն-ռեալ խաղը շատ բա ցույց կտա: ՉԼ-ում Ռեալը այս վերջերս նույնպես գոլառատությամբ չի փայլում: Սակայն Իսպանիայի առաջնության վերջին տուրերում ավելի շատ է գոլեր խփել, քան Բարսելոնը:

----------

ARam Grig (20.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> *Եվ վերջապես Չելսին հաղթեց ճիշտ տակտիկայի, 100%անոց նվիրվածության, 100%անոց պաշտպանության ու գոլային պահերի 100%անոց օգտագործման շնորհիվ*, ի տարբերություն Բարսայի, ում


Եղբայր, ինչ-որ բան չի բռնում: 100% պաշտպանությամբ 24 հատ հարված չեն բաց թողնում  :Wink:  Մնացածի պահով` լրիվ համամիտ եմ: Նվիրվածությունն իրոք որ մեծ էր, պահերի օգտագործումն էլ էր մեծ:
Բարսայի մոտ էլ հակառակն էր` պահերի օգտագործումը 0, պաշտպանությունը` թերի, բայց նվիրվածությունը պակաս չէր, ուղղակի ակնհայտ երևում էր, որ իր բոլոր հնարավորությունները չէր օգտագործում:
Ալվեշի պահով էլ եմ համամիտ` այդ խաղին ավելի շատ փչացնում ու խանգարում էր, քան թե օգնում:
Բայց բաց թողնված գոլում պաշտպաններին մեղադրելն էլ էդքան տեղին չի, քանի որ Չելսիի խաղացողներն ամեն ինչ արեցին իդեալականին մոտ կերպով` Լեմպարդի հոյակապ երկար փոխանցումը, Ռամիրեսի արագացումն ու ոսկերչական ճշտությամբ, ինչ-որ տեղ նաև խորամանկ ու կատարման տեսանկյունից բարդ փոխանցումը և իհարկե Դրոգբայի անվրեպ ու ընթացքից հարվածը: Ի դեպ Վալդեսը համարյա հասել էր գնդակին, նույնիսկ դիպավ, բայց դե հարվածն այպիսին էր, որ ետ մղել չկարողացավ` կեցցե Չելսիի հարձակման գիծը: Ինչպես նաև կեցցե Պետեր Չեխը` 3 շատ բարդ հարված ետ մղեց, մեկ էլ Ֆաբրեգասի ոչ շատ բարդ, բայց ուժգին հարվածը: Դե էլ չեմ ասում, թե քանի անգամ ժամանակին ու ճիշտ դուրս եկավ դարպասից ու վերցրեց գնդակը:
Ընդհանուր առմամբ, իրոք որ լավ "վիզ դրին" Չելսիի ֆուտբոլիստները  ու պարգևատրվեցին թեկուզ նվազագույն հաշվով, բայց հաղթանակով  :Wink:

----------

Altair (21.04.2012)

----------


## John

Մի խոսքով ով ինչ ուզում ա ասի, համարյա մեկ ա իմ համար, որտև ի տարբերություն դ զեզ իմ համար ԷԴ խաղում գրագետ պաշտպանվելն ու  հաղթանակը ավելի կարևոր եին քան սիրուն խաղի անիմաստ փորձերն ու պարտությունը. Ու վաբշե ամենաուժեղ թիմը պետք ա հաղթի ցանկացած մարտավարությամբ խաղացող ցանկացած թիմի, ու եթե պարտվում ա ուրեմն ինքն ա մեղավոր ու պետք չի մեղքը մրցակցի տակտիկայի վրա գցել: փաստն էն ա որ Չելսին հակախաղ գտավ Բարսայի համար ու էդ տարբերակն աշխատեց, իսկ էդ "սուպերմեգաաստղերը" տենց էլ չերևացին. Կատալոնիայի Աստված Խավիին Oբի Միկելը նենց էր պահել, մենակ փոխարինվելուց երևաց

----------

Varzor (20.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Այո, բացառությամբ գոլերի կատարողականի, Բարսան հոյակապ խաղ էր խաղում: Փոխանցումների քանակով համարյա 4 անգամ գերազանցում էր մրցակցին, իսկ որոշ ֆուտբոլիստենրի մոտ չշգրիտ փոխանցումների ցուցանիշը նույնիսկ գերազանցում էր 90%-ը!!!!:
> Միանշանակ համամիտ եմ` չելիսն խաղում էր Մոուրինյոական Ինտերի խաղը ու փաստացի ոչ թե այդ խաղը հաջողվեց, այլ Բարսայի գոլահարները ձախողվեցին:
> Ու ընդհանրապես ՉԼ այս առաջնությունում վիճակագրությունը շատ բան է ասում: Չհաշված այդ խաղը Չեխը կատարել էր 43 սեյվ, իսկ Վալդեսն ընդամենը 9 !!! Ու հաշվի առնելով, որ բաց թողնված գոլերով համարյա հավասար են խաղացել, կարելի է ասել, որ բարսայի պաշտպանությունը մի քանի անգամ գերազանցում է Չելսիին: Բայց արի ու տես, որ Չելսին այդ խաղում արանքը ճղեց: Ինչպես ասում են` գնդակը կլոր է 
> Ես նույնպես համոզված եմ, որ  Կապում Չելսին նույն խաղաոճն է ընտրելու, քանի որ այլ տարբերակ չունի: Եթե մի քիչ բաց խաղա ջարդը կտան: Բայց բարսայի խնդիրը բարդացել է նրանով, որ պիտի անպայման 2 գնդակի տարբերությամբ հաղթի, կամ էլ գոնե նվազագույն հաշվով հաղթի, որ լրացուցիչ ժամանակ լինի: Ու հենց խնդիրը դրանով էլ բարդանում է` պիտի գոլեր խփեն, ինչը վերջերս այդքան էլ լավ չի ստացվում կատալոնացիների մոտ: Ընենց չի, որ չեն խփում, բայց մի 20-25 հատ պահից 2, առավելագույնը 3-ն են սկսել օգտագործել:
> Ամեն դեպքում Բարսայի երկրպագուները հավատացած են, որ կտեսնեն իրենց սիրելի թիմի հաղթանակը ոչ միայն 1/2-ում, այլև եզրափակիչում 
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Բարսելոն-ռեալ խաղը շատ բա ցույց կտա: ՉԼ-ում Ռեալը այս վերջերս նույնպես գոլառատությամբ չի փայլում: Սակայն Իսպանիայի առաջնության վերջին տուրերում ավելի շատ է գոլեր խփել, քան Բարսելոնը:


 Լրիվ համաձայն եմ ))) Այ սա օբյեկտիվ ու ճիշտ կարծիք էր: Ուղղակի դե ռոբոտ չեն, որ ամեն խաղում արդյունավետության ռեկորդներ խփեն: Բարսան,Ռեալը,Բավարիան,Չելսին  իրանց արդյունավետության շնորհիվ են որ հասել են կիսաեզրափակիչ:Կիսաեզրափակիչն էլ ամեն թիմի համար էլ արդեն լուրջ հաջողություն ա կարծում եմ: Ուղղակի մարդը մեկ-մեկ հոգնում ա ու կանգնում ա,էտ կանգնելն էլ շատ ժամանակ օգնում ա որպեսզի նոր թարմության ժամանակը գա )))

----------


## Varzor

> Մի խոսքով ով ինչ ուզում ա ասի, համարյա մեկ ա իմ համար, որտև ի տարբերություն դ զեզ իմ համար ԷԴ խաղում գրագետ պաշտպանվելն ու  հաղթանակը ավելի կարևոր եին քան սիրուն խաղի անիմաստ փորձերն ու պարտությունը. Ու վաբշե ամենաուժեղ թիմը պետք ա հաղթի ցանկացած մարտավարությամբ խաղացող ցանկացած թիմի, ու եթե պարտվում ա ուրեմն ինքն ա մեղավոր ու պետք չի մեղքը մրցակցի տակտիկայի վրա գցել: փաստն էն ա որ Չելսին հակախաղ գտավ Բարսայի համար ու էդ տարբերակն աշխատեց, իսկ էդ "սուպերմեգաաստղերը" տենց էլ չերևացին. Կատալոնիայի Աստված Խավիին Oբի Միկելը նենց էր պահել, մենակ փոխարինվելուց երևաց


 :Jpit: 
Եղբայր, քո տեսակետը հասկանալի է` ֆուտբոլի մեջ գնահատում ես արդյունքը: Իսկ ես սիրում եմ *դիտարժան* խաղեր, քանի որ խաղերը *դիտում եմ*, ոչ թե դրանց մասնակցում կամ էլ արդյունքների վրա խաղադրույքներ կատարում: Այ երբ որ ես եմ խաղում, այն էլ մրցաշարում, առավել կարևորում եմ արդյունքը, հետո նոր անդրադառնոււմ դիտարժանությանը  :Wink:  Ու բնականաբար խաղի դիտարժանությունն ավելանում է գոլերի թվին ու իրականացմանը զուգընթաց (մնացած դիտարժանությունն ապահովում են գեղեցիկ փոխանցումները, անհատական գործողություններն ու հնարքները, պաշտպանական գործողություննեը` հարված փակել, գրոհ խափանել և այն): Իսկ եթե դիտարժանությամբ հանդերձ խաղը նաև տալիս է ցանկալի արդյունք, ապա էլ ավելի լավ:
Սովորաբար ցանկացած հանդիպում նայելիս երկրպագում եմ  (ախմախ բառ է, ավելի լավ է "բալետ" անեմ  :LOL:  ) այն թիմին, որն ավելի դիտարժան է խաղում` եթե ազգային գործոնը չկա (խաղում է ՀՀ հավաքականը կամ էլ հայկական ակումբ): Սակայն կան բացառություններ, կան թիմեր որոնց խաղը չեմ սիրում ոչ թե դիտարժանության պակասի, այլ զուտ պահվածքի հետ կապված` դաշտում, թե դաշտից դուրս:
Կոնկրետ Բարսելոնա-Չելսի խաղը միանշանակ դիտարժան էր: Ու դա գալիս էր ոչ միայն Բարսելոնից, քանի որ խաղադաշտում երկու թիմեր են: Խաղը բավականին կոռեկտ էր, ինչը նույնպես նպաստում էր դիտմանը: Այ որ գոլերը քիչ եղան` ափսոս: Ինձ համար բնավ միևնույն էր, թե ով կհաղթի, կարևորը որ դիտեմ դիտարժան և հետաքրքիր խաղ: Ու *Չելսին հաղթեց դիտարժան ու ինտրիգային խաղում*: Ես էլ հավեսով դիտեցի այդ խաղը:

Քեզ հետ համամիտ եմ` եթե թիմը պարտվում է, ապա առաջին մեղավորըբ հենց ինքն է, դե երկրորդ, ոչ պակաս "մեղավորը" հաղթողն է, որը չթողեց որ իրեն հաղթեն  :Wink: 
Բայց համամիտ չեմ, որ Չելսին հակախաղ *գտավ* Բարսայի խաղին: Չելսին ուղղակի ընտրել էր իր համար այդ խաղում *միակ հնարավոր այն տակտիկան, որը կարող էր թույլ տալ չպարտվել* Բարսելոնին: Իսկ Բարսելոնը ինքն իր ստեղծած պահերը չռեալիզացնելով, ինչպես նաև պաշտպանությունում մեկ անգամ լուրջ թերանալով հնարավորություն տվեց Չելսիիին "պոկել" հաղթանակն այդ հետաքրքիր հանդիպումում:

Սենց ասեմ` Չելսին "խաղադրույք" կատարեց կուռ պաշտպանական տակտկայի վրա և շահեց  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ.
Քանի որ չեմ հանդիսնաում կոնկրետ ոչ մի թիմի երկրպագուն, ապա կարողանում եմ ավելի անաչառ գնահատել այն, ինչ տեսնում եմ, մանավանդ, որ ֆուտբոլ խաղալուց այդքան էլ հեռու չեմ  :Wink:

----------

Altair (21.04.2012), ARam Grig (20.04.2012), Lusinamara (20.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Մի խոսքով ով ինչ ուզում ա ասի, համարյա մեկ ա իմ համար, որտև ի տարբերություն դ զեզ իմ համար ԷԴ խաղում գրագետ պաշտպանվելն ու  հաղթանակը ավելի կարևոր եին քան սիրուն խաղի անիմաստ փորձերն ու պարտությունը. Ու վաբշե ամենաուժեղ թիմը պետք ա հաղթի ցանկացած մարտավարությամբ խաղացող ցանկացած թիմի, ու եթե պարտվում ա ուրեմն ինքն ա մեղավոր ու պետք չի մեղքը մրցակցի տակտիկայի վրա գցել: փաստն էն ա որ Չելսին հակախաղ գտավ Բարսայի համար ու էդ տարբերակն աշխատեց, իսկ էդ "սուպերմեգաաստղերը" տենց էլ չերևացին. Կատալոնիայի Աստված Խավիին Oբի Միկելը նենց էր պահել, մենակ փոխարինվելուց երևաց


 Եթե ֆանտաստիկ կերպով Բարսայի խաղացողների հարվածներից (2 դարպասաձող) Չելսիի բախտը չբերեր լրիվ ուրիշ բան կասեիր չէ?Քո համար իմաստի ու անիմաստի տարբերությունը միլիմետրերն են չէ :Xeloq: ? Անիմաստ կլիներ եթե շատ քիչ հարվածներ անեին կամ քիչ գրոհեին ու քիչ ձգտեին: Բայց Բարսելոնան շատ լավ խաղաց: 10 բալանոց համակարգով գնահատում եմ 8: Էն 2 բալը զուտ գոլային պահերը չիրացնելու համար ա: Ֆուտբոլում քո համար ՕԳԳ-ն մենակ գոլերն ա? Համաձայն եմ որ ամենակարևորը Գոլն ա,բայց ՕԳԳ-ն նաև լավ հարվածներն ու լավ կատարած փոխանցումներն ա: Բարսելոնան շատ իմաստալից խաղ ա խաղացել` 74 % տարածքային առավելություն,24 հարված դարպասին ,փոխանցումները 805-ը 250-ի դիմաց ու ուշադրություն ` Խավին կատարել ա 128 ճիշտ փոխանցում.իսկ էտ քո ասած Օբի Միկելը ընդամենը 32 :Sad: Եթե Խավին քեզ չի երևացել,ինձ ավելին քան երևացել ա,վիճակագրությունն ա ասում :Jpit:  Եթե չհաշվենք Չելսսիի մի կերպ քերած,90 րոպեյվա ընթացքում ընդամենը 1 անգամ ուղիղ կատարած հարվածը դարպասին ու Բարսելոնայի էտքան վտանգավոր պահերն ու էտքան շատ հարվածները,ուրեմն Չելսիի ՕԳԳ-ն ոչ թե ԶՐՈ ա,այլ ՄԻՆՈՒՍ -589 !!! 

Ինչ եղել եղել ա,մենք ընդունում ենք,որ պարտության հիմնական պատճառը հենց մեր չիրացրած բազմաթիվ պահերն էր ու եթե կարծում ես, որ հակախաղ ա գտել Չելսին,խորհուրդ կտայի շատ չշտապեիր,դեռ Կամպ Նոու կա,հակախաղի հակախաղ էլ կա,կամ էլ պետք չի վերջինը,ուղղակի պետք ա նույն ձև խաղալ միայն մեկ տարբերությամբ` իրացնել Գոլային պահերը: :Smile:

----------


## Lusinamara

> Բայց համամիտ չեմ, որ Չելսին հակախաղ *գտավ* Բարսայի խաղին: Չելսին ուղղակի ընտրել էր իր համար այդ խաղում *միակ հնարավոր այն տակտիկան, որը կարող էր թույլ տալ չպարտվել* Բարսելոնին:


 Չելսին իր գործը չէր անում, այլ խանգարում էր, որպեսզի Բարսան իրենն անի :Jpit:  Իմ կարծիքով Չելսիի բախտը բերեց միայն այնքանով, որ երկու րոպե էր ավելացրել մրցավարը,, Իսկ գոլի պահով, ընդհանուր խաղով ու Չեխի խաղով չեմ ասի բախտը բերեց, իրենք կարողացան...դարպասաձողերն էլ դե ամեն խաղում էլ լինում է, որը դիպուկահարից է կախված, ոչ թե բախտի հարց է...)))

----------

Varzor (20.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Եղբայր, քո տեսակետը հասկանալի է` ֆուտբոլի մեջ գնահատում ես արդյունքը: Իսկ ես սիրում եմ *դիտարժան* խաղեր, քանի որ խաղերը *դիտում եմ*, ոչ թե դրանց մասնակցում կամ էլ արդյունքների վրա խաղադրույքներ կատարում: Այ երբ որ ես եմ խաղում, այն էլ մրցաշարում, առավել կարևորում եմ արդյունքը, հետո նոր անդրադառնոււմ դիտարժանությանը  Ու բնականաբար խաղի դիտարժանությունն ավելանում է գոլերի թվին ու իրականացմանը զուգընթաց (մնացած դիտարժանությունն ապահովում են գեղեցիկ փոխանցումները, անհատական գործողություններն ու հնարքները, պաշտպանական գործողություննեը` հարված փակել, գրոհ խափանել և այն): Իսկ եթե դիտարժանությամբ հանդերձ խաղը նաև տալիս է ցանկալի արդյունք, ապա էլ ավելի լավ:
> Սովորաբար ցանկացած հանդիպում նայելիս երկրպագում եմ  (ախմախ բառ է, ավելի լավ է "բալետ" անեմ  ) այն թիմին, որն ավելի դիտարժան է խաղում` եթե ազգային գործոնը չկա (խաղում է ՀՀ հավաքականը կամ էլ հայկական ակումբ): Սակայն կան բացառություններ, կան թիմեր որոնց խաղը չեմ սիրում ոչ թե դիտարժանության պակասի, այլ զուտ պահվածքի հետ կապված` դաշտում, թե դաշտից դուրս:
> Կոնկրետ Բարսելոնա-Չելսի խաղը միանշանակ դիտարժան էր: Ու դա գալիս էր ոչ միայն Բարսելոնից, քանի որ խաղադաշտում երկու թիմեր են: Խաղը բավականին կոռեկտ էր, ինչը նույնպես նպաստում էր դիտմանը: Այ որ գոլերը քիչ եղան` ափսոս: Ինձ համար բնավ միևնույն էր, թե ով կհաղթի, կարևորը որ դիտեմ դիտարժան և հետաքրքիր խաղ: Ու *Չելսին հաղթեց դիտարժան ու ինտրիգային խաղում*: Ես էլ հավեսով դիտեցի այդ խաղը:
> 
> Քեզ հետ համամիտ եմ` եթե թիմը պարտվում է, ապա առաջին մեղավորըբ հենց ինքն է, դե երկրորդ, ոչ պակաս "մեղավորը" հաղթողն է, որը չթողեց որ իրեն հաղթեն 
> Բայց համամիտ չեմ, որ Չելսին հակախաղ *գտավ* Բարսայի խաղին: Չելսին ուղղակի ընտրել էր իր համար այդ խաղում *միակ հնարավոր այն տակտիկան, որը կարող էր թույլ տալ չպարտվել* Բարսելոնին: Իսկ Բարսելոնը ինքն իր ստեղծած պահերը չռեալիզացնելով, ինչպես նաև պաշտպանությունում մեկ անգամ լուրջ թերանալով հնարավորություն տվեց Չելսիիին "պոկել" հաղթանակն այդ հետաքրքիր հանդիպումում:
> 
> Սենց ասեմ` Չելսին "խաղադրույք" կատարեց կուռ պաշտպանական տակտկայի վրա և շահեց 
> 
> ...


 Էլի համաձայն եմ,ավելացնելու բան չունեմ  :Smile: ,ուղղակի մի բան.Լոնդոնի ամբողջ 90 րոպեյվա ընթացքում Չելսին ընդամենը մեկ գրոհ ա դիտարժան խաղացել (պատալոկ 2) կամ քարը տրաքի 2 :Jpit: ,մնացած ամբողջ խաղի ընթացում Բարսան էր գրոհում:Էտ նշանակում ա չէ որ Բարսելոնայի շնորհիվ էր խաղը դիտարժան :Smile: ? Չելսին ընդամենը մի քանի վարկյան ա դիտարժան խաղացել,ամբողջ խաղում Լոնդոնի դարպասներն էին պաշտպանում (ու պրիտոմ մենակ անգլիացիները չեին,մադրիդիստներն էին,ովքեր մոռացած Ռեալի ավելի քան ԱՐԺԱՆԻ ՊԱՐՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ Բավարիայից,նաֆս էին ուղարկում около էկրան )  :LOL:  Մի խոսքով Բարսան Ֆուտբոլ խաղաց,Չելսին Ֆուտ խաղաց մենակ :Jpit:  ,բայց հաղթեց,ոչինչ կյանքում ամեն ինչ պատահում ա:

----------

Altair (21.04.2012), Varzor (20.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Չելսին իր գործը չէր անում, այլ խանգարում էր, որպեսզի Բարսան իրենն անի Իմ կարծիքով Չելսիի բախտը բերեց միայն այնքանով, որ երկու րոպե էր ավելացրել մրցավարը,, Իսկ գոլի պահով, ընդհանուր խաղով ու Չեխի խաղով չեմ ասի բախտը բերեց, իրենք կարողացան...դարպասաձողերն էլ դե ամեն խաղում էլ լինում է, որը դիպուկահարից է կախված, ոչ թե բախտի հարց է...)))


 Կարդա Լուս Ջան )))

http://www.championat.com/football/_...lja-vsekh.html

----------

Lusinamara (20.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> ուրեմն Չելսիի ՕԳԳ-ն ոչ թե ԶՐՈ ա,այլ ՄԻՆՈՒՍ -589 !!!


Եղբայր, Բարսայի երկրպագու լինելով հանդերձ, մնացածը լավ ես գրել, բայց ես մի հատվածը ուղղակի չի տեղավորվում մաթեմատիկայի կանոններ մեջ  :Jpit: 
ՕԳԳ-ն կամ մասերով է 0-1 միջակայքում, կամ էլ տոկոսներով` առավելագույնը 100%: Բացասակայն լի լինում:  :LOL: 
Իսկ ֆուտբոլիստ հարձակվողի արդյունավետության ՕԳԳ-ն որոշվում է հետևյալ չափանիշներով` քանի գոլային փոխանցում է կատարել, քանի ստացած գոլային փոխանցման արդյունքում է հարվածել դարպասի ուղղությամբ, դրանցիցի քանիսն է եղել դարպասին, քանիսն է եղել դիպուկ` քանի գոլ է խփել:
Ու եթե մի հարձակվողը 2 հարվածից 1-ը գոլ է խփել, իսկ մյուսը 24 հարվածից` 0, ուրեմն առաջինն ավելի արդյունավետ է:
Ի դեպ պետք չի դարպասաձողին դիպած հարվածները համարել "դարպասաձողը փրկեց": Է թող ընենց խփեր, որ դարպասաձողին չկպներ  :Pardon:

----------


## Varzor

> Էլի համաձայն եմ,ավելացնելու բան չունեմ ,ուղղակի մի բան.Լոնդոնի ամբողջ 90 րոպեյվա ընթացքում Չելսին ընդամենը մեկ գրոհ ա դիտարժան խաղացել (պատալոկ 2) կամ քարը տրաքի 2,մնացած ամբողջ խաղի ընթացում Բարսան էր գրոհում:Էտ նշանակում ա չէ որ Բարսելոնայի շնորհիվ էր խաղը դիտարժան? Չելսին ընդամենը մի քանի վարկյան ա դիտարժան խաղացել,ամբողջ խաղում Լոնդոնի դարպասներն էին պաշտպանում (ու պրիտոմ մենակ անգլիացիները չեին,մադրիդիստներն էին,ովքեր մոռացած Ռեալի ավելի քան ԱՐԺԱՆԻ ՊԱՐՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ Բավարիայից,նաֆս էին ուղարկում около էկրան )  Մի խոսքով Բարսան Ֆուտբոլ խաղաց,Չելսին Ֆուտ խաղաց մենակ ,բայց հաղթեց,ոչինչ կյանքում ամեն ինչ պատահում ա:


 :Jpit: 
Եղբայր, էլի ինձ չհասկացար: Ինձ համար, որպես ոչ երկրպագուի, հեչ կարևոր չէր, թե դիտարժանությունը ումից էր գալիս: Բայց խաղը չի կարող դիտարժան լինել մենակ մի թիմի պատճառով, քանի որ *երկուսն են դաշտում*:
Բարսելոնը խաղաց այնքան դիտարժան, որքանով որ նրան դա թույլ տվեց անել Չելսիի խաղը` ամեն ինչ փոխկապակցված է: Ու ընդհանրապես. մի թիմը իր կարողությունններից ելնելով խաղում է այնքնան, որքնա դա նրան թույլ է տալիս դիմացի թիմը, ըդ որում դա փոխադարձ է:
Բարսան խաղաց այնքնա, որքան որ իրեն դա թույլ տվեց Չելսին, և հակառակը` Չելսին խաղաց այնքնա, որքան որ իրեն դա թույլ տվեց Բարսան:
Չելսին Բարսային "թույլ տվեց" 24 հարված, իսկ Բարսան ընդամենը մեկը, բայց եհնց էդ մեկն էլ ճակատագրական եղավ  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ.
Տնաշեն, հիմա որ Հայաստան-Իտալիա խաղին մերոնք 90ր պաշտպանվեն ու մի հատ գոլ "քերելով" հաղթեն դեմ կլինես?  :Wink:  Թե կասես "արժանի չէին"?

----------


## ARam Grig

> Եղբայր, Բարսայի երկրպագու լինելով հանդերձ, մնացածը լավ ես գրել, բայց ես մի հատվածը ուղղակի չի տեղավորվում մաթեմատիկայի կանոններ մեջ 
> ՕԳԳ-ն կամ մասերով է 0-1 միջակայքում, կամ էլ տոկոսներով` առավելագույնը 100%: Բացասակայն լի լինում: 
> Իսկ ֆուտբոլիստ հարձակվողի արդյունավետության ՕԳԳ-ն որոշվում է հետևյալ չափանիշներով` քանի գոլային փոխանցում է կատարել, քանի ստացած գոլային փոխանցման արդյունքում է հարվածել դարպասի ուղղությամբ, դրանցիցի քանիսն է եղել դարպասին, քանիսն է եղել դիպուկ` քանի գոլ է խփել:
> Ու եթե մի հարձակվողը 2 հարվածից 1-ը գոլ է խփել, իսկ մյուսը 24 հարվածից` 0, ուրեմն առաջինն ավելի արդյունավետ է:
> Ի դեպ պետք չի դարպասաձողին դիպած հարվածները համարել "դարպասաձողը փրկեց": Է թող ընենց խփեր, որ դարպասաձողին չկպներ


 Գիտեմ որ մինուսով չի լինում,էտ փոխաբերական իմաստով եմ գրել :Jpit: : Ուղղակի ինչպես տեսանք Չելսին չհաշված էտ մի պահի ահավոր վատ էր հարձակվում=Չեր հարձակվում,ՕԳԳ-ից ինչն ա մնում? Պաշտպանությունը? Եթե Բարսայի էտքան Գոլային պահերը,լավ համարյա գոլային փոխանցումներն ու հարվածնորը իրա լոգիկաըով զրո են,ապա Չելսիի պաշտպանության ՕԳԳ-ն զրոից քիչ ա,հաշվի առնելով 24 կատարված հարվածները իրանց դարպասին: Էտ եմ ուզում ասեմ:

----------


## Varzor

> Գիտեմ որ մինուսով չի լինում,էտ փոխաբերական իմաստով եմ գրել: Ուղղակի ինչպես տեսանք Չելսին չհաշված էտ մի պահի ահավոր վատ էր հարձակվում=Չեր հարձակվում,ՕԳԳ-ից ինչն ա մնում? Պաշտպանությունը? Եթե Բարսայի էտքան Գոլային պահերը,լավ համարյա գոլային փոխանցումներն ու հարվածնորը իրա լոգիկաըով զրո են,ապա Չելսիի պաշտպանության ՕԳԳ-ն զրոից քիչ ա,հաշվի առնելով 24 կատարված հարվածները իրանց դարպասին: Էտ եմ ուզում ասեմ:


Այո, զուտ Չելսիի պաշտպանության OԳԳ-ն ցածր էր, բայց քանի որ Բարսայի էլ գոլ խփելու ՕԳԳ-ն էր 0, դրա համար էլ տենց եղավ  :Wink:

----------


## John

Վարզոր եղբայր, լրիվ համամիտ եմ արածներիդ հետ, ու նենց չի որ ասեմ համամիտ եմ ու սկսեմ լիքը ասածներիդ հակասող բաներ ասել, ոնց որ Արամն ա անում :-Դ մենակ մի բան, նենց չի որ ինձ համար արդյունքն է միշտ առաջնային ) ես Չելսիին եմ երկրպագում, բայց Չելսի-Արսենալ (3-5) ու Տոտենհեմ-Չելսի (1-5) խաղերից նույն չափ դրական հիշողություններ ունեմ, որտև կայֆ խաղեր էին երկուսն էլ, բայց Անգլիայի առաջնության 38 խաղերից մեկի արդյունքն  ու Անգլիայի Լիգայի գավաթում հաղթելն ու պարտվելը էնքան կարևոր չեն ինձ համար, ինչքան ՉԼ-ի ֆինալ դուրս գալ-չգալը, ու հենց ստեղ ա, որ արդյունքը առաջնային ա, որտև թանկ բան ա նժարին դրած. Ու հաստատ ավելի գերադասելի ա ինձ համար սենց խաղով հաղթի Բարսային քան թե ռոմանտիկ խաղով կրվի:

----------

Varzor (23.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Տնաշեն, հիմա որ Հայաստան-Իտալիա խաղին մերոնք 90ր պաշտպանվեն ու մի հատ գոլ "քերելով" հաղթեն դեմ կլինես?  Թե կասես "արժանի չէին"?


 Որ Հայաստանը նույն ձև խաղա,ոնցոր երեկ Չելսին ես ուրախ չեմ լինի:Կարամ մի բան հաստատ ասեմ,Հայաստանը Եվրոպայի ընտրական փուլում հազար անգամ ավելի լավ էր խաղում քան երեկ Չելսին  :LOL:  Ճիշտ ա ես ուրախ կլինեմ որ հաշիվը մեր օգտին ա,ոնցոր Ջոնը,*բայց ուու~ր ա?ու~ու~ր ա? Ուրա Էքսպրեսիան? Ուր՞ա էմոցիան ?* Ուր ա Ֆուտբոլի գեղեցկությունը?? Մի խոսքով է...

----------


## ARam Grig

> Այո, զուտ Չելսիի պաշտպանության OԳԳ-ն ցածր էր, բայց քանի որ Բարսայի էլ գոլ խփելու ՕԳԳ-ն էր 0, դրա համար էլ տենց եղավ


 Հա բայց չի կարելի ասել,որ Բարսայի խաղում ընդհանուր ՕԳԳ-ն զրո էր: Կոնկրետ գոլ խփելունը հա,բայց տղեքը ձգտում էին,տղեքը պայքարում էին,տղեքը պահեր էին ստեղծում,վիզ էին դնում  ու քո նման օբյեկտիվ երկրպագուներին դիտարժանություն էին պարգևում Վարզոր ջան վերջ ի վերջո :Smile:  Չի կարելի էտքան անհարգալից վերաբերմունք ցուցաբերել ֆուտբոլի հանդեպ ու չգնահատել այդ ամենը...

----------


## ARam Grig

Չեմպիոնների լիգայի շրջանակներում կայացած «Չելսի»-«Բարսելոնա» հանդիպման ընթացքում բոլորս ականատես եղանք Դիդիեր Դրոգբայի գեղեցիկ և անկրկնելի «վնասվածքներին»: Բացի գոլ խփելուց Կոդ'իվուարցին կարողանում է նաև ընկած մնալ խոտածածկին և թավալ գալ:

Ռունին իր Twitter-յան պատին գրել է հետևյալ նախադասությունը.

«Դրոգբա, դու հիանալի խաղացող ես, բայց բավական է ընկնես խոտածածկին եւ թավալ գաս։ Բարձրացիր եւ ֆուտբոլ խաղա»,- գրել էր Ռունին: :LOL: 

Կոդ' իվուարցի «Վոժձ»-ի` Դրոգբայի խաղին անդրադարձել է նաեւ «Լիվերպուլի» նախկին ֆուտբոլիստ Ռոբի Ֆաուլերը, ով Twitter-ի իր էջում գրել է. «Միգուցե Դրոգբան այլ չափսի խաղակոշիկներ էր հագել։ Նա անընդհատ վայր էր ընկնում»։ :Jpit: 

Ինչպես նշում է The Sun-ը, Ամստերդամի «Այաքսի» Հոլանդացի պաշտպան Գրեգորի վան դեր Վիլն էլ իր կողմից ավելացրել է. «Դրոգբան շատ ծիծաղելի տեսք ունի խոտածածկի վրա։ Նա չպետք է ոտքի կանգնի և ֆուտբոլ խաղա»,-գրել է նա: :LOL: 

Դրոգբայի խաղը մեկնաբանել է նաև նախկինում շատ հայտնի Անգլիացի մրցավար Գրեմ Պոլլը:

«Մրցավարը պետք է տեսներ, որ Դրոգբան խաղտում է «Բարսելոնայի» խաղի  ռիթմը իր «վնասվածքներով», որոնցից առավել ակնհայտը երկրորդ խաղակեսում էր: Մրցավարը տեղին չգտավ Դրոգբային զգուշացնել, բայց հաջորդ խաղում պետք է նման բան չլինի: Երբ ես ժամանակին սպասարկում էի UEFA-ի գավաթը, «Սևիլիա»-«Օսասունա» խաղի ժամանակ ֆուտբոլիստները իրենց այնպես էին պահում, ինչպես Դրոգբան: Դա  գեղեցիկ չէր դիտվում, բայց էֆեկտիվ էր: Չեմ զարմանա, եթե պատասխան խաղի մրցավարը Իտալացի  լինի, ով կհետևի ամեն ինչին»,-եզրափակել է Պոլլը:

*Նախկինում հայտնի ֆուտբոլիստ Գարի Լինեկերը շտապել է շնորհավորել Դրոգբային: Կարծեցիք գոլի առիթով՞ : Ամենեվին ոչ: «Շնորհավորում եմ Դրոգբային,քանի որ նա վայր չի ընկել խաղից հետո կայացած մամլո ասուլիսի ժամանակ: Զարմանալի է,բայց հավատացեք նա կարողացել է ոտքի վրա երկար կանգնած մնալ»,- եզրափակել է Լինեկերը *

----------

Lusinamara (20.04.2012)

----------


## John

Ինչքան աբիժնիկ կա չի ալարել ու իրա "հեղինակավոր" կարծիքն ա հայտնել, իրականում Դրոգբան էնքան "սիմուլյանտություն" արեց, ոտքի վնասվածք ստացավ, Արսենալի դեմ չի խաղալու, Բարսայի հետ էլ հարց ա...

----------

Life (21.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Ինչքան աբիժնիկ կա չի ալարել ու իրա "հեղինակավոր" կարծիքն ա հայտնել, իրականում Դրոգբան էնքան "սիմուլյանտություն" արեց, ոտքի վնասվածք ստացավ, Արսենալի դեմ չի խաղալու, Բարսայի հետ էլ հարց ա...


  Այ ցավտ տանեմ ինչ աբիժնիկ,մարդիկ իրանց աչքի տեսածն են ասում: Իսկ էտ "վնասվածքը" շատ հնարավոր ա որ կատարյալ սուտ ա:Նպատակն էլ էն ա,որ էտ խայտառակությունից մի ձև դուրս գա: Բայց դե մարդիկ միամիտ չեն (մեղմ ասած  :LOL: )

----------


## John

> Այ ցավտ տանեմ ինչ աբիժնիկ,մարդիկ իրանց աչքի տեսածն են ասում: Իսկ էտ "վնասվածքը" շատ հնարավոր ա որ կատարյալ սուտ ա:Նպատակն էլ էն ա,որ էտ խայտառակությունից մի ձև դուրս գա: Բայց դե մարդիկ միամիտ չեն (մեղմ ասած )


Արամ ջան քո կարծիքով էդ "խայտառակությունից" խուսափելը ավելի կարևոր ա քան թե Դրոգբայի մասնակցությունը տենց կարևոր Լոնդոնյան դերբիին... Ինչ որ չեմ հավատում) աբիժնիկ ա, ով որ պատմություն ա սարքել սրանից, քո մեջբերած հոդվածի հեղինակը, ով մի երկու կոպեկի խաթր Այաքսի "հայտնի ֆուտբոլիստ" Վանդեր Վիլի twitter-ի էջում լրված օրերով սպասում ա ինչ ա ասելու էդի, որ հոդվածի մեջ գրի

----------


## ARam Grig

Ոշադրություն էս քո խոսքերն ա.   *ես սիրում եմ, որ արդարությամբ են հաղթում ու տղամարդկությամբ, այ դրա համար եմ Անգլիական ֆուտբոլ սիրում՝ մեջը անսահման տղամարդկություն կա, ուժային պայքար, մրցավարներն էլ տղա են, ոչ թե ոմանց նման ամեն խաղից առաջ մանր կանոնները մտնեն վերանայեն, որ մարդ ես՝ մեկը հանկարծ փչի հակառակորդի ֆուտբոլիստի ուղղությամբ՝ իմանան ինչ պատիժ տան դրա համար..... զզվում եմ ղզիկներից՝ իրանց տեղը ֆուտբոլի դաշտը չի՝ թող գնան բալետ պարեն... *  

Դրոգբան քո սիրած անգլիական ֆուտբոլի հեղինակությունը գետնով տվեց իրա պահվածքով:

Ես էլ եմ զզվում ղզիկներից ու իրոք իրանց տեղը բալետի պարկետն ա: :Smile:

----------


## John

Արամ ջան ուժի մեջ ա իմ ասածները :-) Նապոլիի հետ խաղի վերջում որ տեսա Դրոգբայի սիմուլյանտությունը ահավոր աչքիցս ընկավ. Բայց Բարսայի հետ խաղում չեմ կարծում որ ձև էր բռնել, ուղղակի արի չմոռանանք որ 3 օր առաջ դրանից Տոտենհեմի հետ 90 րոպե խաղացել էր ու չմոռանանք որ 34 տարեկան ա ու էդ եթե պաշտպանի համար նորմալ տարիք ա, միջազգային կլասսի հարձակողի համար շատ ա. Չեմ բացառում, որ հնարաոր ա երբեմն չափն անցնում էր, բայց 2 անգամ հաստատ տեսա, որ Բուսկետսը գյոզերով խփեց ոտին

----------


## ARam Grig

Դե չեմ ասում միշտ առանց պատճառ ա ընկել,բայց դե... լավ անցանք,սպասենք պատասխան խաղին  :Wink:  

Պետքա հոգեբանորեն ու ֆիզիկապես տրամադրվեմ Կլասսիկոյին :Jpit:  Էսօրվա խաղից էլ ա նաև կախված պատասխան խաղի ընթացքը: Ամենակարևոր շաբաթը սեզոնում  :Cool:

----------


## John

> Դե չեմ ասում միշտ առանց պատճառ ա ընկել,բայց դե... լավ անցանք,սպասենք պատասխան խաղին  
> 
> Պետքա հոգեբանորեն ու ֆիզիկապես տրամադրվեմ Կլասսիկոյին Էսօրվա խաղից էլ ա նաև կախված պատասխան խաղի ընթացքը: Ամենակարևոր շաբաթը սեզոնում


Լավ ախպերս, պատրաստվի, չխանգարեմ քեզ, էսօր վայելի խաղը, վաղը վերլուծի համապատասխան թեմայում, երկուշաբթի կվերադառնանք ստեղ  :LOL:  Ես էլ գնամ տեսնեմ ոնց ենք պատրաստվու մԱրսենալի հարցերը լուծել  :Smile:

----------


## ARam Grig

> Լավ ախպերս, պատրաստվի, չխանգարեմ քեզ, էսօր վայելի խաղը, վաղը վերլուծի համապատասխան թեմայում, երկուշաբթի կվերադառնանք ստեղ  Ես էլ գնամ տեսնեմ ոնց ենք պատրաստվու մԱրսենալի հարցերը լուծել


 Արսենալի հետ խաղը բացի նրանից որ դերբի ա ուրիշ կարևորություն ունի աղյուսակի հետ կապված?)  Էս վերջերս չեմ հետևում ԱՊԼ-ին,դրա համար տեղյակ չեմ

----------


## John

> Արսենալի հետ խաղը բացի նրանից որ դերբի ա ուրիշ կարևորություն ունի աղյուսակի հետ կապված?)  Էս վերջերս չեմ հետևում ԱՊԼ-ին,դրա համար տեղյակ չեմ


6րդ տեղում ա էս պահին Չելսին ու 5 խաղ ա մնացել, եթե չհաղթի՝ ստիպված պտի ՉԼ-ում հաղթի որ մյուս տարի էլ ՉԼ-ում խաղա  :LOL:  Արսենալի համար էլ կարևոր ա, որ 3րդ տեղում ամրապնդվի, ՉԼ-ի խմբային խաղա մյուս տարի միանգամից




> 1	Ман.Ю	34	82
> 2	Ман.Сити	34	77
> 3	Арсенал	34	64
> 4	Тоттенхэм	33	59
> 5	Ньюкасл	33	59
> 6	Челси	33	57

----------


## ARam Grig

> 6րդ տեղում ա էս պահին Չելսին ու 5 խաղ ա մնացել, եթե չհաղթի՝ ստիպված պտի ՉԼ-ում հաղթի որ մյուս տարի էլ ՉԼ-ում խաղա  Արսենալի համար էլ կարևոր ա, որ 3րդ տեղում ամրապնդվի, ՉԼ-ի խմբային խաղա մյուս տարի միանգամից


 Պարզա,դե ոնցոր ռուսն ա ասում удачи դերբիում  :Smile: 

Լիվերպուլն էլի ներքևներում ա փաստորեն(( Ափսոս,սիմպատիչնիյ թիմ ա,Անգլիայից իրանց կողմից եմ  :Wink:

----------

John (21.04.2012), Lusinamara (21.04.2012)

----------


## John

> Պարզա,դե ոնցոր ռուսն ա ասում удачи դերբիում 
> 
> Լիվերպուլն էլի ներքևներում ա փաստորեն(( Ափսոս,սիմպատիչնիյ թիմ ա,Անգլիայից իրանց կողմից եմ


Շնոհակալություններս, Լիվերպուլը լավ ա գավաթի ֆինալ մնավ, Եվրոլիգա կխաղա, 8րդ տեղ ա առաջնությունում, Բարսային էլ հաջողություն Կլասսիկոյում  :Wink:

----------

Altair (21.04.2012), ARam Grig (21.04.2012), Lusinamara (21.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Շնոհակալություններս, Լիվերպուլը լավ ա գավաթի ֆինալ մնավ, Եվրոլիգա կխաղա, 8րդ տեղ ա առաջնությունում, Բարսային էլ հաջողություն Կլասսիկոյում


  Gracias !  :Hi:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Շնոհակալություններս, Լիվերպուլը լավ ա գավաթի ֆինալ մնավ, Եվրոլիգա կխաղա, 8րդ տեղ ա առաջնությունում, Բարսային էլ հաջողություն Կլասսիկոյում


Լիվերպյուլը Եվրոլիգայի ուղեգիրը ձեռք բերեց արդեն են ժամանակ, երբ Քարլինգի Գավաթը հաղթեց՝ դրանից հետո արդեն մեծ հաշվով էական չէր առաջնություն որ տեղ կզբաղեղցնեին, տակիտակ լավագույն քառյակ մտնելու ձև չունեին:

----------


## Varzor

> Հա բայց չի կարելի ասել,որ Բարսայի խաղում ընդհանուր ՕԳԳ-ն զրո էր: Կոնկրետ գոլ խփելունը հա,բայց տղեքը ձգտում էին,տղեքը պայքարում էին,տղեքը պահեր էին ստեղծում,վիզ էին դնում  ու քո նման օբյեկտիվ երկրպագուներին դիտարժանություն էին պարգևում Վարզոր ջան վերջ ի վերջո *Չի կարելի էտքան անհարգալից վերաբերմունք ցուցաբերել ֆուտբոլի հանդեպ ու չգնահատել այդ ամենը..*.


Էս էլ ընդամենը ասում էի, որ իրանց գոլ խփելու ՕԳԳ-ն է զրոյական:
Որտեղ տեսար իմ անհարգալից վերաբերմունքը ֆուբոլի հանդեպ?  :Shok: 
Խնդրում եմ ինձ չվերագրել այնպիսի վերաբերմունք, որի հետ ես բացարձակ առնչություն չունեմ  :Angry2: 

Ի դեպ, տեսար, որ Ռեալի հետ խաղի ժամանակ էլ գոլ խփելու ՕԳԳ-ն քաշեց Բարսային? Զգում ես, որ ճշմարտությունը դա է` Բարսան գոլ խփելուց թուլացել է:
Եթե Չելսիի հետ պատասխան խաղին տենց խաղա` գործերը բուրդ են:

----------


## Life

Ես նորից խոսքեր չեմ գտնում,ՀԱ ԼԱ ԼԱ  :Love:  Չելսի  :Love:  :Իսկ ուր են աշխարհի լավագույն թիմն ու լավագույն խաղացողը   :Wink: ...

----------

specialist (25.04.2012), Vaio (25.04.2012), Varzor (25.04.2012)

----------


## Լեո

> Ես նորից խոսքեր չեմ գտնում,ՀԱ ԼԱ ԼԱ  Չելսի  :Իսկ ուր են աշխարհի լավագույն թիմն ու լավագույն խաղացողը  ...


Լավագույն տղերքը էսօր պատվեցին, որովհետև անպարտելիներ ֆուտբոլում չեն լինում: Իսկ որ նրանք աշխարհում լավագույնն են, բազմիցս են ապացուցել  :Smile:

----------

ARam Grig (25.04.2012), Varzor (25.04.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

սենց էլի  :LOL:

----------


## specialist

առաջին գրառումս անեմ էլի ստեղ:Եսօր Չելսին առանց կարևոր պաշտպանի բառից բուն իմաստով 10 հոգով նվաստացրեց բարսային իրա դաշտում:

----------

Vaho (25.04.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

Բայց ուզում եմ նշել՝ հարգանքներս Գվարդիոլային և Բարսայի խաղացողներին, որ խաղից հետո արժանապատիվ իրենց դրսևորեցին և պատշած կերպով շնորհավորեցին Չելսիի ֆուտբոլիստներին:

----------

ARam Grig (25.04.2012), specialist (25.04.2012), Vaho (25.04.2012), Varzor (25.04.2012)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Վաղուց սենց հաճույքով խաղ չէի նայել: Լավ խաղ էր, իրա դժվարության հետ մեկտեղ ծանր խաղ չէր, սիուն խաղ էր: Դատավորից էլ եմ գոհ (չնայած թուրք ա): Ըդհանուր առմամբ բախտի գործոն էլ կար՝ Պիկեի նոկդաունը, Մեսսիի պենալ չխփելը, բայց… Տերրիի ախմախությունից հետո "Չելսին" մի ուրիշ ձև հավաքվեց, կենտրոնացավ ու արեց էն, ինչ երևի չէր անի Տերրիի մասնակցությամբ: Դի Մատտեոն մալադեց, ճիշտ դասավորեց ամեն ինչ, խաղացողներն էլ ապրեն՝ մարզիչի ուստանովկեքը իրականացրին… ափսոս կորուստներ շատ եղան, ֆինալում "Չելսին" լուրջ խաղացողների պակաս ա ունենալու- Տերրի, Իվանովիչ, Ռամիրես, Մեիրելես և դեռ Կահիլի վնասվածքի մասին էլ լրացուցիչ կիմանանք: Շատ ափսոս, որ եզրափակչի մյուս մասնակիցը (պիտի որ "Ռեալը") նախօրոք նման առավելություն ա ստանում: Իսկ "Բարսան" արեց ամենն, ինչ որ կարող էր, բայց էսօր դա բավակն չեղավ… հույս ունեմ վաղն էլ սենց սիրուն խաղ կնայենք  :Hands Up:

----------

Sagittarius (25.04.2012), Varzor (25.04.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Չելսիիիիիի  :LOL:  Հալալ ա  :Good: 
Ռեալ, քեզ տեսնենք  :Clapping:

----------

specialist (25.04.2012), Vaho (25.04.2012)

----------


## John

Չելսին հասավ ֆինալ էն բանի շնորհիվ, որ գիտի ում հետ ոնց խաղա, ոչ թե սաղի դեմ նույն ձև, մոռանալով, որ էդ դեպքում ամեն հաջորդ մրցակիցը ավելի հավանական ա հակախաղ գտնի ;-) Դի Մատեոյին հալալ ա. Աշխարհում չկա մի թիմ, որ 10 հոգով 2 գոլ խփի Նոու Կամպում վերջին տարիների լեգենդ-թիմին ) Ջոնը սխալ պահեց իրան, բայց կարևորը' տղեքը դուխաթափ չեղան ու ապացուցեցին սաղ աշխարհին, որ անպարտելի թիմ չկա ու Մեսսին կարա 8 խաղ մի թիմի դեմ խաղա ու գոլ չխփի :-Դ ցավոք մյուս թիմերի համար, տենց թիմ ՄԻԱԿն ա: Ափսոս միայն, որ Ռամիրեսը, Մեյրելեշն ու Թերրին ֆինալում չեն խաղա ու ստիպված Լեմպարդն ա գավաթը գլխավերևում պահելու :-D

----------

Varzor (25.04.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Արմեն Մելիքբեկյանի բոցերը Վալդես երևույթի վրա բացում էին: :Jpit:

----------

Նաիրուհի (25.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Կեցցե Չելսին` մարզիչով ու ֆուտբոլիսներով հանդերձ:
Դե բարսան էլ թող էս տարի հանգստանա, թե  չէ էդքան պարգև ունենալն էլ մի բան չի  :Jpit: 
Բավարիա-Չելսին մոտենում է  :Wink:

----------

specialist (25.04.2012), Vaio (25.04.2012)

----------


## Vaho

Վոնց-որ 10_րդ գավաթի հոտա գալիս :Think:

----------


## ARam Grig

Շնորհավորում եմ Չելսիի երկրպագուներին):

Հպարտ եմ Բարսելոնայի ցուցադրած խաղով,հատկապես 2003-2012 տարիների ընթացքում (քանի որ էս ժամանկաշրջանում եմ իրանց երկրպագել ու հավերժ իրանց հետ կլինեմ):Շնորհակալություն,որ էտքան հաճույք են պատճառել իրանց հիասքանչ խաղով : Ես Բարսայի խաղը էս 9 տարի ա ոչ թե նայում եմ,*այլ վայելում եմ:*
Բարսայի երկրպագուներ ջան սպասենք Գավաթի ֆինալին ու հաջորդ սեզոնին,Մեծ հաղթանակները կրկին կվերադառնան մեր մոտ,քանի որ Մեծ Հաղթանակները էտ Բարսելոնայի մասնագիտությունն ա,իսկ գործի մեջ բոլորն էլ մեկ-մեկ թերանում են ու հենց էտ սխալների վրա էն սովորում,որպեսզի ավելի կատարելագործվեն: Գվարդիոնալն Բարսելոնայի խաղը հասցրել էր իդեալականի անցած սեզոններում: Բայց էս տարի իդեալական չէր: Շատ եմ ուզում Պեպը մնա,գոնե մինիմում 1 տարի էլ:Վստահ եմ, որ ղեկավարությունն էլ ա ուզում,հուսանք Գվարդիոլան ճիշտ որոշում կկայացնի:Շատ ա պետք մեզ ինքը :Smile: :

Пока мое сердце будет биться - БАРСА - я буду тобой гордиться !!!

Visca el BARÇA !

----------

John (25.04.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Իրոք ֆանտաստիկ խաղ էր մի քանի առումով: 

Նախ մարդիկ 0:2 հաշվից բերին հասցրին 2:2, երկրորդն էլ, այդ ամենը արեցին 10 հոգով: 
Դե իսկ Ռամիռեսի խփած գոլը ուղղակի, մեղմ ասաց, վերջն էր: Մի խոսքով` հալալ էր Չելսիին: 

Ես համաձայն չեմ այն մտքի հետ, որ Բարսելոնայի բախտը չբերեց: Չի կարող թիմը միշտ հաղթել, պետք է նաև պարտվի (2:2-ը տվյալ դեպքում պարտություն է), նենց որ ամեն ինչ շատ նորմալ էր: Իսկ որ Մեսին պենալը չխփեց, այդտեղ ոչ մի սարսափելի բան չկար... չի կարող միշտ խփել, մի օր էլ էտպես կլինի: 

Այսօրվա վերաբերյալ:

Բավարիա  :Clapping:  Բավարիա  :Clapping:  Բավարիա  :Clapping:

----------

John (25.04.2012), Varzor (25.04.2012)

----------


## Ռուսա

Շնորհավորում եմ Չելսիին ու նրա ֆաներին :Smile: : 
Արամ ջան ասածներդ ճիշտ են, համաձայն եմ քո հետ: Իսկ Մեսսիի չիրացրած 11-ոցը /ինչպես նաև վերջին երեք հանդիպումներում իր թերի խաղը/ չի նշանակում, որ Մեսսին մարզավիճակը կորցրել ա, կամ որ այլևս եռյակի մեջ չի լինի, ինպես ասում են շատ ու շատ Ռեալի ֆաներ / կամ ուղղակի ֆան կոչվողներ, ովքեր միայն Ռեալի անունը գիտեն/: Մեսսին շարունակում ա մնալ լավագույնների շարքում / եթե ոչ լավագույնը/, Մեսսին դեռ շարունակելու ա փայլել ու հիացնել ֆուտբոլային աշխարհին, Բարսան՝ նույնպես: Երեկվա խաղը Բարսայի կատարմամբ իմ համար հզոր էր… Չելսին էլ շատ լավ խաղաց / եթե չհաշվենք, որ ֆուտբոլը դարպասապահի քիթը մտնելով չի գեղեցիկ :Wink: /, ուղղակի հալալ ա իրանց, որ կարողացան նման կերպ պաշտպանվել…

*Ֆորսա** Բարսա*...

----------

ARam Grig (25.04.2012), Lusinamara (25.04.2012), Varzor (25.04.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Այսօր վերջապես Բավարիա-Չելսի տարբերակի օգտին քվեարկեց հիքսոսը  :Jpit:   :Wink: :
Հըմմմ  :Clean: 

Հաղթելու ենք  :Goblin:  :hala_madrid

----------


## Altair

Չելսին 10 հոգով 1-2 հաշվով հաղթեց Բարսելոնային, իր իսկ դաշտում` Նոու Կամպում  :Lol2: 
Մրցավարը արեց "всё, что было в его силах", հեռացրեց Տերրիին, նշանակեց 11 մետրանոց(իհարկե դրանք իրոքից արդար էին :Jpit: )
Մնաց Բիլբաոյին պարտվենք "и всё будет, как во сне" :Wink:

----------


## Lusinamara

> Չելսին 10 հոգով 1-2 հաշվով հաղթեց Բարսելոնային, իր իսկ դաշտում` Նոու Կամպում 
> Մրցավարը արեց "всё, что было в его силах", հեռացրեց Տերրիին, նշանակեց 11 մետրանոց(իհարկե դրանք իրոքից արդար էին)
> Մնաց Բիլբաոյին պարտվենք "и всё будет, как во сне"


Սա Բարսայի ֆանի՞ խոսքեր են :Shok:  Ո՜նց ա երևում, որ կուրսում/դասարանում/շրջապատում գլուխդ կախել ես…


Ես, քանի որ միայն Հոսին եմ ճանաչում որպես Չելսիի երկրպագու, միայն իրեն եմ շնորհավորում, մյուսները Բարսայի պարտություն ուզողներ են ուղղակի  :Jpit: 
Չելսին իմ սիրած թիմերից է,, եզրափակչում հաջողություն եմ մաղթում, ափսոս մեծ կորուստներով անցավ…

Միևնույնն է՝ Բարսան ինձ համար անգերազանցելի է… և… մենք նման ենք մեր հաղթարշավով ու պարտություններով :Love:

----------

ARam Grig (25.04.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Սա Բարսայի ֆանի՞ խոսքեր են Ո՜նց ա երևում, որ կուրսում/դասարանում/շրջապատում գլուխդ կախել ես…
> 
> 
> Ես, քանի որ միայն Հոսին եմ ճանաչում որպես Չելսիի երկրպագու, միայն իրեն եմ շնորհավորում,* մյուսները Բարսայի պարտություն ուզողներ են ուղղակի* 
> Չելսին իմ սիրած թիմերից է,, եզրափակչում հաջողություն եմ մաղթում, ափսոս մեծ կորուստներով անցավ…
> 
> Միևնույնն է՝ Բարսան ինձ համար անգերազանցելի է… և… մենք նման ենք մեր հաղթարշավով ու պարտություններով


հոպ-ստոպ. իմ չափ անտիռեալիստ կերազեր լիներ ցանկացած Բարսայի ֆան. ես երբ ռեալի դեմ էի երկրպագում, էսօրվա Բարսայի ֆաների մեծ մասը դեռ չգիտեին Բարսան ինչ ա: Ռեալ Vs. X ՝ իմ պատասխանը միշտ եղել է՝ X առա՜ջ. նույնիսկ եթե այդ  Xը եղել է Գալաթասարայը: 

Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ որպես Լիվերպուլի և անգլիական ֆուտբոլի ֆան, միշտ էլ ՉԼում անգլիական ֆմերին եմ երկրպագել: 

հ.գ. իսկ այսօրվա համար՝ auf gehts Bayern!

----------

ARam Grig (26.04.2012), Lusinamara (26.04.2012)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Լավ խաղ ա  :Smile:   մրցավարը վատ չի կողմնորոշվում, չնայած… եթե Բավարիային "ձեռքով խաղի" համար պենալով պատժեց, նույնը չարեց, երբ ամենավերջի ստանդարտին՝ Պեպեն Ռոբենի հարվածը "դանդաղացրեց" ձեռքով ու Կասիլյասն էլ օգտվեց դրանից: Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ գոհ եմ լավ խաղ ա… գնամ երկրորդ խաղակես վայելեմ

----------


## Altair

Այսպիսի բաները` եզրափակչում Բավարյա-Չելսի; Ում մտքով կանցներ :Think:

----------


## Rammstein

Բավարիաս…   :Yes:  :Hands Up: 
Հալալ ա Բավարիային, արժանի էր, իրոք ավելի լավ էր խաղում:

----------

Altair (26.04.2012), ARam Grig (26.04.2012), Lusinamara (26.04.2012), soultaker (26.04.2012), Varzor (26.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

Վերևն ԱՍՏՎԱԾ կա: Ես հարգում էի Բավարիային,բայց էսօր նաև սիրեցի,սիմպատիայիս գագաթնակետ հասավ :Drinks:   :Smile:  Մեգա-Արժանի հաղթանակ  :Yahoo: 

Բարևներ եմ ուղարկում ոմանց ! 

*FCB*avaria

----------

Altair (26.04.2012), Lusinamara (26.04.2012), Rammstein (26.04.2012), soultaker (26.04.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> *FCB*avaria


Bavaria չէ, Bayern:  :Smile: 

Իսկ եզրափակիչը ե՞րբ ա:

----------

Altair (26.04.2012)

----------


## John

Բավարիա-Չելսի` Մյունխենա-Լոնդոնյան կլասսիկո  :Smile: 
Մինչ այժմ թիմերը հանդիպել են երկու անգամ՝ 2005թ. ՉԼ-ի 1/4ում
Առաջին խաղում Լոնդոնում 4-2 հաշվով հաղթել է Չելսին, իսկ պատասխան խաղում հաղթել է Բավարիան՝ 3-2 հաշվով  :Smile: 

Շնորհավորում եմ Բավարիայի ԻՍԿԱԿԱՆ (ոչ թե նորահայտ) երկրպագուներին, մաղթում եմ սիրում, դիտարժան ու գոլառատ խաղ եզրափակիչում  :Smile:  թո'ղ հաղթի էն թիմը, ով առանց մրցավարի օգնության, կանոնների սահմաններում ավելի շատ գոլ կխփի  :Wink:

----------

Lusinamara (26.04.2012), Rammstein (26.04.2012), soultaker (26.04.2012), Varzor (26.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (26.04.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ինչի՞ սենց եղավ, ինչի՞ հենց այսօր  :Cry: 
Նույնիսկ որոշել էի մի բան անել Մյունխեն գնալ: Դաղալ ա...

----------


## ARam Grig

> Bavaria չէ, Bayern: 
> 
> Իսկ եզրափակիչը ե՞րբ ա:


  Տարբերություն չկա,թող *FCB*ayern Munchen լինի :Wink:   FCB-n իզուր չեմ նշում ի դեպ,խոր իմաստ կա)))  Ֆինալը Մայիսի 19-ին ժամը 22:45,Ալյանց Արենա,Մյունխեն: Առաջին անգամ եմ տեսնում,որ ՉԼ Ֆինալիստը սեփական հարկի տակ խաղա   :Shok:

----------

Vaio (26.04.2012), Varzor (26.04.2012)

----------


## John

Մոռացա ասեմ, եզրափակիչը արդար է նաև նրանով, որ Չելսիի 4 որակազրկված ֆուտբոլիստներին այսօր միացան Բավարիայի 3 ֆուտբոլիստներ  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (26.04.2012), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (26.04.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Բավարիան հաղթելու ա:

----------

Altair (26.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

Ասում են էն պորտուգալացին խաղից դուրս վիճակից ա գոլը խփել ?? No comment,no comment  :LOL:

----------

Lusinamara (26.04.2012), Vaio (26.04.2012), Varzor (26.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ասում են էն պորտուգալացին խաղից դուրս վիճակից ա գոլը խփել ?? No comment,no comment


Այ հենց էս էլ են դեպքերից ա, որ գրքային կանոններով խաղից դուրս ա էր, բայց դե անձամբ ես նման "խաղից դուրսերը" տանել չեմ կարողանում` ֆուտբոլը հարամում են:

----------


## ARam Grig

> Այ հենց էս էլ են դեպքերից ա, որ գրքային կանոններով խաղից դուրս ա էր, բայց դե անձամբ ես նման "խաղից դուրսերը" տանել չեմ կարողանում` ֆուտբոլը հարամում են:


 Ես ճիշտն ասած չեմ տեսել էտ պահը,ուղղակի լսել եմ,բայց եթե դու ասում ես,ուրեմն տենց ա ու լավա որ կար,,ես էլ տանել չեմ կարողանում, երբ ոմանք իրանց թիմին սրբացնում են հատկապես մրցավարության պահով ու սկսում են ուրիշ թիմերի քննադատել: Էս պահը պետք կգա :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

Շնորհավորում եմ Մյունխենի Բավարիային և նրա երկրպագուներին  :Smile: 
Շատ հետաքրքիր հանդիպում էր: Ընդհանուր առամբ վատ չանցավ, խաղային  առումով:
Ռեալի օգտին նշանակված 11 մետրանոցը լրիվ տեղին էր, սակայն երկրորդ գոլը գրքային կանոններով Ռոնալդուն խփեց խաղից դուրս վիճակից:
Արդարացի էր նաև Բավարիայի օգտին նշանակված 11 մետրանոցը:
Սակայն ըստ իս տեղի ունեցան մրցավարական մի քանի լուրջ սխալներ` Պեպեյի ձեռքով խաղից հետո 11 մետրանոցը չնշանակեցին, նույնը չարեցին, երբ գցեցին Ռիբերիին, երբ Նոյերը քաշեց Գրաներոյի շապիկից:
Այս վերջին դեպքում դեռ մի բան էլ Գրաներոյին դեղին տվեցին` լրիվ անտեղի: Զարմանալի էր նաև որոշ դրվագներում գնդակը դաշտի սահմաններից լքելու պարագայում կայացրած որոշումները: Մանավանդ Կակայից դուրս եկած, իսկ իրականում` չնշանակված անկյունայինը: Իսկ ավելացված ժամանակում այնպսի տպավորութուն էր, որ մրցավարները մանր էպիզոդներում առաջնություն են տալիս Բավարիային:

Հիմնական ժամանակում խաղը լավն էր: Ընդ որում Բավարիան մի փոքր առավելություն ուներ` գնդակը վերահսկելու առումով և դարպասին կատարած հարվածների թվով (եթե չեմ սխալվում 12-ը Ռեալի 7-ի դիմաց): Սակայն հաշվի առավելությունը Ռեալինն էր: Դժվար է ասել, թե արդյոք արդար կամ անարդար էր այդ վիճակը, բայց դե փաստ էր: Ավելացված ժամանակը անցավ շատ հոգնած վիճակում: Մանավանդ 2-րդ 15 րոպեների ընթացքում արդեն ֆուտբոլ չէր, այլ տշոցի: Բայց դե մեղադրելու չի` հոգնել էին, հո ռոբոտ չեն?

Հետխաղյա 11 մետրանոցներն ուղղակի անկանխատեսելի էին` վրիպեցին այնպիսի սնայպերներ, ինչպիսիքն են Ռոնալդուն, Կական, Տոնի Կրոսը: Դե Ֆիլիպ Լամի կատարած հարվածը հեչ պաշտպանի հարված չեր` մեջը ուժ էլ չկար: Ռամոսինն էլ ուժեղ էր, բայց շատ բարձր:
Արդյունքում իսկապես փայլեցին եկու թիմերի դարպասապահները, որոնք մինչև 11 մետրանոցներն էլ անթերի խաղ խաղացին 120 րոպե (միայն Կասիլիասը մեկ դրվագում սխալվեց, բայց դա էական սխալ չէր) ետ մղելով բազմաթիվ հարվածներ: Կեցցեն երկուսն էլ:

Մի խոսքով` դրամատիկ խաղ, մրցավարական սխալներ, անկանխատեսելի իրավիճակ ու .... Բավարիա-Չելսի եզրափակիչ  :Wink:

----------

Ripsim (26.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես ճիշտն ասած չեմ տեսել էտ պահը,ուղղակի լսել եմ,բայց եթե դու ասում ես,ուրեմն տենց ա ու լավա որ կար,,ես էլ տանել չեմ կարողանում, երբ ոմանք իրանց թիմին սրբացնում են հատկապես մրցավարության պահով ու սկսում են ուրիշ թիմերի քննադատել: Էս պահը պետք կգա


Դե գիտես ոնց էր? Ոնց որ պաշտպանի հետ մի գծի վրա էին, բայց Ռոնալդուն իրանով ավելի առաջ էր թեքված: Գրքով` խաղից դուրս էր, բայց դե զուտ խաղաիյն առումով` էդքան էլ չէ  :Jpit: 
Մրցավարական սխալները երկուսի օգտին էլ եղան: Առնվազան մեկական 11 մետրանց չնշանակվեց: Ու ավելացված ժամանակում մրցավարներն ավելի շատ սխալվում էին Բավարիայի օգտին  :Wink:

----------


## ARam Grig

> Սակայն ըստ իս տեղի ունեցան մրցավարական մի քանի լուրջ սխալներ` Պեպեյի ձեռքով խաղից հետո 11 մետրանոցը չնշանակեցին:
>  Զարմանալի էր նաև որոշ դրվագներում գնդակը դաշտի սահմաններից լքելու պարագայում կայացրած որոշումները: Մանավանդ Կակայից դուրս եկած, իսկ իրականում` չնշանակված անկյունայինը:
> 
> Հիմնական ժամանակում խաղը լավն էր: Ընդ որում Բավարիան մի փոքր առավելություն ուներ` գնդակը վերահսկելու առումով և դարպասին կատարած հարվածների թվով (եթե չեմ սխալվում 12-ը Ռեալի 7-ի դիմաց):


 Օօօօ դաժե մեր *«"*սիրելի*"»* Պեպե~եեն ա իրան ցույց տվել :LOL:  Իիի~նչ պահեր եմ կորցրել :Jpit: 

Հենց հիմա խաղի կրկնությունը գնում ա սպասում եմ վերջի րոպեներին,որ վայելեմ :Hands Up:  ու ասեմ որ տեսա Կակայի պահը,հենց իրանից էր գնդակն անցել ու իմ կարծիքով արդարացի որոշում էր,որ նշանակվեց հարված դարպասից :Smile: 

Բավարիան բառիս բուն իմաստով 2 խաղում էլ *ֆուտբոլ* խաղաց,կարևորն էտ ա )) Նոյերը տաղանդ ա,հալալ ա իրան:Կասիլյասն էլ իրա գործը արեց,հարգում եմ իրան:Բայց Բավարիան իրոք արժանի էր:
 Ֆինալում հաջողություն եմ ցանկանում 2 թիմերին էլ: Նրանք կարծես արեցին անհնարինը :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Օօօօ դաժե մեր *«"*սիրելի*"»* Պեպե~եեն ա իրան ցույց տվել Իիի~նչ պահեր եմ կորցրել
> 
> Հենց հիմա խաղի կրկնությունը գնում ա սպասում եմ վերջի րոպեներին,որ վայելեմ ու ասեմ որ տեսա Կակայի պահը,հենց իրանից էր գնդակն անցել ու իմ կարծիքով արդարացի որոշում էր,որ նշանակվեց հարված դարպասից
> 
> Բավարիան բառիս բուն իմաստով 2 խաղում էլ *ֆուտբոլ* խաղաց,կարևորն էտ ա )) Նոյերը տաղանդ ա,հալալ ա իրան:Կասիլյասն էլ իրա գործը արեց,հարգում եմ իրան:Բայց Բավարիան իրոք արժանի էր:
>  Ֆինալում հաջողություն եմ ցանկանում 2 թիմերին էլ: Նրանք կարծես արեցին անհնարինը


Պեպեն մի անգամ էլ ուժեղ սիմուլյանտույթուն արեց` Ռիբերիի հետ եզրային գծի մոտ խաղային դրվագում մի թեթև շում ունեցավ, ընենց էր գառում ու գալարվում, ոնց որ փետով ծեծած լինեյին:
Կակայի պահում համամիտ չեմ: Մոտիկից կրկնապատկերը հստակ ցույց տվեց, որ գնդակը իրենից չի լքել դաշտը:

----------


## ARam Grig

> Պեպեն մի անգամ էլ ուժեղ սիմուլյանտույթուն արեց` Ռիբերիի հետ եզրային գծի մոտ խաղային դրվագում մի թեթև շում ունեցավ, ընենց էր գառում ու գալարվում, ոնց որ փետով ծեծած լինեյին:
> Կակայի պահում համամիտ չեմ: Մոտիկից կրկնապատկերը հստակ ցույց տվեց, որ գնդակը իրենից չի լքել դաշտը:


  Դե էտ կեղտոտ վարքը իրանից հեռու չի ու էլ չի զարմացնում: 
Կակայի պահը մի անգամ էլ կաշխատեմ նայել,բայց առաջին կրկնապատկերից ինձ ուրիշ բան թվաց:Մեկել Կակայի վազելուց (ոնցոր ինքն էլ կարծեց թե իրանից ա անցնում` փորձեց հասնել գնդակի հետևից,բայց ավա~ղ :Jpit: ...նա չպետք է ընկներ փողի հետևից և լքեր Միլանը ):

----------


## ARam Grig

398216_10150710432512684_81267402683_9748933_1747297242_n.jpg Խաղից հետո. Կարողա իմանաս գնդակս ու՞ր ա   :LOL:

----------

Altair (26.04.2012), Lusinamara (26.04.2012), Varzor (26.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Դե էտ կեղտոտ վարքը իրանից հեռու չի ու էլ չի զարմացնում: 
> Կակայի պահը մի անգամ էլ կաշխատեմ նայել,բայց առաջին կրկնապատկերից ինձ ուրիշ բան թվաց:Մեկել Կակայի վազելուց (ոնցոր ինքն էլ կարծեց թե իրանից ա անցնում` փորձեց հասնել գնդակի հետևից,բայց ավա~ղ...նա չպետք է ընկներ փողի հետևից և լքեր Միլանը ):


Դե Պեպե արդեն մեկ անգամ չի, որ իրեն, մեղմ ասած լավ չի պահում:
Իսկ Կակայի պահով` վստահ եմ: Մոտիկից կրկնապատկերը հենց դարպասային եզրագծի կողմից էր` շատ մոտ ու պարզ երևում էր, որ Կական չդիպավ: Ինքը նրա համար էր վազում, որովհետև անցում էր կատարում`ուզում էր պաշտպանին անցնել: Եթե գնդակը կտրուկ դուրս գչար դաշտից, այլ մի փոքր ու մրցավարները չնկատեյին, ապա հաստատ կանցներ ու կշարունակեր խաղը  :Wink:

----------


## ARam Grig

> Դե Պեպե արդեն մեկ անգամ չի, որ իրեն, մեղմ ասած լավ չի պահում:
> Իսկ Կակայի պահով` վստահ եմ: Մոտիկից կրկնապատկերը հենց դարպասային եզրագծի կողմից էր` շատ մոտ ու պարզ երևում էր, որ Կական չդիպավ: Ինքը նրա համար էր վազում, որովհետև անցում էր կատարում`ուզում էր պաշտպանին անցնել: Եթե գնդակը կտրուկ դուրս գչար դաշտից, այլ մի փոքր ու մրցավարները չնկատեյին, ապա հաստատ կանցներ ու կշարունակեր խաղը


Լավ,համաձայն եմ  :Wink:  Երևի էտ պահի մասին էր խորհում Կական հետխաղյա 11 մետրանոցը իրացնելիս  :Think:  :Jpit:

----------


## Varzor

> 398216_10150710432512684_81267402683_9748933_1747297242_n.jpg Խաղից հետո. Կարողա իմանաս գնդակս ու՞ր ա


Հա դե լավ, տղեն մի անգամ վատ պենա խփեց սարքին եսիմ ինչ:
Էդ ու նախորդ (Բարսայի) խաղի ժամանակ ընենց սնայպերներ չխփեցին, որ Ռամոսի արածը հեչ էլ զարմանալու չի  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Լավ,համաձայն եմ  Երևի էտ պահի մասին էր խորհում Կական հետխաղյա 11 մետրանոցը իրացնելիս


Իսկ ինձ թվում է` չէր էլ խորհում, իր համար դա բարդ պրոցես է  :LOL: 
Ասում են Կական առաջվանը չի: Ինչով առաջվանը չի? ՄԻանշանակ առաջվանը չի խաղը տեսնելու և մտածված գործողություներ կատարելու առումով: Ֆուտբոլիստը տարիքի հետ կարող է կորցնել արագությունն ու ֆիզիկական պատրաստվածությունը, բայց գլուխը կորցնելու իրավունք չունի, եթե ինքը բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլիստ է համարվում  :Wink: 
Դե Ռանալդուի կատարած հարվածի մասին էլ չեմ էլ խոսում` դամսի ուդառ էր  :Jpit: 
Բայց դե ֆուտբոլիստը մարդ է, ռոբոտ չի, կարող է սխալվել ու նույնիսկ իրավունք ունի սխալվելու:
Կիբեռնետիկայի հայր Նորբերտ Վիններին հարցնում են "Լավ, ասում եք մեքենաներն այդքան առավելություններ ունեն մարդու հանդեպ, իսկ մարդն ինչ առավելություն ունի?" Վինները պատասխանել է "Մարդու առավելությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ նա կարող է սխալվել":
Ու Մեսսին նույնպես դա մեզ ապացուցեց  :Wink:

----------

Altair (26.04.2012), ARam Grig (26.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Հա դե լավ, տղեն մի անգամ վատ պենա խփեց սարքին եսիմ ինչ:
> Էդ ու նախորդ (Բարսայի) խաղի ժամանակ ընենց սնայպերներ չխփեցին, որ Ռամոսի արածը հեչ էլ զարմանալու չի


  Ես Կակային հարգում եմ,նախ և առաջ որպես մարդ,հետո որպես լավ խաղացող:Ու ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ սարքում): Այ Ռամոսը պատժվեց... դաժան ձևով պատժվեց,որ 5:0 ջախջախման ժամանակ իրան անմարդկային ձևով դրսևորեց Հավաքականի թիմակցի նկատմամբ:  :Angry2:   Ստեղ են ասել` դե կեր անարժան !!!

----------


## ARam Grig

> Իսկ ինձ թվում է` չէր էլ խորհում, իր համար դա բարդ պրոցես է 
> Ասում են Կական առաջվանը չի: Ինչով առաջվանը չի? ՄԻանշանակ առաջվանը չի խաղը տեսնելու և մտածված գործողություներ կատարելու առումով: Ֆուտբոլիստը տարիքի հետ կարող է կորցնել արագությունն ու ֆիզիկական պատրաստվածությունը, բայց գլուխը կորցնելու իրավունք չունի, եթե ինքը բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլիստ է համարվում 
> Դե Ռանալդուի կատարած հարվածի մասին էլ չեմ էլ խոսում` դամսի ուդառ էր 
> Բայց դե ֆուտբոլիստը մարդ է, ռոբոտ չի, կարող է սխալվել ու նույնիսկ իրավունք ունի սխալվելու:
> Կիբեռնետիկայի հայր Նորբերտ Վիններին հարցնում են "Լավ, ասում եք մեքենաներն այդքան առավելություններ ունեն մարդու հանդեպ, իսկ մարդն ինչ առավելություն ունի?" Վինները պատասխանել է "Մարդու առավելությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ նա կարող է սխալվել":
> Ու Մեսսին նույնպես դա մեզ ապացուցեց


 Ես լիովին համաձայն եմ ու էտ շատ անգամ եմ ասել:Ուղղակի էս խաղը դաժան դաս էր նրանց համար,ովքեր վեր-վեր էին թռել Մեսսիի պահով ու ևս մեկ անգամ համոզվեցին,որ մենակ Մեսսին չի ապացուցում Վինների խոսքերը !

----------


## Varzor

> Ես Կակային հարգում եմ,նախ և առաջ որպես մարդ,հետո որպես լավ խաղացող:Ու ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ սարքում): Այ Ռամոսը պատժվեց... դաժան ձևով պատժվեց,որ 5:0 ջախջախման ժամանակ իրան անմարդկային ձևով դրսևորեց Հավաքականի թիմակցի նկատմամբ:   Ստեղ են ասել` դե կեր անարժան !!!


Ընգեր ուշադիր կարդա: "Սարքելը" Կակայի վվրով չէի գրել, այլ Ռամոսի վերաբերյալ սարքած հումորիկ նկարի  :Wink:

----------


## ARam Grig

> Ընգեր ուշադիր կարդա: "Սարքելը" Կակայի վվրով չէի գրել, այլ Ռամոսի վերաբերյալ սարքած հումորիկ նկարի


   Սկզբից չեի նկատել :Wink:   Ի տարբերություն Կակայի,Ռամոսը արժանի չեր հաջողության հասնելու:  Իսկ Շվայնշտայգերը.. :Yes: .այ իսկական տղեն  :Good:  Սառնասրտորեն իրացրեց,հավեսով,գեղագիտական հաճույք ստացա պենալից  :Jpit:  Գերմանացի ֆուտբոլիստներից ամենաշատը իրա խաղն եմ հավանել միշտ)))  Էտ խաղից հետո ավատարիս Սիրտը գերմանական գարեջուր ուզեց և ես իրան չմերժեցի :Jpit:   :Drinks:

----------


## Varzor

Բայց զգում ես չէ, որ էս տարի Բարսան բաց թողեց համ չեմպիոնությունը, համ էլ ՉԼ գավաթը: Ամենամեծ շանսերն ունի Իսպանիայի գավաթը նվաճելու: Այ դրանից հետո էլ կարող է կրկին Կլասսիկո լինել` Ռեալի հետ: Կարող են այդ խաղում մուռ հանել: Փաստացի Այս տարի Բարսան դեռևս կարող է նվաճել 2 պարգև: Իսկ Ռեալին մնացել է միայն մեկը` չեմպիոնի տիտղոսը:
Բավարիան ինքն իր մեղքով բաց թողեց Գերմանիայի չեմպիոնի կոչումը, բայց շանսեր ունի ՉԼ գավաթը տանելու:
Չելսին Անգլիական առաջության ոչ մի պարգևի շանս չունի: Բայց կարող է ՉԼ-ն հաղթել:
Ըստ իս` Չելսին դառնալու է յաս տարվա ՉԼ հաղթող: Դրա հաշվին կարող է մյուս տարի էլ խաղալ, նույնիսկ եթե Անգլիայի առաջնությունում չկարողանա ուղեգիր ապահովող տեղին հավակնել:

----------


## ARam Grig

> Բայց զգում ես չէ, որ էս տարի Բարսան բաց թողեց համ չեմպիոնությունը, համ էլ ՉԼ գավաթը: Ամենամեծ շանսերն ունի Իսպանիայի գավաթը նվաճելու: Այ դրանից հետո էլ կարող է կրկին Կլասսիկո լինել` Ռեալի հետ: Կարող են այդ խաղում մուռ հանել: Փաստացի Այս տարի Բարսան դեռևս կարող է նվաճել 2 պարգև: Իսկ Ռեալին մնացել է միայն մեկը` չեմպիոնի տիտղոսը:
> Բավարիան ինքն իր մեղքով բաց թողեց Գերմանիայի չեմպիոնի կոչումը, բայց շանսեր ունի ՉԼ գավաթը տանելու:
> Չելսին Անգլիական առաջության ոչ մի պարգևի շանս չունի: Բայց կարող է ՉԼ-ն հաղթել:
> Ըստ իս` Չելսին դառնալու է յաս տարվա ՉԼ հաղթող: Դրա հաշվին կարող է մյուս տարի էլ խաղալ, նույնիսկ եթե Անգլիայի առաջնությունում չկարողանա ուղեգիր ապահովող տեղին հավակնել:


Դե Բարսելոնան սեզոնի սկզբում հաղթեց Իսպանիայի (Հաղթեց Ռեալին) ու Եվրոպայի Սուպեր-Գավաթներն ու Դեկտեմբերին` Աշխարհի Ակումբային առաջնությունը:Փաստացի 3 Տիտղոս նվաճել ենք,հուսանք Գավաթն էլ կվերցնեն:Մանավանդ, որ հաղթելու դեպքում ամառը նորից Էլ Կլասիկո կլինի:Փառահեղ սեզոնի չի,ոնցոր անցյալ տարներին,բայց էլի լավ սեզոն ա,գոհ եմ:

Բավարիան էլ հնարավորություն ունի Դորտմունդից ռևանշ վերցնելու Գերմանիայի գավաթում:Չելսին էլ Անգլիայի Գավաթի Ֆինալում ա խաղալու Լիվերի հետ:

Բավարիան էլ Չելսին էլ արժանի են Չեմպիոնությանը. Չելսին հիմնականում զուտ մարդկային առումով..Դեռ ոչ մի անգամ նման Տիտղոս չեն վերցրել,մի անգամ էլ լոտոյով Ֆինալում կրվեցին:Դաժան կլինի էլի 2 անգամ դուրս գան Ֆինալ ու ոչ մի անգամ չհաղթեն: Հետո էլ հավանաբար ավելի դիտարժան ֆուտբոլ կխաղան,քան Բարսայի հետ խաղում:
 Բավարիան էլ արժանի ա,քանի որ ամբողջ լիգայի ընթացքում ցույց տվեց բարձրակարգ,հավաքված ու ստաբիլ ֆուտբոլ:Համ էլ Մոուրինյոյի ինքնավստահ բերանը փակեց: (Ժոզեին խրատ չեղավ,որ մեծ-մեծ խոսելու ու գլուխ գովալու տեղը նախ և առաջ գործով են ապացուցում էտ ամեն ինչը:Որ ապացուցես վերջացնես հետո էնքան քեզ կգովան ուրիշները, որ դու էլ կհոգնես ):
Սպասենք ֆինալին. Թող հաղթի Ուժեղագույնը !!!

----------

John (26.04.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Բայց զգում ես չէ, որ էս տարի Բարսան բաց թողեց համ չեմպիոնությունը, համ էլ ՉԼ գավաթը: Ամենամեծ շանսերն ունի Իսպանիայի գավաթը նվաճելու: Այ դրանից հետո էլ կարող է կրկին Կլասսիկո լինել` Ռեալի հետ: Կարող են այդ խաղում մուռ հանել: Փաստացի Այս տարի Բարսան դեռևս կարող է նվաճել 2 պարգև: Իսկ Ռեալին մնացել է միայն մեկը` չեմպիոնի տիտղոսը:
> *Բավարիան ինքն իր մեղքով բաց թողեց Գերմանիայի չեմպիոնի կոչումը, բայց շանսեր ունի ՉԼ գավաթը տանելու:
> Չելսին Անգլիական առաջության ոչ մի պարգևի շանս չունի:* Բայց կարող է ՉԼ-ն հաղթել:
> Ըստ իս` Չելսին դառնալու է յաս տարվա ՉԼ հաղթող: Դրա հաշվին կարող է մյուս տարի էլ խաղալ, նույնիսկ եթե Անգլիայի առաջնությունում չկարողանա ուղեգիր ապահովող տեղին հավակնել:


Չելսին ու Բավարիան իրենց գավաթների եզրափակիչների դեռ խաղեր ունեն  :Wink:

----------

John (26.04.2012), Varzor (26.04.2012)

----------


## John

> Համ էլ Մոուրինյոյի ինքնավստահ բերանը փակեց: (Ժոզեին խրատ չեղավ,որ մեծ-մեծ խոսելու ու գլուխ գովալու տեղը նախ և առաջ գործով են ապացուցում էտ ամեն ինչը:Որ ապացուցես վերջացնես հետո էնքան քեզ կգովան ուրիշները, որ դու էլ կհոգնես ):


Արամ ջան, Գվարդիոլան էլ պակաս չէր խոսում  :Wink:  



> Խաղից առաջ
> 
> Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլա, «Բարսելոնայի» գլխավոր մարզիչ
> 
> - Հավատացե'ք, մենք հաղթելու ենք: Ես 100 պատճառ ունեմ, որպեսզի հավատամ, որ այս ֆուտբոլիստները կհաղթեն «Չելսիին»: Գիտեմ, որ ոմանք մեր նկատմամբ վատ են տրամադրված, բայց թույլ տվեք մեզ լավատես լինել: Այդ թիմի հետ անցկացրած բոլոր կիսաեզրափակիչները միշտ էլ ծանր են ստացվել, և մենք հասկանում ենք, որ առաջին խաղը այդքան էլ լավ չդասավորվեց, բայց հիմա դրա մասին մտածելու ժամանակը չէ: Գիտեմ, որ մեզ մոտ ամեն ինչ կստացվի, քանի որ իմ ֆուտբոլիստները ի զորու են դա անել: Մենք խաղալու ենք միմիայն հաղթանակի համար: Ես չեմ կասկածում, որ հենց իմ թիմն է մեկնելու Մյունխեն:


Իսկ Դի Մատեոն համեստ, խելոք, իր չափի մեջ, զուսպ...



> Ռոբերտո դի Մատտեո, «Չելսիի» գլխավոր մարզչի ժամանակավոր պաշտոնակատար
> 
> - Եզրափակիչ դուրս գալու հնարավորությունները գնահատում եմ 50-ը 50-ի: Մենք առաջին խաղից հետո առավելություն ունենք, բայց մենք բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ դա ինչքան բարդ է պահպանել: Կարծում եմ, մենք պետք է փորձենք գոլ խփել, որովհետև դա կտրուկ կմեծացնի մեր հնարավորությունները: Շատ դժվար է խաղալ հաշիվը պահելու համար: Կարծում եմ, որ պետք է մեր ֆուտբոլիստների ուժեղագույն կողմերն ու հակառակորդի թույլ կողմերը օգտագործվեն առավելագույն կերպով:


Armfootball.com

----------


## Ռուսա

Շնորհավորում եմ մեզ՝վայելած լավ խաղի համար, ընտիր խաղ էր: Ճիշտն ասած, չէի սպասում, որ Բավարիան նման հզոր խաղ կխաղա Ռեալի դաշտում… Փայլում էին, ավելի լավ էին խաղում, քան բլանկոսները: Արժանիորեն անցան.... 




> Պեպեն մի անգամ էլ ուժեղ սիմուլյանտույթուն արեց` Ռիբերիի հետ եզրային գծի մոտ խաղային դրվագում մի թեթև շում ունեցավ, ընենց էր գառում ու գալարվում, ոնց որ փետով ծեծած լինեյին:
> Կակայի պահում համամիտ չեմ: Մոտիկից կրկնապատկերը հստակ ցույց տվեց, որ գնդակը իրենից չի լքել դաշտը:


Վարձոր, կներես, բայց Կակայից էր լքել գնդակը, դա պարզ երևում էր: Մրցավարը ճիշտ էր, հաստատ: Իսկ մյուս նշածներիդ հետ համամիտ եմ: Պեպեի մասին էլ չեմ խոսում, դե ինքը բոլորիս էլ հայտնի ա:

----------

ARam Grig (26.04.2012), Varzor (26.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Չելսին ու Բավարիան իրենց գավաթների եզրափակիչների դեռ խաղեր ունեն


Ես ինկատի ունեյի, որ Բավարիան ու Չելսին իրենց երկրի առաջնույթուններում չեմպիոնի տիտողսը չեն ստանա, իսկ Չելսին նույնիսկ լավագույն քառյակ մտնելու շանսեր համարյա չունի:
Գավաթների պահը չէի գրել: Ասածիս իմաստն այն էր, որ յուրաքանչյուրն էլ "համաներվելու" տեղ ունի  :Jpit:

----------


## Varzor

> Վար*զ*ոռ, կներես, բայց Կակայից էր լքել գնդակը, դա պարզ երևում էր: Մրցավարը ճիշտ էր, հաստատ: Իսկ մյուս նշածներիդ հետ համամիտ եմ: Պեպեի մասին էլ չեմ խոսում, դե ինքը բոլորիս էլ հայտնի ա:


Փաստորեն ես լավ չեմ տեսնում  :Pardon:   :Jpit: 
Մի հատ հղումը կտաս կրկնապատկերի?

----------


## Ռուսա

Կներեք, ես դա նկատի չունեի... կփորձեմ...

----------


## Varzor

> Կներեք, ես դա նկատի չունեի... կփորձեմ...


Հասկանում եմ  :Smile: 
Ոնց տեսար, ես հումորով ակնարկեցի:

----------


## Lusinamara

Բավարիան հրաշալի էր խաղում, արժանի հաղթանակով դուրս եկավ եզրափակիչ :Smile: 
Սպասում եմ գեղեցիկ, ֆուտբոլային եզրափակչի: Չելսի ջան, քեզ հետ եմ, բայց, խնդրում եմ "Չինական պատի" մեթոդը թարգի էլի...

----------

ARam Grig (26.04.2012)

----------


## United

Շնորհավորում եմ Չելսիին և Բավարիային եզրափակիչ անցնելու կապակցությամբ: Շատ ուրախացա որ Ռեալն ու Բարսան դուրս մնացին. Իսպանիան և Հայաստանը սուգի մեջ են: 
Ես ամբողջ կյանքս ֆուտբոլ եմ նայում, տարվա մեջ մի քանի անգամ էլ գնում եմ "Օլդ Թռեֆոռդ" մարզադաշտ, աշխարհի մեծագույն ակումբի խաղերը դիտելու: 
Ես շատ եմ հիասթափվել հայ երկրպագուներից: Ումից հարցնես կասեն Ռեալ կամ Բարսելոն են երկրպագում, բայց երևի կյանքում իրանց խաղերն էլ տեսած չկան և նույնիսկ նայողների մեծամասնությունը ակումբի պատմությունը չգիտի, իսկ այդպիսի մարդկանց երկրպագու կոչելը` հանցանք է: Մենք լավ chant ունենք ուղղված Ման. Սիթիի նորահայտ երկրպագուներին, որը կարելի ` ուղղել նաև Բարսայի երկրպագուներին: <<Where you were, when you were shit>>

----------


## ARam Grig

> Արամ ջան, Գվարդիոլան էլ պակաս չէր խոսում  
> 
> 
> Իսկ Դի Մատեոն համեստ, խելոք, իր չափի մեջ, զուսպ...
> 
> 
> Armfootball.com


  Գվարդիոլան կյանքում առաջին անգամ էդպիսի ինտերվյու տվեց,գիտեմ,որ միքիչ ոգևորված էր, բայց դա կարծում եմ հանուն թիմի էր,այլ ոչ սեփական փառքի  (որի համար միշտ վիզ ա դնում Ժոզեն): Հետո էլ եթե Գվարդիոլան իր կարիերայի ընթացքում առաջին անգամ ա տենց խոսում,ապա Ժոզեն դա ռեգուլյար ա անում: *Ներկայացնեմ օրինակ,որտեղ Ժոզեն ոչ թե թիմի վերաբերյալ ա ինքնավստահ խոսում,այլ սեփական գլխի վերաբերյալ ա մեծ-մեծ խոսում:*  (Ես հիմնականում էս պահն ի նկատի ունեի)

Մոուրինյո. Ես հանճարեղ մարզիչ եմ

«Ռեալի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն գնահատել է իր նվաճումները:

«Եթե ես գնահատեմ իմ նվաճումները, ապա ինձ հանճարեղ մարզիչ կանվանեմ: Ես ամենևին էլ փառասեր չեմ, պարզապես սթափ եմ գնահատում իմ նվաճումները:

Կարծում եմ, դեռ մոտ 20 տարի ասպարեզում կլինեմ: Ես կավարտեմ կարիերաս  65 կամ 70 տարեկանում: Հույս ունեմ` կարիերայիս ավարտին հպարտ կլինեմ իմ անցած ուղիով», - ասել է Մոուրինյոն  Audi Magazine-ին տված հարցազրույցի ժամանակ:  (armsport.am)

*Դու հենց էտ ա փառասեր էս ու բառիս բուն իմաստով գլուխ-գովան մեծամիտ !!!* *Երբևէ տեսել եք Պեպը կամ Ֆերգյուսոնը տենց բան ասեն? Մարդու հանճարեղությունը գնահատվում ա նաև իր համեստությամբ,իսկ Ժոզեն դրանից հեռու ա կիլոմետրերով:* 

Մի քանի վախտ առաջ էլ ասում էր,որն պետքա առաջին մարզիչը լինի,որ 3 ՉԼ ա կրել տարբեր թիմերի հետ,,...սեփական գլուխը գովալով հաստատ չես հաղթի !

----------

Altair (01.05.2012)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Այսօր վերջապես Բավարիա-Չելսի տարբերակի օգտին քվեարկեց հիքսոսը


Ուրեմն շնորհավորում եմ hixos-ին հատկապես  :Smile:  Բավարիայի երկրպագուներին մասնավորապես, Նորին Մեծություն Ֆուտբոլի երկրպագուներին ընդհանրապես  :Smile:  Լարված ու սիրուն խաղ եմ նայել, հաճույքով եմ նայել, նույնիսկ՝ գոռգոռալով (հիմնականում մրցավարի հասցեին): Մյուս կիսաեզրափակչի նման, բախտն էլի միջամտեց խաղի արդյունքին: Բայց ֆուտբոլասերի իմ պատմության մեջ եզակի բան չեմ տեսել, նույնիսկ օրինաչափության հերթական ապացույցն էր - լարված պահին հայտնիների ներվերը տեղի են տալիս: Պլատինի, Սոկրատես, Բաջիո ու լիքը լիքը ուրիշ մեգաաստղեր (էտ բոլորը ես նայել եմ ուղիղ եթերում, ապրումներով, արցունքներով  :Smile: սկսած աշխարհի 1982 առաջնությունից), իրենց թիմերի (ազգային, ակումբնային) համար կարևորագույն պահին կորցնում են սառնասրտությունը ու … սա էսօր ասում եմ հատկապես Ռամոսի մասին: Բայց խաղը դրանից ավելի գեղեցկանում, հետաքրքիր ա դառնում, սիրվում… 
Արդեն վաղուց ա, որ էլ ոչ մի թիմի չեմ երկրպագում. երկրապագում եմ ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼԸ… նույնն էլ բոլորին եմ մաղթում, ժամանցն արտակարգ հաճելի ա դառնում  :Wink:  ու կարծում եմ եզրափակիչն էլ արտակարգ կլինի: Չելսին էլ, Բավարիան էլ ապացուցեցին՝ ֆուտբոլ ջիգյարով են խաղում և ոչ հաշվարկով… ապրեն իրենք

----------

Ambrosine (26.04.2012), Varzor (27.04.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կցորդ 54157 Խաղից հետո. Կարողա իմանաս գնդակս ու՞ր ա


Ռամոսը դեռ երկար կնախանձի "դիպուկ" Մեսսիին  :Jpit: :



> Ուրեմն շնորհավորում եմ hixos-ին հատկապես  Բավարիայի երկրպագուներին մասնավորապես, Նորին Մեծություն Ֆուտբոլի երկրպագուներին ընդհանրապես  Լարված ու սիրուն խաղ եմ նայել, հաճույքով եմ նայել, նույնիսկ՝ գոռգոռալով (հիմնականում մրցավարի հասցեին): Մյուս կիսաեզրափակչի նման, բախտն էլի միջամտեց խաղի արդյունքին: Բայց ֆուտբոլասերի իմ պատմության մեջ եզակի բան չեմ տեսել, նույնիսկ օրինաչափության հերթական ապացույցն էր - լարված պահին հայտնիների ներվերը տեղի են տալիս: Պլատինի, Սոկրատես, Բաջիո ու լիքը լիքը ուրիշ մեգաաստղեր (էտ բոլորը ես նայել եմ ուղիղ եթերում, ապրումներով, արցունքներով սկսած աշխարհի 1982 առաջնությունից), իրենց թիմերի (ազգային, ակումբնային) համար կարևորագույն պահին կորցնում են սառնասրտությունը ու … սա էսօր ասում եմ հատկապես Ռամոսի մասին: Բայց խաղը դրանից ավելի գեղեցկանում, հետաքրքիր ա դառնում, սիրվում… 
> Արդեն վաղուց ա, որ էլ ոչ մի թիմի չեմ երկրպագում. երկրապագում եմ ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼԸ… նույնն էլ բոլորին եմ մաղթում, ժամանցն արտակարգ հաճելի ա դառնում  ու կարծում եմ եզրափակիչն էլ արտակարգ կլինի: Չելսին էլ, Բավարիան էլ ապացուցեցին՝ ֆուտբոլ ջիգյարով են խաղում և ոչ հաշվարկով… ապրեն իրենք


Հա, ինչից վախենում էի, տեղի ունեցավ. հիքսոսը ճիշտ դուրս եկավ: Իրեն ճիշտ ընտրության համար եմ շնորհավորում  :Jpit: :
Չգիտեմ` երբևէ կկարողանամ ես էլ երկրպագել ֆուտբոլը` առանց ինչ-որ թիմի: Այսպես ավելի հետաքրքիր է. ինտրիգ կա, դերբիներ, որոնք հաճախ հենց քաղաքականությամբ են համեմված: Մի խոսքով` ուր գնում եմ` պԱլիԾիկա  :Jpit: :

----------

Moonwalker (27.04.2012), Raul Gonsalez (30.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Ռամոսը դեռ երկար կնախանձի "դիպուկ" Մեսսիին :


  Ռամոսը թող իր համահանդերձարանակցին ` ոչ պակաս "դիպուկ" Ռոնալդուին նախանձի,խի ա հեռու գնում?  :Jpit:   :Wink:

----------

Altair (01.05.2012), Lusinamara (27.04.2012), Ripsim (27.04.2012), Varzor (27.04.2012)

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

ARam Grig Ինչի ավելի կոլոտ սիրուն տարբերակ կա նախանձելու Լեո Մեսսի.Ռոնին գոնե վռատարին տեսավ ,իսկ Մեսսին շտանգին բարևեց

----------


## ARam Grig

> ARam Grig Ինչի ավելի կոլոտ սիրուն տարբերակ կա նախանձելու Լեո Մեսսի.Ռոնին գոնե վռատարին տեսավ ,իսկ Մեսսին շտանգին բարևեց


  Այ ախպեր ինչ մանրունքների հետևից ես ընգել,,Մեսսին էլ վրատարին խաբեց հակառակ կողմը խփեց,Իսկ Ռոնոն վրատարին չկարողացավ խաբի: Բայց դե 2-ն էլ չեն խփել էտ ա փաստը: Բայց դա հեչ չի նշանակում,որ չեն կարում պենալ խփեն,ոնցոր ոմանք են ասում,2-ն էլ իրար հետ էտ ասողների մազերի չափ պենալ են խփել :!

----------

Varzor (02.05.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Այ ախպեր ինչ մանրունքների հետևից ես ընգել,,Մեսսին էլ վրատարին խաբեց հակառակ կողմը խփեց,Իսկ Ռոնոն վրատարին չկարողացավ խաբի: Բայց դե 2-ն էլ չեն խփել էտ ա փաստը: Բայց դա հեչ չի նշանակում,որ չեն կարում պենալ խփեն,ոնցոր ոմանք են ասում,2-ն էլ իրար հետ էտ ասողների մազերի չափ պենալ են խփել :!


Ամեն դեպքում փաստն էն ա, որ թե՛ Բավարիայի, թե՛ Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստները 120 րոպե խաղացել էին ու նույնքան հոգնած էին: Ուզում եմ ասեմ Ռոնալդուն, Կական ու Ռամոսը մյուսների համեմատ ավելի հոգնած չէին: Դեռ ընդհակառակը, Կական լրիվ թարմ էր: Ու ընդհանրապես Կական շատ վատ էր խաղում, մենակ իրա սխալներով աչքի ընկավ:

----------

Altair (01.05.2012), ARam Grig (30.04.2012), Raul Gonsalez (05.05.2012), Varzor (02.05.2012)

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Ախպերս ինչպես ասումա Անին կարևոր են նույնիսկ մանրուքները :Smile: Էտ մանրուքի մեջ երևաց ովա ավելի հանգիստ ըտենց լարված պահերին .Մեսսին որ խբեց դարպասաձողին,թե Ռոնին որ խբեց ,բայց վռոն հազիվ դուս հանեց.

----------


## Varzor

> Ախպերս ինչպես ասումա Անին կարևոր են նույնիսկ մանրուքներըԷտ մանրուքի մեջ երևաց ովա ավելի հանգիստ ըտենց լարված պահերին .Մեսսին որ խբեց դարպասաձողին,թե Ռոնին որ խբեց ,*բայց վռոն հազիվ դուս հանեց*.


Հեչ էլ հազիվ չէր` հարվածն էր թույլ ու անորակ:

Բայց ասեմ, որ ավելի տխրեցնող է, երբ հարվածում ես դարպասաձողին, քան թե որ դարպասապահն է բռնում:
Երբ դարպասապահը ետ է մղում հարվածը, մտածում ես` դե լավ խաղաց ու խանգարեց: Բայց երբ որ ոչ մեկը չի խանգարում, բայց գոլը չկա` ինֆարկտի բուն է  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական.* *թեմային ավելացվել է նոր հարցում: Նախորդ հարցման արդյունքները`

*

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Կարծում եմ բավարացիների շանսերն ավելի են: Նախ տանն ա խաղում, երկրորդ՝ "Չելսիի" որակազրկվածներն առավելապես պաշտպանական գծից են:

----------


## ARam Grig

Շանսերը` Մյունխեն 60% - 40% Լոնդոն

----------


## John

Համոզված եմ, որ հաղթելու է Չելսին  :Wink:  սեփական դաշտ, Չելսիի պաշտպանություն, էդ սաղ երկրորդական բաներ են  :Wink:  թող մեկը անկեղծորեն ասի, որ հավատում էր, որ Չելսին ֆինալ կմտնի, ես պատրաստ եմ լսել իր փաստարկները, թե ինչու է հաղթելու Բավարիան  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Համոզված եմ, որ հաղթելու է Չելսին  սեփական դաշտ, Չելսիի պաշտպանություն, էդ սաղ երկրորդական բաներ են  թող մեկը անկեղծորեն ասի, որ հավատում էր, որ Չելսին ֆինալ կմտնի, ես պատրաստ եմ լսել իր փաստարկները, թե ինչու է հաղթելու Բավարիան


Ո՞նց կարող ա գոյություն ունենա *փաստարկ* էն մասին, թե ով ա հաղթել*ու*:
Բավարիան ա կրելու, որտեւ ես Բավարիային եմ երկրպագում: Պրծ, էս ա իմ փաստարկը:  :Tongue:

----------


## John

> Ո՞նց կարող ա գոյություն ունենա *փաստարկ* էն մասին, թե ով ա հաղթել*ու*:
> Բավարիան ա կրելու, որտեւ ես Բավարիային եմ երկրպագում: Պրծ, էս ա իմ փաստարկը:


Ռամշ ախպեր, արի բառերի հետևից չընկնենք  :Wink:  

Օբյեկտիվորեն ոչ ոք չի կարող համոզված ասել, թե ով է հաղթելու, բնականաբար, բայց ով որ հետևել է վերջին տասնամյակում ՉԼ-ին, ու տեսել է, թե ոնց ամեն տարի մի~ քիչ չի հերիքել Չելսիին հաղթելու վերջապես էդ չարաբաստիկ գավաթը (երկու անգամը գոնե լրիվ ռեալ էր հաղթանակը, էվրեբե, Ջոն Թերրիի սայթաքումը), կհասկանա, որ սենց չի կարող անվերջ շարունակվել, եկել է ժամանակը ու երեկ Դորտմունդի դեմ խաղում պարզ երևաց, որ Բավարիան էն չի, գավաթի ֆինալը էն խաղը չի, որ ուժ պահեն  :Wink:  մանավանդ ՉԼ-ի ֆինալից 10 օր առաջ: Ու սաղ խոսում են Չելսիի որակազրկվածների մասին, մոռանալով, որ Բավարիայից էլ 3 խաղացող որակազրկված է, երկու պաշտպան կարծեմ, մեկ էլ Դավիթ Ալաբան, ու Բավարիան հաստատ Չելսիի նման պահեստային նստարան չունի, որ էդ երեքին արժանի փոխարինող ճարի, ի տարբերություն Չելսիի Թերիի, Իվանովիչ- Լուիզ, Կեխիլ, Մեյրելեշ-Էսիիեն, Ռամիրես-Տորրես  :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

էս խաղում Չելսիի կողմից եմ‎։ Շատ եմ ուզում որ Դրոգբան ու Լեմպարդը իրանց էդքան տարիների ֆանտաստիկ խաղի համար գոնե մի անգամ բարձր պարգևի արժանանան‎։ Դի Մատեոի Չելսին քեֆս բերում ա։ Նենց նվիրվածությամբ են խաղում, ոնց որ ես եմ մեր քուչում ֆուտբոլ խաղում  :LOL:  Ճիշտ ա էս տարի Դրոգբայի բուսկետսսւթյունը բռնլ էր, բայց մեկ ա ինքը վերջ ֆւտբոլիստ ա: Ու կւզեմ այ սենց բան տեսնեմ  :LOL:

----------

John (13.05.2012), Life (14.05.2012), Lusinamara (14.05.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ես էլ Ռոբբենի համար եմ ուզում, որ Բավարիան հաղթի. ինքը էդ տիտղոսը չունի: Համ էլ Բավարիան Ռեալին է հաղթել` եզրափակչի ճանապարհին, այնպես որ... Բա-վա-րիա  :Clapping:   :Jpit: :

----------

Լեո (13.05.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

Nerses__AM Բուսկետսությունը ո՞րն ա? Աշխատասիրությունն ու չափազանց խելացի խաղը?

----------


## Sagittarius

Քաղաքի կեսը անգլիացիա ա լինելու, ուստի ոնց էլ լինի արդյունքը ես մի կեսի հետ քեֆ եմ անելու  :Hands Up:  Մյունխենը արդեն պատրաստվում է ֆինալին: 

Կարևորը ֆուտբոլը լինի թեժ, գարեջուրը սառը, աղջիկներն էլ «սրտ»աբաց  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (14.05.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Nerses__AM Բուսկետսությունը ո՞րն ա? Աշխատասիրությունն ու չափազանց խելացի խաղը?


Աշխատասիրություն, խելացի խաղ ու չստացված վախտն էլ սիմուլյանտություն  :LOL:

----------


## ARam Grig

> Աշխատասիրություն, խելացի խաղ ու չստացված վախտն էլ սիմուլյանտություն


  Միհատ ինձ համար շաաատ հետաքրքիր հարց տամ...Քանի անգամ էս տեսել,որ Բուսկետսը սիմուլյանտություն անի? Ինձ ուղղակի քանակն ա հետաքրքրում.

----------


## John

> Միհատ ինձ համար շաաատ հետաքրքիր հարց տամ...Քանի անգամ էս տեսել,որ Բուսկետսը սիմուլյանտություն անի? Ինձ ուղղակի քանակն ա հետաքրքրում.


Մի մարդ սպանածն էլ ա մարդասպան, 3 հոգու սպանածն էլ, սերիական մարդասպանն էլ ;-) նույնն էլ սիմուլյանտություն անելն ա

----------

Ambrosine (14.05.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. եկեք թեման չվերածենք "բուսկետսություն" գիտական դիսցիպլինի քննարկման վայրի: Եթե իրոք կա քննարկելու մեծ ցանկություն, ապա դա կատարեք Բարսելոնայի թեմայում:*

----------

John (15.05.2012), Sagittarius (14.05.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. ինչի՞ եք ուզում մոդերատորականի անտեսման համար տուգանային ստանաք: Ախր գրել էի, չէ՞, ուրիշ թեմա ընտրեք: Թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջել եմ:*

----------

Ներսես_AM (16.05.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

Ինչ օբյեկտիվ մոդերատորական ա :Smile:  որ գրառումը իրան ձեռնտու չեր` ջնջվել ա :LOL:  

Սաղ նորմալ ա :Wink:  սպասում ենք Ֆինալին !

----------


## Ambrosine

Որ լրիվ օբյեկտիվ լինեմ, հիմա պետք ա գրառումդ ջնջեմ ու տուգանային տամ  :Jpit:   :Wink: :

Բոլորս էլ ֆինալին ենք սպասում. Ռե... էէէ, Բա-վա-րիա  :Clapping:   :Jpit: :

----------

Նաիրուհի (18.05.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Որ լրիվ օբյեկտիվ լինեմ, հիմա պետք ա գրառումդ ջնջեմ ու տուգանային տամ  :
> 
> Բոլորս էլ ֆինալին ենք սպասում. Ռե... էէէ, Բա-վա-րիա  :


  Հուսով եմ մենակ տուգանային,առանց գունավոր քարտերի :Jpit: 

Բայց ես Իսպանիայի Գավաթի Ֆինալն ի նկատի ունեի   :Yea:   ու բնականաբար առաջ Կատալոնիա!  :Clapping:   :Jpit: 

Չեմպի Ֆինալն ել կուզեմ հետխաղյա 11 մետրանոցներ լինի,սիրում եմ ֆուտբոլային լոտոները (Բայց ոչ իմ սիրած թիմի մասնակցությանբ :Jpit: )

----------


## Ambrosine

Ինչու՞ են եվրոպացիք այսքան պարապ  :Jpit: 





> Անգլիայում ի հայտ է եկել ութոտնուկ Պաուլի հետնորդը: Դա Նիկոլաս անունով լաման է, որ այս մրցաշրջանում ճիշտ է կանխատեսել Չեմպիոնների լիգայի բոլոր հանդիպումների արդյունքները: Այս մասին հաղորդում է Desporter-ը:
> 
> Մայիսի 19-ին Մյունխենի «Ալյանց Արենա» մարզադաշտում կկայանա Չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակիչ «Բավարիա» – «Չելսի»հանդիպումը: Ստորև ներկայացված տեսանյութում կարող եք տեսնել, թե որ թիմին է նախապատվությունը տալիս լաման:



*Աղբյուր*

----------

John (18.05.2012), Raul Gonsalez (18.05.2012), Varzor (18.05.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

Ինձ մի հարց ա հետաքրքրում :Think: ..Երկրպագուների քանակը հավասար ա լինելու ստադիոնում? Թե որ Բավարիայի դաշտում ա լինելու,իրանց արտոնություն են տալու? Բայց ճիշտ կլինի, որ հավասար լինի,թե չէ նենց անարդարոտ ա:

----------


## ARam Grig

Չեմպիոնների լիգայի 2011/12թթ. խաղարկության եզրափակիչը կկայանա այսօր: Մյունխենի «Այլանս Արենայում» ասպարեզ դուրս կգան «Բավարիան» ու «Չելսին»: Ազգային առաջնությունում անհաջող հանդես եկած թիմերի համար այսօրվա եզրափակիչը մրցաշրջանը փրկելու միակ հնարավորությունն է:



*Ֆավորիտը «Բավարիան» է*

Հանդիպման ֆավորիտ է համարվում «Բավարիան»: Պատճառը շատ պարզ է` մյունխենցիները հանդես են գալիս սեփական հարկի տակ: Առաջին անգամ Չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակիչը կայանալու է եզրափակչի մասնակիցներից մեկի հարկի տակ: Մյունխենցիները եզրափակիչից առաջ մրցաշարում 7 անընդմեջ հաղթանակ են տոնել սեփական հարկի տակ ու ցույց են տվել, թե որքան հաջող են հանդես գալիս «Ալյանս Արենայում»:

Երկու թիմերն էլ կադրային խնդիրներ ունեն, սակայն «Չելսիի» դեպքում դրանք ավելի լուրջ են: Որակազրկված են թիմի ավագ Ջոն Տերին, առանցքային խաղացող Բրանիսլավ Իվանովիչը, Ռամիրեսը ու Ռաուլ Մեյրելեշը: «Բավարիայի» կազմում չեն կարող ասպարեզ դուրս գալ Հոգլեր Բադշտուբերը, Լուիս Գուստավոն ու Դավիթ Ալաբան:

Չմոռանանք նաև, որ «Չելսին» միայն այսօր հաղթանակ տոնելու դեպքում իրավունք կստանա հաջորդ տարի ևս հանդես գալ Չեմպիոնների լիգայում, իսկ ահա «Բավարիան» նման խնդիր չունի:

*Բուքմեյքերների կարծիքը.
*
Կհաղթի «Բավարիան»` 1.75
Ոչ-ոքի` 3.95
Կհաղթի «Չելսին»` 4.20

*Միշտ երկրորդը*

Որքան էլ տարօրինակ է, այսօրվա եզրափակչի մասնակիցների շարքում չկա մի ֆուտբոլիստ, ով նախկինում դարձել է Չեմպիոնների լիգայի հաղթող: Շատերը հանդես են եկել եզրափակիչներում, բայց չեն կարողացել հասնել հաջողության:

«Բավարիայի» առաջատարներ Ֆրանկ Ռիբերին, Արիեն Ռոբենը, Բաստիան Շվայնշտայգերը, Ֆիլիպ Լամը ու Մարիո Գոմեսը պարտվել են իրենց կարիերայի ամենակարևոր եզրափակիչները: «Բավարիայի» կազմում նրանք 2 տարի առաջ Չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակիչում զիջեցին «Ինտերին»: Ռոբենն ու Ռիբերին պարտության դառնությունը զգացել են նաև աշխարհի առաջնությունների եզրափակիչներում, իսկ Շվայնշտայգերը` Եվրոպայի առաջնությունում:

«Չելսիի» ներկայիս կազմից միանգամից 8 խաղացողներ մասնակցել են 2008թ. Չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակիչին, որտեղ «ազնվականները» զիջեցին «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդին»: Պորտուգալացի Պաուլո Ֆերեյրան էլ ազգային թիմի կազմում պարտվել է «Եվրո-2004»-ի եզրափակիչում:

Տիտղոսներով առանձնանում են միայն «Չելսիի» իսպանացի լեգեոներներ Խուան Մատան ու Ֆեռնանդո Տորեսը, ովքեր ազգային թիմի կազմում դարձել են աշխարհի չեմպիոն, իսկ Տորեսը նաև Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն:

*Մրցավարը*

Վերջին տարիներին Չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակիչներն անցնում են առանց մրցավարական սկանդալների: Այսօրվա մրցավեճը սպասարկելու է պորտուգալացի Պեդրու Պրոենսան, ով ֆուտբոլից ազատ ժամանակ աշխատում է որպես տնտեսագետ և երբեք աչքի չի ընկել աղմկահարույց դեպքերով:

Պորտուգալացին մինչ այս նման կարևոր հանդիպումներ չի վարել, սակայն «Բավարիային» մրցավարը շատ լավ է ծանոթ: Պրոենսան Մյունխենում երկու անգամ վարել է Չեմպիոնների լիգայի հանդիպում ու երկուսում էլ «Բավարիան» սեփական հարկի տակ պարտվել է (2010թ. «Բորդոյին», 2011թ.` «Ինտերին»):

Պրոենսան այն մրցավարներից է, ով դեղին քարտերի հարցում ժլատություն չի ցուցաբերում ու միջինը 5 անգամ զգուշացնում է խաղացողներին: Միաժամանակ, Պրոենսան հազվադեպ է կարմիր քարտի արժանացնում ֆուտբոլիստներին:

*Արդյունավետ ֆուտբոլ*

Եվրագավաթներում թիմերը մրցել են միայն 2 անգամ: 2005թ. այսօրվա եզրափակչի մասնակիցների մասնակցությամբ քառորդ եզրափակիչի երկու հանդիպումներում 11 դարպասի գրավում արձանագրվեց: Առաջին խաղում 4:2 հաշվով հաղթեց «Չելսին», իսկ պատասխան մրցավեճում գերմանացիներն առավելության հասան 3:2 հաշվով ու դուրս մնացին հետագա պայքարից:

Այսօրվա մրցավեճում ևս սպասվում է գոլառատ խաղ, քանի որ թիմերը բաց ֆուտբոլ են դավանում, իսկ առանցքային պաշտպանների բացակայությունը միայն կարող է նպաստել գոլերի առկայությանը:

Լոնդոնցիները վերջին 10 խաղերում 18 գոլ են խփել ու 12 գնդակ ընդունել: «Բավարիան» էլ 16 անգամ է գրավել մրցակիցների դարպասը, իսկ սեփականը ընդունել 11 գոլ:

armsport.am

----------

Lusinamara (19.05.2012), Varzor (21.05.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

Ըխք…  :Sad: 

Ամենաշատ Ռոբենի վրա եմ կատաղած` չնայած որ 11 մետրանոցների հետ կապ չուներ:  :Angry2:

----------

soultaker (20.05.2012)

----------


## Life

Ջան :Love: ,շատ ուրախ եմ Չելսիի այսպիսի հաղթանակի համար:Շնորհավորում Չելսիի բոլոր երկրպագուներին  :Love:   :Love:

----------

John (20.05.2012)

----------


## John

> Համոզված եմ, որ հաղթելու է Չելսին  սեփական դաշտ, Չելսիի պաշտպանություն, էդ սաղ երկրորդական բաներ են


Եկանք, տեսանք, հաղթեցինք  :Wink:   Շնորհավորում եմ Չելսիի տղամարդկային խաղը գնդակ տշելուց առավել բարձր դասող ՃԻՇՏ ֆուտբոլասերներին

----------

Apsara (20.05.2012), Life (20.05.2012)

----------


## Apsara

Վերջապես, 1997 թվականից, արդեն 15 տարի ա երազում էի սրա մասին… Շնորհաորում եմ բոլորին, հատկապես ինձ ու John-ին  :Smile: 

Best Regards,
Guest.  :LOL:

----------

John (21.05.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

Շնորհավորում եմ Չելսիի երկրպագուներին:

Խաղը ընթացավ համարյա նույն սցենարով,ինչ որ տեսանք Բարսելոնայի հետ խաղերում:Բավարիան ստեղծում էր պահեր,բայց չեր կարում օգտագործեր:Չելսին էլ խուլ պաշտպանության էր անցել շեշտը դնելով հակագրոհների վրա: Բավարիայի խփած գոլից հետո լոնդոնցիները ստիպված էին գրոհել ու ստացվեց:Բախտի գործոնը իր դերը խաղաց: Չելսին արժանի էր ավելի շատ Աբրամովիչի օրոք էսքան տարիների կատարած աշխատանքի համար,քան կոնկրետ էս տարվա ցույց տված խաղի:Խաղով կարծում եմ Բավարիան ավելի արժանի էր,եթե վերցնենք ամբողջ խաղերը Լիգայի: Լավ խաղ էր: Ի դեպ պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամ հաղթեց Լոնդոնը ներկայացնող թիմը ու դա եղավ Աբրամովիչի օրոք Չելսիի 100-րդ խաղում ՉԼ-ում: Սիրուն ա նայվում` 100-րդ խաղում առաջին անգամ նվաճվում ա բաղձալի Գավաթը :Smile: 

*Լեո Մեսսին էլ 4-րդ անգամ անընդմեջ դարձավ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի լավագույն ռմբարկու:Ֆենոմենալ արդյունք*

----------

John (23.05.2012), Varzor (21.05.2012)

----------

